# Randy Orton suspended 60 Days for Wellness Violation



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't this his third strike?

EDIT: It's his third suspension, but only his second one for failing the wellness policy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao What in the fuck is going on anymore lol?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wait then what the fuck? Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho - can't happen, Jericho suspended. Ziggler (allegedly) set to replace Jericho, Orton suspended.

Stupid stupid stupid Randeh.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-orton-suspended-for-60-days


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: RANDY ORTON SUSPENDED~!*

Holy Shit.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: RANDY ORTON SUSPENDED~!*

Holy crap.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit, I was really hoping to see Ziggler in a high profile feud with Orton. Fuck that junkie.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-orton-suspended-for-60-days

Man, no Orton, Henry or even Jericho for SD. Even worse than usual, hopefully when he returns in 2 months it's as a heel.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

WTF!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Cena gets injured...... there will be no one left


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RANDY ORTON DONE GOT GOT~!*

What the fuck is going on with suspension lately in WWE?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dumbass. He's way too old to still be doing stuff like this.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Dat SUPERHERO is winning the belt because of this. Need to make more stars.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RANDY ORTON DONE GOT GOT~!*

Jesus. :lmao

Shouldn't that be strike 3?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The fuck? seriously, the actual fuck? fpalm

Just when I though Dolph might be getting a push the guy he was gonna face gets fucking suspended.

Orton gone for 2 months then, wonder who Fella will feud with after ADR.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Unlucky, Orton.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh Randy fpalm*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

My name is Randy ORton..And I'm a stoner.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Orton suspended.*

Very disappointing news. Hopefully he's reinvigorated when he returns.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Orton suspended.*

My thread was made first. Unlock it please and close this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOAH we are in for some NICE ASS fillers. Time for the new breed to really step up now.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol, how can the likes of Orton get punished and suspended for 'violating the wellness policy' whilst the likes of Mason Ryan and Ryback are around?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow just great, now i won't come to see him on july 2nd for raw, -_-


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

No way out is gonna be god awful now


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the Ziggler fans getting angry. If Jericho didn't get suspended first then Ziggler wouldn't have been in the running to face Orton lol. This is fucking ridiculous!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

There goes Zigglers push lol.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He probably wanted a vacation. Doubt he cares if hes dumb enough to get caught again.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor Dolph. I hope they carry on with him .splitting the tag team,

I'm not to disappointed. Be nice not to see Randy for a bit


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

What the hell? Welp, there goes any reason to watch SD aside from Daniel Bryan and Sin Cara. Wow.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

Well at least they don't have to find a replacement for Orton's opponent in the next PPV. I imagine this will mean we'll see more of Punk on Smackdown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is the chance for SOMEONE to get a new push.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

There has been lots of suspensions lately.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn it, Orton.

fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

Just saw this one the website, now that I didn't see coming. Not even sure what to think. I mean, I know he's had prior but not for a while and the timing of this seems rather appropriate what with Jericho having been suspended a few days prior and they were obviously about to feud.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

I'm actually shocked lol. It doesn't look like it at all compared to his first suspension. Really out of nowhere news. Just as WWE was making him a big part of Smackdown again and about to put him in the World title picture (it seemed) for the summer, this happens. Crazy.


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

What a joke


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

oh well


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

I thought this was gonna be a storyline with Ace suspending him for attacking Miz or something since Jericho is also suspened.

60 days of no Orton?

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Suspended For 60 Days*

I've almost completely had it with his bullshit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They should just turn D-Bryan face, they kinda need to right now. I don't know if Vince would be happy about another "indy midget" surpassing the golden boy though.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG... 1 more and he's out


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't this strike 3? If so, he should be fired.

And poor Ziggler. Just when he was going to get a singles push, this happens.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Brye said:


> This is the chance for SOMEONE to get a new push.


I agree. But they'll probably just ask Cena to work every other Tuesday.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RANDY!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jericho got suspended and Orton decided fuck it, there goes my match, I'm getting high lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Lol, how can the likes of Orton get punished and suspended for 'violating the wellness policy' whilst the likes of Mason Ryan and Ryback are around?


Backstage obviously have preferrential treatment towards Ryan, Ryback etc. Come on, how naive can you be?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Lol, how can the likes of Orton get punished and suspended for 'violating the wellness policy' whilst the likes of Mason Ryan and Ryback are around?


It definitely isn't steroids, it is probably pot. He was smoking weed backstage years ago. Lol, what a role model (not that I'm against pot).


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Isn't this strike 3? If so, he should be fired.
> 
> And poor Ziggler. Just when he was going to get a singles push, this happens.


Seriously that's what I thought...this is supposed to be strike 3

Stupid Stupid Stupid


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Backstage obviously have preferrential treatment towards Ryan, Ryback etc. Come on, how naive can you be?


Yes, clearly, that was my point... How dumb can _you_ be?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Push Tyson Kidd. Push Damien Sandow. Push Hunico.

Problem solved.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

I doubt if he did get a third strike they would release him. TNA would be all over him!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's his 3rd suspension but only his 2nd welness violation, one more welness violation and he'll be fired :lmao



The Winning One™;11521669 said:


> Push Tyson Kidd. Push Damien Sandow. Push Hunico.
> 
> Problem solved.


More like, push Rhodes, push Miz, push Ziggler


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Now who can Ziggler feud with? There really is no one else. Unless he moves to Smackdown and just gets thrown into the Sheamus - ADR mix.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sin Cara spreading that good stuff backstage?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I believe it's only strike 2 with relation to the wellness policy? He got suspended for something unrelated in 2005 or 2006, I think? Trashing a hotel room or something stupid like that? Don't remember exactly.


----------



## AntiCommieBond (May 29, 2012)

I ran here immediately knowing there would already by a thread on this topic, and low and behold, here it is. Well, I think Orton being out can't really injure anyone too harshly, even though Ziggler was obviously planned to have a program going with Randy. What will happen to Ziggler now, who knows. I'm actually glad to see some sort of a change though, as Orton is and has been stale for a while now. Maybe this time off will allow for some new pushes, and when Randy returns, he'll have momentum enough to make a splash again. Until then, the roster is really starting to thin due to injuries/suspensions, and the next couple of weeks look somewhat bleak unless something MOMENTOUS happens.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Seriously that's what I thought...this is supposed to be strike 3
> 
> Stupid Stupid Stupid


3rd suspension, but only 2nd under the wellness policy. Its 3 strikes under the Wellness Policy in order to be fired.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's only his second one. The first time he got busted was cause of the SI article about wrestlers getting shipped roids or something, but it didn't count since the incident with Orton happened before the Policy was in place. Or something shady like that.

Oh shit, just realized this means there really is no chance of Sheamus losing the title no. I take back those Yes!'s I posted earlier.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol smackdown just lost it's two most exciting main eventers (Jericho and Orton). Yikes, it's going right back to shit now.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Shrugs*

This is the time to push some young talent to the main event scenario or turn Daniel Bryan face immediately (honestly I don’t know why the fuck Bryan is still a Heel right now). 

Oh and another thing, why is everyone feel bad for Ziggler as if he is getting push or something? where is this confirmed at?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Disregard my previous post, ss it is three strikes in the wellness category.

But yeah, this is going to be a huge blow going forward, whether people want to admit it or not.

I'm also laughing at the numerous people in this thread that are happy about it. Lose probably the only main-event talent that actually puts others over.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am so dissapointed on Orton right now, what a stupid thing from him to do, just stupid and dumb.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm more inclined to believe this was for recreational use of something rather than roids. He doesn't look any different imo. Either way it's just stupid.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow I am seriously running out of people to watch. Thank for Punk vs bryan or I would be taking a break from WWE for a month or two


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah he's been suspended 3 times but this is the second wellness policy violation. A lot of assumptions being made so I'll hold back. It came out of nowhere so it could be one of those situations to do with the prescribed pain killers like what allegedly has happened previously with Mysterio. I know people will say 'stop being so naive' but I'll just as easily say 'stop jumping to conclusions'.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone really think Orton would get fired for three Wellness Violations? He's just one of those guys that I think would get suspended and nothing more.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> This is the time to push some young talent to the main event scenario or turn Daniel Bryan face immediately (honestly I don’t know why the fuck Bryan is still a Heel right now).
> 
> Oh and another thing, why is everyone feel bad for Ziggler as if he is getting pushed or something? where is this confirmed at?


Supposedly Ziggler was next to feud with Orton, as Ziggler has teased a break-up from Swagger and Guerrero.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm more inclined to believe this was for recreational use of something rather than roids. He doesn't look any different imo. Either way it's just stupid.


Puff. Puff. Puff.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Very appropriate timing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What is this? I don't even...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It was probably that fake weed that Sin Cara's been passing around to guys like Bourne, Truth and now Orton. Think about it, this happened one day after Sin Cara returned. Coincidence? Nope.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Both HHH and Orton off TV for an extended period of time? Is... is this heaven?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> It was probably that fake weed that Sin Cara's been passing around to guys like Bourne, Truth and now Orton. Think about it, this happened one day after Sin Cara returned. Coincidence? Nope.


That's what I said.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it sucks that Orton is gone, especially when it seemed like Ziggler was about to catch a break. But I have to say, I am very glad that WWE is taking this seriously and actually suspending big names. They could have easily swept it under the rug but instead they are taking responsibility for their superstars and punishing them accordingly.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Supposedly Ziggler was next to feud with Orton, as Ziggler has teased a break-up from Swagger and Guerrero.


He teased a breakup from his twitter or you mean from when he walked out on them on RAW?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dedicated to you Randy

I'm guessing this is the real reason Punk and Cena have been given SmackDown duty, obviously fella can't carry the show in Orton's absence


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

After jericho got suspended he was probably like " well fk it, got nothing else to do now " and decided to give himself some time off. Fair play Orton.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

What a dumb ass kid this guy turned out to be. Makes money for not doing anything except having a pretty boy look and learning basic wrestling shit and he still can't get the job done.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow. Not good for the WWE to lose 1 of their top guys in this way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao This is fucking fantastic.

Never thought they'd actually enforce a violation for Orton with the position he has now, so I'm surprised. If he gets another, they'll find a way to cover it up though so he doesn't get fired.

Question: How will Orton marks find a way to get around denying that Punk is the #2 guy for the next 60 days? Should be great fun to read.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

The funny thing is that I'm watching Randy's DVD that I acquired through other means as I found out about his suspension. It's going to be interesting to see who'll step up on Smackdown with Orton out for two months. I'm personally happy he'll be off TV because I find him boring but it'll hurt WWE now they lost one of their top guys.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> He teased a breakup from his twitter or you mean from when he walked out on them on RAW?


TBH, I don't know, I just read some of the posts from his marks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Now who can Ziggler feud with? There really is no one else. Unless he moves to Smackdown and just gets thrown into the Sheamus - ADR mix.


Assuming Sheamus defeats Del Rio, they'll probably run Sheamus vs. Ziggler at Money In The Bank for the WHC. So he moves further up the list.

I'm not sure what they'll do with him for until after No Way Out though. They'll probably just give him a few wins against random faces.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn Randy, what the hell lol.

Jericho is suspended. Randy is suspended. Time to push talent or let Smackdown rot.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

jeeicho vs Orton wouldve been so good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...SmackDown's gonna need a big shake-up and fast. With Orton out, Sheamus is pretty much the only big face they have. I guess its lucky Sin Cara's back...unless of course he did give Orton fake weed :lmao. 

If they were going to have Ziggler replace Jericho, then that just fucks everything up in that situation. I wonder what they'll do with Ziggles now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you know...

Randy Orton trended on Twitter on Wedneday Evening after receiving his second suspension for a violation of the WWE Wellness Policy?










:vince2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Does anyone really think Orton would get fired for three Wellness Violations? He's just one of those guys that I think would get suspended and nothing more.


If it ever came to it, I think it'd be like when mothers try to be stern with toddlers and fail epically. "I'm giving you until three! One, two, two and a half, two and three quarters..."


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Vintage Orton!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton should be fired right now as this is his third suspension not second. WTF is going on??? Also him failing another drug test is not surprising he clearly cant stay off the drugs


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He still has like 8yrs in his contract

How the fuck is he not gonna fail again within that time frame


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why couldn't this have happened last May, the Tuesday after Extreme rules more specifically.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

He wasn't doing anything relevant anyway so I don't see it as much of a loss. Time to push some new talent!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Randy Orton trended on Twitter on Wedneday Evening after receiving his second suspension for a violation of the WWE Wellness Policy?
> 
> ...


:lmao I'm pretty sure Mysterio was trending worldwide after getting his most recent suspension as well. So WWE superstars should be paying attention to this. Wanna trend worldwide? Fail the wellness policy and get yourself suspended!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm thinking this is most likely a prescription problem, same as Mysterio. Orton has been fighting injuries in the past year and I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.

If it was weed/other recreational drug, I can only say I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> TBH, I don't know, I just read some of the posts from his marks.


Ahh die hard Ziggler marks making stuff up again huh? not surprising. But seriously Ziggler need to feud with Swagger first before anything which will make more sense anyway.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Randy Orton trended on Twitter on Wedneday Evening after receiving his second suspension for a violation of the WWE Wellness Policy?
> 
> ...


LOL! Now this is the twitter alerts WWE should be putting on their programming.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I have heard previously that he still smokes weed regularly but is able to pay a fine to avoid suspension. Whatever, it is dumb of him to do but I'm too shocked to even have an opinion to be honest.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, what a shock after all the stories about him cleaning up his act after getting married and having a kid. If this isn't reason enough to push Ryback into a legit feud right away I don't know what is.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton should be fired right now as this is his third suspension not second. WTF is going on??? Also him failing another drug test is not surprising he clearly cant stay off the drugs


It's his second violation of the wellness policy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This explains why Cena and Punk are working Smackdown now doesn't it. 

I suspect wwe will have to change it's wellness policy - probably once Linda loses in her Senate bid again. Three strikes to a lifetime ban seems harsh - as does the fact you can't get strikes back. I mean if you're released and come back a year later you should have a new set of strikes or something.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesus Christ why the fuck are these guys taking drugs??? have they not learnt from the deaths such as Eddie, Test, Umaga???


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Lmao was just about to post this. Saw it on their website. Ahahaha. So many plans screwed up now.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Prepare for Sheamus to be pushed unbelievably hard now. WWE will probably panic and send the Sheamus push into overdrive. Seriously, 60 days is a hell of a long time for one of their top stars to be out for. Even though the brand split is dead, Sheamus is technically the only top face on Smackdown, so it'll be interesting to see HOW they panic book, at the very least.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

:lmao ....when is cena going to get suspended?! :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, is he allowed to appear on one more show to write him out or is that it? Because maybe someone can get heat from like hospitalising him again.

Barrett to return, throw him down two flights of stairs this time? :troll


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

lol at people just jumping to conclusions
you don't know what this is for so stop acting like you personally know the guy and his habits

on topic, what the fuck randy

guess i won't be watching smackdown for a couple of months


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure WWE is shitting their pants right now with Orton and Rey with two violations each. I'm calling it now WWE will make the third violation a 90 day suspension and make the 4th one to get fired instead.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

οk now time off, for smackdown...
Damn!Just damn!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> :lmao ....when is cena going to get suspended?! :lmao


When he pisses someone off.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What the hell is going on with this company? Rey, Jericho and now losing your second biggest star is suicide but in this case. Everything Orton is doing until July is filler anyway because the plan is Orton/Sheamus for the co main event at Summerslam, So he's just going to get a two months vacation until then.

SD is officially completely worthless.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Should've had Daniel Bryan take him out with 26 chair shots next RAW, then announce the suspension. Would've gotten D-Bryan some great heat in his feud with Punk.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

you guys got what you wanted now, time for the wwe to focus on their younger guys. yay.....


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE is shitting their pants right now with Orton and Rey with two violations each. I'm calling it now WWE will make the third violation a 90 day suspension and make the 4th one to get fired instead.


I doubt that WWE would fire them as well. They'd either do that 4 strikes rule you're saying about or literally just ignore their 3rd strike. 

I hope not though. Randy Orton getting fired and going to TNA = the IWC would flip their biscuits.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm pretty sure WWE is shitting their pants right now with Orton and Rey with two violations each. I'm calling it now WWE will make the third violation a 90 day suspension and make the 4th one to get fired instead.


Naw, I think it's clear as day that Rey's career is done and dusted at this point. However they're meant to have at least a five year run left in Orton yet, so yeah they won't be happy with this.

But changing the rules would just completely undermine moves like this.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Smackdown just had Sheamus and Del Rio as main eventers now. Ouch!


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

This could be a good thing, now they've got to push some of the under utilized talents into the upper midcard spots. Rather than jobbing to Orton, maybe Ziggler and Ryder will feud?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> you guys got what you wanted now, time for the wwe to focus on their younger guys. yay.....


Only young guys that are credible are Ryback and Sandow at this point.

Ambrose isn't debuting anytime soon.

I'm only seeing a Sheamus super-push coming soon and Daniel Bryan turning face.


Now we'll see what some of the guys are made up of.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger vs Sheamus vs Antonio vs Wade to headline Summer Slam and rightfully so.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahaha. Looks like the wrestling Gods are punishing WWE for being so shit. Orton, Mysterio, Jericho, Cena has his divorce issues. Get shit on maybe your product won't be an abortion.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Should've had Daniel Bryan take him out with 26 chair shots next RAW, then announce the suspension. Would've gotten D-Bryan some great heat in his feud with Punk.


"My name is Randy Orton.."

Bryan's music hits while holding a chair in his hand, chanting YES as he makes his way to the ring, with the whole crowd chanting "YES" with every chairshot Bryan delivers to Orton.

This would be great.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Orton deserves to be fired tbh. Breh was handed the world on a silver platter, and still managed to fuck up. That fuckboy will never learn it looks like.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

_But he's better now..._

Feels like 2007 WWE all over again.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Surely Orton is too well protected? He in my opinion is one of the top 3 stars that the WWE do not want to piss off because he is too good a draw.


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity Orton has stated before that when he got busted in the past it was because somebody ratted him out to management. Has it ever been reveled who went to management to report he was smoking a joint backstage? 

I wonder if a wrestler lives in California and received a medical marijuana card how that would affect testing in WWE. Guess it can't be done because I could have seen somebody like Kendrick moving to California to get a card that crafty pot smoking crazy guy! WWE would be screwed if states get the rights to regulate it instead of federal law.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Only young guys that are credible are Ryback and Sandow at this point.
> 
> Ambrose isn't debuting anytime soon.
> 
> ...


You are now assuming there will be a super push for Sheamus when he is already on top of the WWE mountain dominating ever since his feud with Mark Henry ended of last year?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wait then what the fuck? Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho - can't happen, Jericho suspended. Ziggler (allegedly) set to replace Jericho, Orton suspended.


Nah... Miz was set to replace Jericho which is probably why Orton intentionally got suspended.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like its the last hurrah for Randy 
See you never again or if you make it out of this craziness see you in August


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They won't push anybody. They will either move someone from Raw or add filler.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Heh,that Orton/Jericho feud never had a chance.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not surprised Orton is using, but I am surprised they'd actually suspend him. I thought he had reached the level that they'd look the other way, because God knows Cena and HHH are no more clean than he is.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

If Elimination Chamber set a precedent, then Dolph will now be facing Khali or Santino. 

Seriously though, I think they'll probably bring back Sin Cara to feud with Ziggler.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton should try becoming straight edge. It's working fine for the guy that replaced him as the second biggest star in the company, CM Punk.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor bastard most likely has an addiction. If you consider how many concussions he had, he's going to have a miserable life after wrestling.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't believe he got suspended again. He's a moron. I can't wait to see what they do when he gets back. Will he be pushed ?? Or will he get the miz treatment ??


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the last thing WWE is going to do is fire the guy, even if he keeps racking up wellness violations. I don't think it had anything to do with weed but I digress.

With TNA starting to get right on track and getting some direction.....a big name like Orton is going to help that show just how Angle helped when he joined.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well all I can see now is more of Sheamus.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Really? Orton should know so much better with his status.

I'm hoping all these suspensions will force WWE to push guys like Ziggler.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

No Orton, no Jericho and Big Show is the focal point of Raw. I might have to actually watch TNA now...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This summer is shaping out to be one of the most fucked up summers in WWE.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol at anybody who thinks they will push anyone new. Cena and Punk will probably be working smackdown tapings from now on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually, good for WWE and good for them for now scrambling around like crackheads figuring out what to do next. There were so many guys that WWE should have been grooming and building up for the last 4 years but they just let falter and sit on the sidelines. They brought this on themselves.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

STP said:


> Just out of curiosity Orton has stated before that when he got busted in the past it was because somebody ratted him out to management. Has it ever been reveled who went to management to report he was smoking a joint backstage?
> 
> I wonder if a wrestler lives in California and received a medical marijuana card how that would affect testing in WWE. Guess it can't be done because I could have seen somebody like Kendrick moving to California to get a card that crafty pot smoking crazy guy! WWE would be screwed if states get the rights to regulate it instead of federal law.


I believe it still wouldn't be allowed. I think there's been quite a few instances where people have been taking legal drugs (Chioda) or ones that were prescribed (Mysterio) and still got suspended.



RKeithO said:


> Nah... Miz was set to replace Jericho which is probably why Orton intentionally got suspended.


Wow, intentionally suspended? I love how you made that up to make Orton seem like less of a derp, but if that's true (which I highly doubt) that only makes him the biggest fucking moron out there.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

RKeithO said:


> Nah... Miz was set to replace Jericho which is probably why Orton intentionally got suspended.


:lmao 

If that is the case then I don't blame Orton or anyone who purposely try to avoid feuding with the most "Must See" borefest known as The Miz.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

On the other hand since he didn't get fired(I haven't looked at the reports) maybe he was just smoking weed and that came up in a test so he got suspended.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

#PushHawkins


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> No Orton, no Jericho and Big Show is the focal point of Raw. I might have to actually watch TNA now...


Look on the bright side, atleast we have Punk+Bryan. And Lesnar is likely returning soon as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> I believe it still wouldn't be allowed. I think there's been quite a few instances where people have been taking legal drugs (Chioda) or ones that were prescribed (Mysterio) and still got suspended.


Mysterio got suspended his first time because he failed to come up with a doctor's note. Suposely same thing happened with Sin Cara.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> What the hell is going on with this company? Rey, Jericho and *now losing your second biggest star is suicide but in this case*. Everything Orton is doing until July is filler anyway because the plan is Orton/Sheamus for the co main event at Summerslam, So he's just going to get a two months vacation until then.
> 
> SD is officially completely worthless.


They haven't, Punk is fine, and he's straight edge so he'll never be suspended.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I'm not surprised Orton is using, but I am surprised they'd actually suspend him. I thought he had reached the level that they'd look the other way, *because God knows Cena and HHH are no more clean than he is*.


I'll just leave this here and hopefully it will counter your ignorance. From all accounts, same goes for Cena too. 

http://www.defrancostraining.com/as...e-part-2-triple-h-peaks-for-wrestlemania.html

I have to lol at people thinking this will equal new pushes. You people do realize we're talking about WWE here, right? They'd rather bring back Edge, broken neck and all, to cut promos for 2 months to fill the time Orton would have used rather than push new talent lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> On the other hand since he didn't get fired(I haven't looked at the reports) maybe he was just smoking weed and that came up in a test so he got suspended.


You don't get suspended for marijuana. Orton and Kendrick know that first hand.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What da hayell!? Now Smackdown will look like shit. No star power whatsoever. Orton is an idiot.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You don't get suspended for marijuana. Orton and Kendrick know that first hand.


Ya. This is most likely the case. This is probably Mysterio all over again.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

First off, I'm hoping this isn't a sign that Randy has relapsed, and is simply a misunderstanding. Sadly, I think that given the choice, WWE would have ignored this drug test fail if they could, which means that Orton probably did take something rather major that WWE as a company just can't ignore.

I'd like to think that, with all the suspensions, this now means that the young talent will have a great chance to step up, much like in the attitude era when half the main eventers were out injured and such. I doubt it though...WWE will just shuffle around some feuds, keep people where they are.

I think it will be The Miz who will benefit from this. Lord knows he's been in need of a move to Smackdown for nearly a year now, and I think a Sheamus/Miz feud [if given proper attention] could be great for after No Way Out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randall Keith Orton is a fuck up and really he should be fired right now


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> You don't get suspended for marijuana. Orton and Kendrick know that first hand.


So how come Evan Bourne kept getting suspended? Wasn't he smoking some weed substitute?
He might as well have just smoked the real thing if that was the case.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Stupid stupid orton,i guess that means Ziggler is fucked as well as he was supposedly set to feud with randy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'll just leave this here and hopefully it will counter your ignorance. From all accounts, same goes for Cena too.
> 
> http://www.defrancostraining.com/as...e-part-2-triple-h-peaks-for-wrestlemania.html
> 
> I have to lol at people thinking this will equal new pushes. You people do realize we're talking about WWE here, right? They'd rather bring back Edge, broken neck and all, to cut promos for 2 months to fill the time Orton would have used rather than push new talent lol.


You keep your realism away from my optimism 

I know they probably won't do anything but fill up show time with Cena promos and recaps, but it's nice to have a little hope that maybe someone like Tyson Kidd can come up.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randall Keith Orton is a fuck up and really he should be fired right now


:fpalm He is massively over with the fans and like it or not, he draws with a large portion of the casual audience, the fact he got suspended indeed does make him an idiot but without Orton (and especially now that he got suspended) Smackdown will get even less viewers.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wow, intentionally suspended? I love how you made that up to make Orton seem like less of a derp, but if that's true (which I highly doubt) that only makes him the biggest fucking moron out there.


But at the same time one of the smartest, he didn't want to turn his character into a laughing stock again by being in the ring with such a worthless talent like The Miz.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They haven't, Punk is fine, and he's straight edge so he'll never be suspended.


Is this really the time?


Amber B said:


> You don't get suspended for marijuana. Orton and Kendrick know that first hand.


Well, you don't unless your name is RVD


Starbuck said:


> I have to lol at people thinking this will equal new pushes. You people do realize we're talking about WWE here, right? They'd rather bring back Edge, broken neck and all, to cut promos for 2 months to fill the time Orton would have used rather than push new talent lol.


Hilarious image of Vince with five phones around him, desperately pleading old stars "Can't you just do one angle? A segment even? PLEASE???"

And then going out into the locker rooms, shuddering and going "_you _people." Actually using some of the younger, current guys on the main roster, Vince? Perish the thought.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Welp maybe this'll mean a push for younger stars on SD. Ahh who am I kidding get ready for 2 months of Sheamus/Del Rio, the most exciting feud to date.



Spanish Lariato said:


> What da hayell!? Now Smackdown would look like shit. No star power whatsoever. Orton is an idiot.


Nice cropping in your sig lol.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> But at the same time one of the smartest, he didn't want to turn his character into a laughing stock again by being in the ring with such a worthless talent like The Miz.


Some of you Miz haters are really getting boring now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> So how come Evan Bourne kept getting suspended? Wasn't he smoking some weed substitute?
> He might as well have just smoked the real thing if that was the case.


The Spice Girls (Bourne, Slater, Black Cena, Truth) were suspended for K2- synthetic marijuana. Legit marijuana results in only fines. Orton and Kendrick, and others obviously, would just smoke the real shit and pay thousands in fines.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol At WWE pushing young talent and the midcarders.. Look at the late 90s. It took them to be practically bankrupt to push anyone new. A few top stars out isn't going to make them do the obvious.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Welp. Looks like I've been given even more incentive to start watching TNA again. Might just tune out and come back during Summer-slam. Then again, I've found myself having masochistic tendencies in the way that I keep watching Raw to see if it gets better, and it only gets worse every week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The Spice Girls (Bourne, Slater, Black Cena, Truth) were suspended for K2- synthetic marijuana. Legit marijuana results in only fines. Orton and Kendrick, and others obviously, would just smoke the real shit and pay thousands in fines.


If that's the case then what is Orton taking? He can't possibly be on roids since he is A LOT smaller from his early Legacy days.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Domenico said:


> Some of you Miz haters are really getting boring now.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this is the problem with pushing cena. orton as the "gods of the wwe" that when their not around like orton getting suspended again ( stupid, stupid, stupid,) the roster looks like shit and lacking major star power...

now they have been doing a better job recently with punk, sheamus, bryan but i think its time wwe really really really pushes some of the younger guys in to top spots like ziggler, rhodes and stop having everything revolve around cena


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler's pointing at Orton and saying "That should be me" looks like it could be comming true now he has a chance to step up and fill that void... kinda.

Oh and VINTAGE ORTON!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This really is the time for new talent to step up and take his spot come on guys the time is now!!!!!!!

Also how the fuck have Mason Ryan and Ryback not failed wellness tests??? they are roided up to the max they must be swapping their piss tests


----------



## MayorMayo (Jan 30, 2012)

So now that half the main roster is dropping like flies new people can be pushed. 
Right?
Right?
Guys?
...


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Isn't Rey Mysterio fit yet? Seems like he has been injured for nearly a year, he would be a decent replacement for orton?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe an epic ryback push will come from this.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


>


Not really, i am not even a big Miz fan, but saying Orton intentionally got himself suspended so that he wouldn't have to feud with Miz is bullshit.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its time to push Ziggler Ryder and Rhodes into the main event. Its the only way the show is going to survive without "major star power"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So who get's pushed or who steps up in Orton's place? This would be the time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This really is the time for new talent to step up and take his spot come on guys the time is now!!!!!!!
> 
> Also how the fuck have Mason Ryan and Ryback not failed wellness tests??? they are roided up to the max they must be swapping their piss tests


Just cause a guy is huge doesn't mean he's on roids.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Welp. Looks like I've been given even more incentive to start watching TNA again. Might just tune out and come back during Summer-slam. Then again, I've found myself having masochistic tendencies in the way that I keep watching Raw to see if it gets better, and it only gets worse every week.


It's really a masochistic thing to watch Raw now. You watch it in hopes of it being better, when in reality it's just bad all the time now and it hurts to watch it, but there's still that small hope it'll become a good product soon, which it probably won't.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Isn't Rey Mysterio fit yet? Seems like he has been injured for nearly a year, he would be a decent replacement for orton?


He's suspended too....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> But at the same time one of the smartest, he didn't want to turn his character into a laughing stock again by being in the ring with such a worthless talent like The Miz.


Except you're being silly and that is not how the policy works. You get tested. You fail. They notify you and give you time to submit a valid prescription (if the drug is legal). If you can't do that, they suspend you and announce it. So no, this fuck up was not to get out of a feud. He was more likely than not tested a week or two ago when they were building up to his feud with Jericho.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought he was clean from his dvd I watched


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Hilarious image of Vince with five phones around him, desperately pleading old stars "Can't you just do one angle? A segment even? PLEASE???"
> 
> And then going out into the locker rooms, shuddering and going "_you _people." Actually using some of the younger, current guys on the main roster, Vince? Perish the thought.


*Vince*: Who the fuck are we going to get to fill in for Orton on SD?

*HHH*: Ummm...

*Vince*: Edge!! I'll call Edge!!

*HHH*: He's got a broken neck Vince.

*Vince*: Shit...Austin! I'll call Austin!!

*HHH*: He's making movies, Vince.....and he also has a broken neck...

*Vince*: Dammit you're not helping!! Ummmm....I know, I'll try Batista!

*HHH*: He's kind of gone insane to be honest.

*Vince*: WHERE THE FUCK ARE ALL MY STARS FROM THE PAST!!!

*HHH*: ...................

*Vince*: I have it! Lesnar! Fucking Brock Lesnar!

*HHH*: Seriously?

*Vince*: What?

*HHH*: He's already back....and he's having a match.....with me!!

*Vince*: Oh for fucks sake. 

*HHH*: I think you're forgetting somebody though.

*Vince*: Who?

***HHH clears his throat***

*Vince*: You?

*HHH*: Why not? It's about that time of year where I go back on TV, hog the spotlight and bury all round me. 

*Vince*: Fair enough. Have fun, my one true son.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Randy Orton, your "locker room leader", ladies and gentlemenfpalm Great way to set an example. This is good and bad... good in that I won't have to see "RKO out of nowhere!" for two months, and I'll likely see more Punk on SD - but bad in that it's going to be the Sheamus show for two months. One thing I do not want to see is more Sheamus - hell I'd take Orton over Sheamus, he's that bad.



Rock316AE said:


> What the hell is going on with this company? Rey, Jericho and *now losing your second biggest star* is suicide but in this case. Everything Orton is doing until July is filler anyway *because the plan is Orton/Sheamus for the co main event at Summerslam*, So he's just going to get a two months vacation until then.
> 
> SD is officially completely worthless.


They haven't, and now their second biggest star is going to have to work even more shows to pick up the slack, due to that fool Orton getting himself suspended. Also, you keep going on about Orton/Sheamus "co main-eventing" Summerslam... Says who? A WHC match is not going to be higher on the card than the WWE title match.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really surprised about this

This obviously throws a spanner into the works for the Sheamus/Orton program they have been teasing but does give someone else an opportunity to really step up; Cody, Dolph, Christian or even a returning Barrett are options for me


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *Vince*: Who the fuck are we going to get to fill in for Orton on SD?
> 
> *HHH*: Ummm...
> 
> ...


:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone know what exactly he did/took?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If that's the case then what is Orton taking? He can't possibly be on roids since he is A LOT smaller from his early Legacy days.


Roids is not just used to bulk up. It's used to heal injuries.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ouch that sucks... He wont miss Summerslam at least.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Remember, in absence of someone like Orton, someone can step up and make a name for themselves, that someone, is dean ambrose.... no but really someone can see this as an opportunity to get some TV time and possibly get over, because the thought of an alberto and sheamus program for 2 months makes me sad.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Kofi Kingston has the right to say to Randy's face now 

stupid, stupid, stupid


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> What the hell is going on with this company? Rey, Jericho and now losing your second biggest star is suicide but in this case. Everything Orton is doing until July is filler anyway because the plan is Orton/Sheamus for the co main event at Summerslam, So he's just going to get a two months vacation until then.
> 
> SD is officially completely worthless.


Yeah what a star


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> *Vince*: Who the fuck are we going to get to fill in for Orton on SD?
> 
> *HHH*: Ummm...
> 
> ...


LOl


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moral of the story: Stop putting these guys on such a fucking pedestal. I don't get why people are so shocked at this considering the profession these guys are in.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Rock316AE is mad Orton was tested, because if he were running a company he would never do drug tests to guys like Orton.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The only good thing of this is that he isn't going to interfere with my ADR vs Sheamus match.

Sucks how Orton is becoming more unreliable than Jeff Hardy!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yeah what a star


lol.. Best gif ever


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> What the hell is going on with this company? Rey, Jericho and now losing your second biggest star is suicide but in this case. Everything Orton is doing until July is filler anyway because the plan is Orton/Sheamus for the co main event at Summerslam, So he's just going to get a two months vacation until then.
> 
> SD is officially completely worthless.


is punk did this you would be all over his ass


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Moral of the story: Stop putting these guys on such a fucking pedestal. I don't get why people are so shocked at this considering the profession these guys are in.


People are more shocked at the fact that he actually got suspended than the fact that he was taking something tbh. I don't see anybody putting him on a pedestal.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think Kofi Kingston has the right to say to Randy's face now
> 
> stupid, stupid, stupid


Ha! Have some positive rep to try and peg back your negative!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought he was clean


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Moral of the story: Stop putting these guys on such a fucking pedestal. I don't get why people are so shocked at this considering the profession these guys are in.


Right? It's honestly bad if people are thinking Orton won't get fired cause he's one of the top stars, but it's true sadly. They have better be making really big stories for this summer if they don't want low ratings, something as big as Punk last summer or even bigger, they need something to lure viewers in or else they're gonna be fucked. This is a prime time to captialize on a period where a lot of people are doubting their ability to make interesting stories or entertaining shows, cause Raw is just a pile of shit and SD is gonna be severely lacking as well now, Punk and Cena are gonna be overworked as fucked and God forbid one of em get injured, then the WWE will really really really be hurting. I knocked on wood when I wrote that so hopefully they won't get injured, they won't, but you gotta take everything into consideration. Punk and Cena are really gonna be working overtime now.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like Randy had a relapse which unfortunately happens to people with former drug problems. I hope the best for Randy and he gets some help. I am pretty sure he will make it through and come back better than ever. For the time being it looks this is the perfect time for some of the guys stuck in midcard hell to step up and be in the main event. Now is a good time for the Miz, Ziggler or for Wade Barret to come to Smackdown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well there went the Jericho/Orton feud completely.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Has Marson Ryan been suspended yet ?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Yeah what a star


:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, Cena to Smackdown until August...at the very least.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just combine the brands and separate those who will benefit and those who won't. 

Sending stars like Cena and Punk won't do jack in the long run.


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

Way to go Randy! Now I know why Cena and Punk are on SmackDown duty. Maybe I'll see some interesting promos on the B brand for awhile!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think Rock316AE is mad Orton was tested, because if he were running a company he would never do drug tests to guys like Orton.


If Rock316AE ran the company, he would fire anybody who tested negative.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

If every one was like punk half of the wrestlers would be alive right now and I thought Randy was doing good now that he has a daughter


----------



## Lee0312 (Jan 27, 2012)

Orton is going to miss the 1000th episode of Raw in his home town. Maybe, Orton vs. Jericho at Summerslam if Jericho is still around.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hnag on a minute Sin Cara returns to Smackdown and Randy Orton is now suspended has Sin Cara been passing his weed to Randy Orton and thats why hes now suspended???


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad that nobody is safe (considering how highly WWE regard Orton). 
Pretty surprised he kept at it after already being caught out, I'm certain some guys probably think 'I'm a big star here, they'll glance over it if I take anything.'
Still, something tells me he probably failed the test a while ago and they were waiting for a time to start the suspension and with Jericho out I guess this was the best time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yeah what a star


I'm dying


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Its time to push Ziggler Ryder and Rhodes into the main event. Its the only way the show is going to survive without "major star power"


Disagreed on all but Ziggler. Pushing Ryder and Rhodes to the main event right now would only do their careers more damage, especially Ryder. In fact, Cody Rhodes is probably the best booked midcarder/young guy today, and he's how all of the good mid carders should be booked. So when stuff like this happens tomorrow, people wouldn't look twice seeing someone step up to that main event level.


GCA-FF said:


> Yep, Cena to Smackdown until August...at the very least.


You're stuck in the thinking of the past. Smackdown don't need a clear cut top face to build the brand around like they did in the past, because the brand split is dead. Cena's staying on RAW, but will probably work Smackdown more often now too.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

You know what I think??? This whole Wellness Violation is kayfabe... Does anyone of us work for the WWE? How do we know if these guys just need a break from the WWE? I bet everyone smokes a blunt with Vince backstage. Unless they end up being legit fired then that's a different story. Probably had to do more or less with them not having any material for them to work with versus them actually violating the "Wellness Policy". Of course I COULD be overthinking this... but only the people that actually work for the WWE know for sure what goes on.

Calling it, in about three months John Cena takes a leave of absence per WWE website.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG if Randy failed a third wellness test and got fired and then TNA hired him they would fucking milk him to the max and take shots at WWE at every taping :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena could short a line of coke right in the middle of the ring and he would not be suspended


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ThePeoplezStunner said:


> *If every one was like pun*k half of the wrestlers would be alive right now I and thought Randy was doing good now that he has a daughter


Once again. People need to stop putting these wrestlers on such a pedestal. This has less to do with being "like Punk" and more to do with WWE giving wrestlers mandatory time off. Period. 

It also has to do with WWE's whole mission to fix Orton's image into this changed family man when they probably knew that he wasn't. This was bound to happen for various reasons.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Yeah what a star


:lmao

If that was captioned with "And not a single fuck was given that day", it would be perfect.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

arcslnga said:


> You know what I think??? This whole Wellness Violation is kayfabe... Does anyone of us work for the WWE? How do we know if these guys just need a break from the WWE? I bet everyone smokes a blunt with Vince backstage. Unless they end up being legit fired then that's a different story. Probably had to do more or less with them not having any material for them to work with versus them actually violating the "Wellness Policy". Of course I COULD be overthinking this... but only the people that actually work for the WWE know for sure what goes on.
> 
> Calling it, in about three months John Cena takes a leave of absence per WWE website.


Former employees would have outed it as kayfabe so fast, crazy bastards love them some drunken shoot interviews.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Once again. People need to stop putting these wrestlers on such a pedestal. This has less to do with being "like Punk" and more to do with WWE giving wrestlers mandatory time off. Period.
> 
> It also has to do with WWE's whole mission to fix Orton's image into this changed family man when they probably knew that he wasn't. This was bound to happen for various reasons.


You do have a point every wrestler should have time off but if you break the rules you should be suspended


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol what an idiot


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Before Orton retires he will be the first superstar fired for having three strikes with the wellness policy. Guarante you.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Except you're being silly and that is not how the policy works. You get tested. You fail. They notify you and give you time to submit a valid prescription (if the drug is legal). If you can't do that, they suspend you and announce it. So no, this fuck up was not to get out of a feud. He was more likely than not tested a week or two ago when they were building up to his feud with Jericho.


fpalm

I thought you knew I was mostly being sarcastic. I'm being kinda bias cause I never want to witness another Miz push ever again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuck? What an idiot.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

arcslnga said:


> You know what I think??? This whole Wellness Violation is kayfabe... Does anyone of us work for the WWE? How do we know if these guys just need a break from the WWE?


are you serious, bro? We dont have to work for the WWE to know that this shit isnt kayfabe. If it was kayfabe, they wouldve wrote him off TV proper. You dont just suspend one of your biggest draws for "violating wellness" if he needs/wants time off.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

This explains why they decided to start putting Cena and/or Punk on Smackdown regularly moving forward.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol. What a mong.

But now he can't feud with Ziggler, was hoping he was gonna put him over. This could be a good thing though, he was probably going to bury him anyway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The true question is. What B.S. `dietary supplement' will Orton have accidentally taken under supervision of a Dr. and thought it was ok.. 

The excuse is almost as good as the initial suspension being published.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Rustee said:


> Lol. What a mong.
> 
> But now he can't feud with Ziggler, was hoping he was gonna put him over. This could be a good thing though, he was probably going to bury him anyway.


Just like he buried Mark Henry, Wade Barrett, and Cody Rhodes right?

fpalm

Seriously. Think before you post. Ziggler was jobbing to Brodus fucking Clay before his "set" feud with Orton. If anything, he was going to become credible again.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

How many drug violations is this now for Randy?
I would hate to see him get fired over this shit.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> are you serious, bro? We dont have to work for the WWE to know that this shit isnt kayfabe. If it was kayfabe, they wouldve wrote him off TV proper. You dont just suspend one of your biggest draws for "violating wellness" if he needs/wants time off.


Not 100 percent serious. There just has to be a reason why these "superstars" act like idiots off (and sometimes on) camera. I wouldn't be surprised someone failing the test cause they were high off bath salt.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> *Vince*: Who the fuck are we going to get to fill in for Orton on SD?
> 
> *HHH*: Ummm...
> 
> ...


Im actually crying with laughter here from reading this :lmao


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

So, what happens if Randy Orton gets it under the Wellness Policy a third time? You don't honestly think they will fire him, do you?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Nemephosis said:


> So, what happens if Randy Orton gets it under the Wellness Policy a third time? You don't honestly think they will fire him, do you?


He isn't getting fired. As bad as that sounds, it is going to be swept under the rug.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I came in here expecting a Troll thread but :lmao is my reaction right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Maybe an epic ryback push will come from this.


No. Please no.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nemephosis said:


> So, what happens if Randy Orton gets it under the Wellness Policy a third time? You don't honestly think they will fire him, do you?


"Breaking news: Randy Orton released from WWE"

The next day

"Breaking news: WWE hires former WWE Superstar Randy Orton"

Or they cover it up. Take your pick, lol.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

FUCK. the 1000th episode of Raw is July 23 in St. Louis...stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Domenico said:


> Not really, i am not even a big Miz fan, but saying Orton intentionally got himself suspended so that he wouldn't have to feud with Miz is bullshit.


Getting publicly busted for substance abuse and making the Miz look good are both embarrassing spots to be put in. I think he chose wisely.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Smackdown is going to really miss Orton, hopefully they can find someone other than Sheamus to feature heavily in his absence. I wouldn't be surprised to see Orton return a week earlier during the 1,000th episode of RAW.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> He isn't getting fired. As bad as that sounds, it is going to be swept under the rug.


I didn't think so, it was mostly rhetorical. Still, if this does happen again, it will either be a suspension but not officially under the wellness policy... or they'll just look the other way. Cause honestly, they could be all hopped up on something and we would never know it, we don't see what they take or smoke or do. If WWE had not made this announcement, no one would ever have suspected a damn thing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... with Jericho and Orton gone maybe the WWE will be forced to actually push some guys like Ziggler and Rhodes. Not like they have much of a choice left..................


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> FUCK. the 1000th episode of Raw is July 23 in St. Louis...stupid stupid stupid!


Dont worry, they'll make sure you get your Orton fix for the show...DEM VIDEO PACKAGES


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nemephosis said:


> So, what happens if Randy Orton gets it under the Wellness Policy a third time? You don't honestly think they will fire him, do you?


You damn right they would fire his ass they have exposed his suspensions so they would expose his firing


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Guys like Mysterio and Orton might be using whatever they are using (pain killers?) to cope with nagging injuries and the pain from years of bumps. WWE can fine, suspend, and fire these guys all they want but I think many of these wrestlers need time to rest their bodies and minds + therapy. WWE and the wrestlers with the issues may want to consider some form of counseling or rehab.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These bastards better push Kofi.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You damn right they would fire his ass they have exposed his suspensions so they would expose his firing


You know, I think I see why you have the negative rep you do.



Clique said:


> Guys like Mysterio and Orton might be using whatever they are using (pain killers?) to cope with nagging injuries and the pain from years of bumps. WWE can fine, suspend, and fire these guys all they want but I think many of these wrestlers need time to rest their bodies and minds + therapy. WWE and the wrestlers with the issues may want to consider some form of counseling or rehab.


Mysterio especially, right? I mean haven't his knees been destroyed since at least 2006, if not earlier? Yet he keeps doing what he does... I'm surprised the guy can still walk, with as bad as his knees are.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Actually, good for WWE and good for them for now scrambling around like crackheads figuring out what to do next. There were so many guys that WWE should have been grooming and building up for the last 4 years but they just let falter and sit on the sidelines. They brought this on themselves.


Agreed. SD is a barren wasteland of no star power but I'll be damned if this aint just get more interesting for the blue brand


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Clique said:


> Guys like Mysterio and Orton might be using whatever they are using (pain killers?) to cope with nagging injuries and the pain from years of bumps. WWE can fine, suspend, and fire these guys all they want but I think many of these wrestlers need time to rest their bodies and minds + therapy. WWE and the wrestlers with the issues may want to consider some form of counseling or rehab.


Exactly. The Wellness policy as it stands is a fucking joke.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

lolWWE. 

Go easy on the suspensions. I'd rather see healthy wrestlers that are doped up on painkillers then unhealthy, cranky wrestlers.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are folks so hell bent in pushing guys like Rhodes and Ziggler? Neither of them can't be taken seriously and aren't main event material. Too bad MVP or Kennedy are no longer on the roster because I can buy them as future main eventers...heck even Carlito.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> These bastards better push Kofi.


Another push that is coming for Kofi Kingston is being Intercontinental or United States Champion for the 200th time.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Drugs are bad MKay


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Amber B said:


> These bastards better push Kofi.


Kofi deserves it. He's the most convincing babyface in peril that's currently on the roster.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, it looks like we will be seeing the likes of John Cena and CM Punk on future episodes of SmackDown now that Orton's been suspended. What do you think?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton deserves the Miz treatment when he gets back and jobbed out to anyone. Why the fuck should he be pushed after constantely failing drug tests


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Why are folks so hell bent in pushing guys like Rhodes and Ziggler? *Neither of them can't be taken seriously *and aren't main event material.


Ziggler and Rhodes fan here. I agree 100%


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Nemephosis said:


> So, what happens if Randy Orton gets it under the Wellness Policy a third time? You don't honestly think they will fire him, do you?


He'll get a concussion that'll take either 30, 60, or 90 days to heal.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hm, guess his status in the company has obviously changed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Another push that is coming for Kofi Kingston is being Intercontinental or United States Champion for the 200th time.


:lmao I feel you, bro.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> Why are folks so hell bent in pushing guys like Rhodes and Ziggler? Neither of them can't be taken seriously and aren't main event material. Too bad MVP or Kennedy are no longer on the roster because I can buy them as future main eventers...heck even Carlito.


Because both men can wrestle. Both men have actually held a character together and stood apart. Both men can actually talk... sadly Ziggler seemed to show he could cut promos better on his own than by script thus the WWE got petty and pretty much put a stop to that.

Quite simply... they have all the tools to make it big, the WWE just needs to start booking them properly.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow. Just wow. So this is his 2nd strike and one more means that he's out of the company. What the hell is up with this guy? I thought he has matured since his early years with Evolution but I guess not. With him having one strike left, he has to know that he can't screw up anymore. What a disappointment. Smackdown continues to get raped with their talent as now that means the roster is even thinner and attendance numbers will continue to be in the 3,000 or less range. Such a sad state to be in. I guess this means that the Orton/Jericho was never meant to be as well. The WWE has to push their other talent like Dolph Ziggler right now. They have no choice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The human body is not made for the shit that they do continuously and some have been doing this for more than half of their life. This beady eyed rat was either on steroids to heal his injuries in order to keep his spot or painkillers to numb the pain of his injuries in order to keep his spot. 

Legit healthy men (I'm not talking about abs and how much muscle you have) from the age of 30-35 should not look like Orton, Cena, Punk and Edge. They've aged 10 years because their bodies are a mess.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So...

You know, if WWE was at least halfway decent at booking their young talent, this wouldn't present a problem.

AT ALL. 
But nope, WWE is beyond idiotic when it comes to new talent (and the fans, half of you people mind you) then think that WWE has no future and potential stars. 

I have no idea what will happen now. Miz? Ryder? Ziggler? 
...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kofi is probably one of the greatest, if not the greatest, true babyface WWE has right now that is active.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
I'd disagree; 

Derick Bateman.
Natural face if there ever was one.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a hard time believing the reason he was suspended was for weed/drugs.

Mysterio problem all over again, unknown pain-killers used for the constant nagging injuries both have sustained. With Orton's concussions and his ongoing shoulder problem [?], it really wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> Guys like Mysterio and Orton might be using whatever they are using (pain killers?) to cope with nagging injuries and the pain from years of bumps. WWE can fine, suspend, and fire these guys all they want but I think many of these wrestlers need time to rest their bodies and minds + therapy. WWE and the wrestlers with the issues may want to consider some form of counseling or rehab.





section 16 said:


> Pain medications, and other substances prohibited by this Policy, are abused at times and can become addictive. A WWE Talent who believes he/she may have a substance abuse issue is encouraged to self-report and get help. No penalties are imposed on WWE Talent for voluntarily acknowledging a problem to the Medical Director prior to a drug test being performed herein and WWE will assist in securing rehabilitation services in such situations. Getting help, and healthy, is preferable to being caught on drug tests and being subject to progressive discipline, which can result in termination. The rehabilitation process can be engaged by a WWE Talent notifying the Medical Director that he/she has a problem and needs help.


Read the policy.



peowulf said:


> Exactly. The Wellness policy as it stands is a fucking joke.


It has legitimately saved at least one wrestler's life and increased the safety of countless others. Sit down, and be quiet, you tool.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Because both men can wrestle. Both men have actually held a character together and stood apart. Both men can actually talk... sadly Ziggler seemed to show he could cut promos better on his own than by script thus the WWE got petty and pretty much put a stop to that.
> 
> Quite simply... they have all the tools to make it big, the WWE just needs to start booking them properly.


Sorry, just can't buy into them. They aren't over enough and they aren't that good in the ring(okay Ziggler's good, but again I can't take a guy named _Dolph Ziggler_ seriously as a main eventer, and even if I could he's been booked like total crap since the Rumble).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kotre said:


> Read the policy.


Well then Mysterio and Orton need to get on that rehab because the suspensions aren't keeping them away from the drugs.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cena,Punk will work smackdown for the next two month and Punk will face Sheamus for the wwe champion and world champion at summerslam.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe he realized that his 10 year contract was kinda fucking long and wants out of it. what better way than the wellness test. On another note, he doesn't have to worry much about the 3 strikes IMO as they covered for Jeff when he got his third by saying something about one of his strikes being in one of his former runs in the WWE and his count resetting. Basically, they'll re-negotiate his contract to wipe the slate clean. Though I'd rather him get fired and bring TNA ahead of WWE.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Amber B said:


> These bastards better push Kofi.


YES YES YES YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Sorry, just can't buy into them. They aren't over enough and they aren't that good in the ring(okay Ziggler's good, but again I can't take a guy named _Dolph Ziggler_ seriously as a main eventer, and even if I could he's been booked like total crap since the Rumble).


Not gonna lie, but Cody is one of the best in ring workers WWE has right now, a lot better than Ziggles. Better booking is really what these 2 need. When someone who went over Booker T starts losing to Santino? fpalm WWE standards, Santino is arguably one of the most credible guys on the roster.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Agreed. SD is a barren wasteland of no star power but I'll be damned if this aint just get more interesting for the blue brand


but yet there are some people who say a brand split is what this company still needs


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The human body is not made for the shit that they do continuously and some have been doing this for more than half of their life. This beady eyed rat was either on steroids to heal his injuries in order to keep his spot or painkillers to numb the pain of his injuries in order to keep his spot.
> 
> Legit healthy men (I'm not talking about abs and how much muscle you have) from the age of 30-35 should not look like Orton, Cena, Punk and Edge. They've aged 10 years because their bodies are a mess.





Amazing_Cult said:


> I have a hard time believing the reason he was suspended was for weed/drugs.
> 
> Mysterio problem all over again, unknown pain-killers used for the constant nagging injuries both have sustained. With Orton's concussions and his ongoing shoulder problem [?], it really wouldn't be a surprise.





Section 4 K said:


> WWE recognizes that many of the drugs prohibited by this Policy are prescription medications that serve essential or beneficial purposes for the health and well being of WWE Talent, and nothing in this Policy is intended to discourage the proper use of prescription medications. Conversely, there are some prescription medications that, even when used properly, may affect safety or health and some prescription medications that can be abused and affect safety and health.


just sayin'

Also:



Section 2 said:


> For purposes of this Policy, the phrase "non-medical use" shall mean use of a drug by a WWE Talent for other than a legitimate medical purpose given pursuant to a valid prescription from a licensed and treating physician. By way of example and not limitation, the phrase "non-medical use" shall, for the purposes of this Policy, include: (A) prescriptions obtained over the internet and/or from suppliers of prescription drugs from the internet; and/or (B) prescriptions for drugs prohibited by this Policy that are more than 60 days old or prescribed more than 60 days prior to the time a WWE Talent is tested under this Policy; and/or (C) prescriptions for the use of the muscle relaxers known under the generic names carisoprodol (Trade name Soma® and others) and/or meprobamate (Trade name Miltown® and others) regardless of the prescription date and/or (D) prescriptions for the use of synthetic drugs, such as synthetic cannabinoids or synthetic cathinones, regardless of a prescription date.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i doubt this will lead to any pushes for any of the younger guys ...more then likely cena, punk will be used like punk this week on smackdown more frequently and guys like triple h coming back ...

also henry and mysterio should be back in about a month


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait.

I'm pretty sure Randy has a match on this week's Smackdown! 
Does WWE acknowledge that Smackdown! is taped? If they don't, then how is Randy "going to appear" on Friday if he is suspended?

Either way, I'm guessing that Smackdown will be retaped.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not gonna lie, but Cody is one of the best in ring workers WWE has right now, a lot better than Ziggles. Better booking is really what these 2 need. When someone who went over Booker T starts losing to Santino? fpalm WWE standards, Santino is arguably one of the most credible guys on the roster.


Santino is only credible against other mid-carders. See his match with Del Rio this past Monday. Was squashed in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Breaking news: Randy Orton released from WWE"
> 
> The next day
> 
> ...


I believe the official WWE position is it's he's fired but can return after a 1 year layoff with 2 strikes again.


----------



## The_Renegade (May 27, 2012)

WOW! Still don't know if this is for real.
If it's I hope that they can push some of the guys like Dolph or maybe some new guy can appear (I'm sorry but I'll love to see Ambrose, although this may not be the right moment for some of you).
I can't stop thinking in the NWO card now that orton is out, I want to see what the wwe will do about it, knowing that they already had a problem trying to find him a match with out Jericho (i'm assuming that the match was Orton-Jericho)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I can buy Rhodes more as a World champion than Ziggler or Swagger. Truth.

And I bet the crowd would too.

Cody Rhodes is a perfect old school heel the WWE needs right now.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Feels like 2007 WWE all over again


Cena's gotta take time off first.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> I can buy Rhodes more as a World champion than Ziggler or Swagger. Truth.
> 
> And I bet the crowd would too.
> 
> Cody Rhodes is a perfect old school heel the WWE needs right now.


Me too, but the only reason I wanna see a Ziggles reign, is because if it's booked like his mid card reigns, he should be Ace. It's cliche at this point, but bad booking is really fucking up a lot of things atm.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The WWE has spent the whole decade pushing unreliable talent (with the exception of John Cena), Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Brock Lesnar, and their ilk are ruining the WWE. 

When guys show their reliability and have talent they run them away.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> I can buy Rhodes more as a World champion than Ziggler or Swagger. Truth.
> 
> And I bet the crowd would too.
> 
> Cody Rhodes is a perfect old school heel the WWE needs right now.


Well before you can buy into Rhodes, you are going to need to build him up as being main-event credible. Remember, he has constantly jobbed in the past month and a half, only winning in dirty finishes that didn't even make him look strong or threatening.

I'm not really getting an old-school feeling others like you seem to get from him. I'm just seeing CockyHeel#210, but then again, I haven't seen a lot of his promos, just going on the two months I started watching again.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Here's an idea:
Make every Tuesday live Smackdown!
Advertise Cena for each one.
Slowly actually build up the younger wrestlers in the meanwhile.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

His loss really isn't a huge deal right now.

Sheamus is Smackdown's top face and Orton's been hanging around the past 6 months fueding with secondary characters.

The answer isn't that complex. Give guys like Sin Cara and Ryback some strong booking.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Here's an idea:
> Make every Tuesday live Smackdown!
> Advertise Cena for each one.
> Slowly actually build up the younger wrestlers in the meanwhile.


You want that Hawkins push so bad.

I'm with you all the way, bro.
:cool2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Well before you can buy into Rhodes, you are going to need to build him up as being main-event credible. Remember, he has constantly jobbed in the past month and a half, only winning in dirty finishes that didn't even make him look strong or threatening.
> 
> I'm not really getting an old-school feeling others like you seem to get from him. I'm just seeing CockyHeel#210, but then again, I haven't seen a lot of his promos, just going on the two months I started watching again.


True but he's in a better position than the cruise control and almost irrelevant directions of Swagger and Ziggler. Rhodes may have lost momentum with his feud with Show but he's slowly regaining it back with his feud with Christian. Cody wrestles faster and more fluid than his father or brother obviously but still has old school fundamentals he mixes in.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> You want that Hawkins push so bad.
> 
> I'm with you all the way, bro.
> :cool2



Haha, funnily enough, if I was in charge of WWE right now, I wouldn't do it.
I'd still go for the Hawkins/Reks tag team title reign for a while before.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not surprised one bit. Like Amber said, it's the WWE's fault for trying to make Orton seem like a family man that crushed his demons. Now they're scrambling to find someone to fill the void. I know they probably won't but they SHOULD push one of the mid carders.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Clique said:


> Guys like Mysterio and Orton might be using whatever they are using (pain killers?) to cope with nagging injuries and the pain from years of bumps. WWE can fine, suspend, and fire these guys all they want but I think many of these wrestlers need time to rest their bodies and minds + therapy. WWE and the wrestlers with the issues may want to consider some form of counseling or rehab.


WWE continues to work around tiny issues like the health and well-being of its employees with their "independent contractor" bullshit. WWE can punish them for using drugs, but won't do anything to help them.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Christian's return was perfectly timed. They could also slide Santino and/or Ryder onto Smackdown more often. They're obviously a lot less credible, but that doesn't mean nearly as much as being popular.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> True but he's in a better position than the cruise control and almost irrelevant directions of Swagger and Ziggler. Rhodes may have lost momentum with his feud with Show but he's slowly regaining it back with his feud with Christian. Cody wrestles faster and more fluid than his father or brother obviously but still has old school fundamentals he mixes in.


You do have a point. Even Cody hasn't lost to Brodus Clay multiple times, so he has that going for him. The feud with Christian should add back some credibility to him.

But one thing I like about Rhodes now is the addition of knee-pads. I remember him having something against them for such a period of time, guess someone finally told him he looks womanly without them.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Orton was tired of the way he was being booked, so he got high. That's what I think


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Hearing this makes me wonder two things.

One: why do WWE publicize Wellness violations? They could easily write an injury angle and no one's the wiser.

Two: If Orton god forbid gets a third strike, which means termination, would WWE cover it up? Losing a talent like Orton would be huge.

According to WWE corporate, when the talent is terminated due to Wellness violation, they cannot be rehired for at least a year, pending drug testing. If Orton violated a third time, would they cover it up or give him a year long vacation.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Dumb cunt Orton.

And people were saying he matured after having wife and kid.:lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

thesafemouse said:


> Hearing this makes me wonder two things.
> 
> One: why do WWE publicize Wellness violations? They could easily write an injury angle and no one's the wiser.
> 
> ...


They would be stupid to fire him, as he can easily jump ship to TNA. Now, I give credit to Orton because I think he wouldn't do that, has a sense of loyalty with the WWE yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> They would be stupid to fire him, as he can easily jump ship to TNA. Now, I give credit to Orton because I think he wouldn't do that, has a sense of loyalty with the WWE yadda yadda yadda.


Independent company handles the drug testing. If he's dumb enough to get busted by them again then their hands are tied.

Orton will probally go to TNA for a year or 2 and comeback. Nobody will care.

He's really on his last legs now.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Cynic said:


> WWE continues to work around tiny issues like the health and well-being of its employees with their "independent contractor" bullshit. WWE can punish them for using drugs, but won't do anything to help them.


And I refer you to section 16, MVP's claim that it saved his life, and how WWE have been making strides in making their product safer.



thesafemouse said:


> Hearing this makes me wonder two things.
> 
> One: why do WWE publicize Wellness violations? They could easily write an injury angle and no one's the wiser.


Because covering it up isn't what they want to do. They want it publicly known that this happened so they can say that Randy did this, and this is how we're punishing him.



> Two: If Orton god forbid gets a third strike, which means termination, would WWE cover it up? Losing a talent like Orton would be huge.


trying would be fraud.



> According to WWE corporate, when the talent is terminated due to Wellness violation, they cannot be rehired for at least a year, pending drug testing. If Orton violated a third time, would they cover it up or give him a year long vacation.


Trying would be fraud.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> They would be stupid to fire him, as he can easily jump ship to TNA. Now, I give credit to Orton because I think he wouldn't do that, has a sense of loyalty with the WWE yadda yadda yadda.


Oddly, I think Orton seems very likely to be the kind of person to jump ship to TNA. Especially if he got fired. Not hating on him at all, I just think he seems like he'd want to continue his career if he got fired.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

wwe should bring back jeff hardy and have a drugs on a pole match with hardy vs orton


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Question about the wellness policy: _If a wrestler comes forward and admits to a drug problem then help is available but otherwise it's onward to termination after a certain number of failed tests?_ In cases of addictions to pain killers or hard street drugs, I'm all for suspension, so long as said suspension includes forced rehab. Pain killers especially do scary things to a person over time but most people abusing them are not going to ask for help. Not saying pain killers or something of that ilk is necessarily Orton's problem but I'm bothered by the wording of the wellness policy. Or am I understanding it wrong?

Anyway...so he's gone for 60 days. But here's something else I don't get; this test must have been failed at least a few weeks ago, right, or do WWE suspend first and bargain/listen to excuses later (which would actually make them tougher than many legit sports)? Wouldn't the smart plan have been to downplay his role on Smackdown until this was settled one way or the other?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Shocker! what the hell happened!! if it was a lil weed thats such a shame. God knows they deserve it after all the stuff they put their own bodies through.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> wwe should bring back jeff hardy and have a drugs on a pole match with hardy vs orton


What comedy genius! What understand of how the world works!
---

Another thought came to mind: What if, back when he was fired and had his losing streak, McIntyre turned face and was pushed into the mid card? 
He would be an instapick right now.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

So many midcard guys could benefit from Orton's fuck up but we know how the E does things.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton's move to smackdown has certainly been one of the worst runs I can ever recall.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I doutbt Randy would jump to TNA is he got fired, he knows that if he got fired for drugs then it was his own damn fault. Besides the E would send him to rehab and then re-sign him after he completes the course. That's a simple scenario to envision.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope they don't push this guy again when he returns. Its not like he's a big draw anyway, rating actually goes down whenever he's in the main event. Use him to put over young talents like Cody Rhodes.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonder what happened!

But it sucks he's gone for 60 days. Jericho suspended for who knows how long, Cena is probably battling some injuries, Lesnar seems to have disappeared, and now Ortons gone too.

Something HAS to happen this summer to push half the roster to the main event or something, cause WWE looks like it might be in trouble for the next few months.

Will he at least be able to appear for Raw 1000? It's in St.Louis too, so he can't compete, but I'm sure they'd at least let him appear on screen or something(or maybe he'll just buy a ticket for the event and get front row or something)


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> So many midcard guys could benefit from Orton's fuck up but we know how the E does things.


The time on Smackdown that was meant for Orton will now be used for a great up and coming talent: 'Replays'.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I think I have the most possible scenario for Smackdown's future:

Cena and Punk make occasional appearances while Miz and/or Ziggler establish themselves as singles competitors, likely as faces. 
Also, heavy reliance on Christian, and returning Sin Cara, Henry and Mysterio.

Ted DiBiase maybe?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He's been the most entertaining in a long while to me, never been a fan of his until the last few months so it's quite a shame, Ziggler vs Orton could have been a great feud. Ironic that both guys that were set to feud a week ago (Y2J and Orton) are now out.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Question about the wellness policy: _If a wrestler comes forward and admits to a drug problem then help is available but otherwise it's onward to termination after a certain number of failed tests?_ In cases of addictions to pain killers or hard street drugs, I'm all for suspension, so long as said suspension includes forced rehab. Pain killers especially do scary things to a person over time but most people abusing them are not going to ask for help. Not saying pain killers or something of that ilk is necessarily Orton's problem but I'm bothered by the wording of the wellness policy. Or am I understanding it wrong?
> 
> Anyway...so he's gone for 60 days. But here's something else I don't get; this test must have been failed at least a few weeks ago, right, or do WWE suspend first and bargain/listen to excuses later (which would actually make them tougher than many legit sports)? Wouldn't the smart plan have been to downplay his role on Smackdown until this was settled one way or the other?


We don't know when Randy failed. The minimum time between failure and announcement is 72 hours, the time during which the tallent can object, request a second test (from bottle B) or send in their scripts to say it's Kosher. Read the policy.



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Shocker! what the hell happened!! if it was a lil weed thats such a shame. God knows they deserve it after all the stuff they put their own bodies through.


They don't suspend for weed. It's a 1.5K fine. 



dxbender said:


> Wonder what happened! Read the policy.
> 
> But it sucks he's gone for 60 days. Jericho suspended for who knows how long, Cena is probably battling some injuries, Lesnar seems to have disappeared, and now Ortons gone too.
> 
> ...


They won't. Randy's replaceable.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCk4w_d8VcM


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Just heard about this...so what did he get caught on?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kotre said:


> They don't suspend for weed. It's a 1.5K fine.


Evan Bourne says hi(gh)?





Kotre said:


> They won't. Randy's replaceable.


How so? By whom?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

el dandy said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-orton-suspended-for-60-days
> 
> Looks like WWE took it to the papers.


:lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> How so? By whom?


by sheamus


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

60 Days No Robo-Orton?

Must be my birthday


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zankman Jack said:


> Evan Bourne says hi(gh)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bourne was suspended for synthetic marijuana.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Kotre said:


> They don't suspend for weed. It's a 1.5K fine.


Then what did Evan Bourne get popped on?? Thought it was the ganja from what ive seen and read..must have been wrong.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha, alright, that's why Ziggler said he wanted to be where Orton was (after he RKO'd Miz). Damn, I'm slow. Looks like Ziggler is gonna go for the WHC again. I'm alright with that.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Wtf? I turn my back for a week and Jericho's suspended for being a heel and Orton's also suspended out of nowhere. Bizarre.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the mighty fuck is in the WWE juice these days.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Evan Bourne says hi(gh)?


Sections 4 N and 15 B. Bourne was smoking Spice, like a retard.



> How so? By whom?


The WWE brand does most of the drawing, and there are any number of people who the allocated "Orton" time can be divvied up among. WWE has survived without Orton for longer than 2 months when he's been injured. They'll make something work.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

How is synthetic marijuana not the same thing? (I legit don't know)
First off, why would anyone take that and not the real thing, if the fine is only 1500$?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Mike Dirnt said:


> Wtf? I turn my back for a week and Jericho's suspended for being a heel and Orton's also suspended out of nowhere. Bizarre.


Mysterio suspended a few weeks earlier, and Henrys career possibly done too.

WWE might be in some big trouble


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, did not expect to see this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Why are folks so hell bent in pushing guys like Rhodes and Ziggler?* Neither of them can't be taken seriously and aren't main event material*. Too bad MVP or Kennedy are no longer on the roster because I can buy them as future main eventers...heck even Carlito.


they cant be taken seriously because the WWE books them like shit.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> How is synthetic marijuana not the same thing? (I legit don't know)
> First off, why would anyone take that and not the real thing, if the fine is only 1500$?


One comes from smoking pot, one's made in a pot in someone's back alley druglab. One's known to be pretty safe, one's had little if any long term studies on. Guess which.

People are fucking stupid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't buy the "doctor's note" excuse. Wrestlers should know by now that you should tell the WWE any and all medicine that you're using before the drug tests. What's the point of doing so AFTER you test positive?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Just when I was really starting to like the guy. He fucked up big time.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I don't buy the "doctor's note" excuse. Wrestlers should know by now that you should tell the WWE any and all medicine that you're using before the drug tests. What's the point of doing so AFTER you test positive?


So you're saying that the WWE's consultant physician should be given a fax whenever someone collects a prescription? Don't you think he's got better things to do than look at every single prescription? He looks at it when it's relevant for him to do so.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kotre said:


> So you're saying that the WWE's consultant physician should be given a fax whenever someone collects a prescription? Don't you think he's got better things to do than look at every single prescription? He looks at it when it's relevant for him to do so.


It's either that or risk embarrassing yourself and jeopardizing your image. It can't be that hard to do.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kotre said:


> One comes from smoking pot, one's made in a pot in someone's back alley druglab. One's known to be pretty safe, one's had little if any long term studies on. Guess which.
> 
> People are fucking stupid.


"Spice"?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kotre said:


> So you're saying that the WWE's consultant physician should be given a fax whenever someone collects a prescription? Don't you think he's got better things to do than look at every single prescription? He looks at it when it's relevant for him to do so.


That's exactly how it is done. MLB, NBA, NFL ect teams specifically have medical consultants that handle that stuff.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

el dandy said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-orton-suspended-for-60-days
> 
> *Looks like WWE took it to the papers.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

But honestly, I just got home and read this news, and my immediate reaction was "_Seriously?_". You'd think by now Orton would know better -- I certainly wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, he was marginally interesting again recently and i was starting to get beind his character, now this. 

Henry/Rey/Y2J/Orton? Who's next? 

The product is going to miss these guys, but maybe others will get to step up, no holding of breath OFC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> I don't buy the "doctor's note" excuse. Wrestlers should know by now that you should tell the WWE any and all medicine that you're using before the drug tests. What's the point of doing so AFTER you test positive?


It isn't just medication but also supplements. Considering how the company alters what is and is not allowed, they_ have_ to give the wrestler the benefit of the doubt and have either a prescription or some document saying that they have to take it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

alex shelley to the rescue !!!


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Kotre said:


> So you're saying that the WWE's consultant physician should be given a fax whenever someone collects a prescription? Don't you think he's got better things to do than look at every single prescription? He looks at it when it's relevant for him to do so.


I think that is his fucking job as in what they pay him money to do, so yes, he should be doing that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He's a role model for the kids!


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> It's either that or risk embarrassing yourself and jeopardizing your image. It can't be that hard to do.


It's not hard to not jeopardise your image when you can contest the ruling within 72 hours and prove its Kosher. The policy, read it.



Zankman Jack said:


> "Spice"?


Ding ding ding.



SP103 said:


> That's exactly how it is done. MLB, NBA, NFL ect teams specifically have medical consultants that handle that stuff.


So does WWE. However, Dr Maroon has better things to do than check the prescriptions of every roster member whenever they see fit to get a medicine. They check it when it becomes relavent to check it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I know I shouldn't laugh but hey, it was a stupid, stupid, stupid decision of his


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> It isn't just medication but also supplements. Considering how the company alters what is and is not allowed, they_ have_ to give the wrestler the benefit of the doubt and have either a prescription or some document saying that they have to take it.


Exactly. That's why I think it's BS when wrestlers get suspended and then they try to act like they had a doctor's note all along.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Randy orton needs new voices in his head. Anyway smackdown is super fucked up with lesser top card talent on the roster now


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Nemephosis said:


> I think that is his fucking job as in what they pay him money to do, so yes, he should be doing that.


You know what else he's paid to do? Teach Neurosurgery. What do you think pays more, and which do you think he'd rather be doing, teaching doctors how to do massively complex, risky and expensive surgury, or looking at prescriptions and phoning GPs to confirm that Mr Orton's hydrocodone was in fact prescribed because his shoulders hurt.

Now imagine him having to do that every month (or less, if Orton loses his tablets on the road, for instance). He's an actual doctor and professor. He's got better shit to do than menial tasks.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Exactly. That's why I think it's BS when wrestlers get suspended and then they try to act like they had a doctor's note all along.


Section 2 and 13 A. They could have had a note all along, but either couldn't get it to them within 72 hours (maybe they were on the road) or sent in an old script (if they're older than 60 days, then it's considered invalid).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kotre said:


> Section 2 and 15 A. They could have had a note all along, but either couldn't get it to them within 72 hours (maybe they were on the road) or sent in an old script (if they're older than 60 days, then it's considered invalid).


Mysterio had the same excuse and is still suspended. There has never been a time when someone got a violation and was able to overturn it with a note. Orton won't be an exception.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

arcslnga said:


> You know what I think??? This whole Wellness Violation is kayfabe..












I hope that you're joking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Wow. That is pathetic. It was only days ago I was saying how we haven't heard any stories about him for a while, and that he must've grown up. ...guess not.

I thought this was supposed to be his third strike anyway? I guess it's okay to have 3+ if you have friends in the right places.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Mysterio had the same excuse and is still suspended. There has never been a time when someone got a violation and was able to overturn it with a note. Orton won't be an exception.


No shit. The chance to overturn it *before* it's announced. It's not that hard to understand if you're smart enough to read the damn policy before commenting on it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> There has never been a time when someone got a violation and was able to overturn it with a note. Orton won't be an exception.


It's only a violation when you do not have any validation. If you're tested positive for something on their banned substance list and you give them a valid prescription for it and they approve it, it is not a violation, hence why it will not be announced.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> :lmao Wow. That is pathetic. It was only days ago I was saying how we haven't heard any stories about him for a while, and that he must've grown up. ...guess not.
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be his third strike anyway? I guess it's okay to have 3+ if you have friends in the right places.


Nope, his other suspension was for being an asshole. He fessed up before the signature scandal hit. If he was on the list WWE got at all. I've heard WWE say he wasn't on the list they got from the DA.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

> - Randy Orton's Suspension History
> 
> As previously reported, Randy Orton's suspension for a violation of the Wellness Program today is his second such violation, but his third suspension by the company.
> 
> ...


Credit: 411mania


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kotre said:


> No shit. The chance to overturn it *before* it's announced. It's not that hard to understand if you're smart enough to read the damn policy before commenting on it.





Amber B said:


> It's only a violation when you do not have any validation. If you're tested positive for something on their banned substance list and you give them a valid prescription for it and they approve it, it is not a violation, hence why it will not be announced.


That's been my point all along. They wouldn't announce it unless it was confirmed. Quit making excuses for Orton. He screwed up again when he should have known better. It's not like this is his first violation.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If the doctor has better things to do than check scrips for legitimacy, I'm sure WWE can bring in an intern to do it, while they go to college. And if there are any issues, he can double check the work.

It's always vitally important to have a paper trail for anything that might be considered illegal, in any way at all, to make sure your ass is covered. Especially when there's a history of suspensions for this sort of thing.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That's been my point all along. They wouldn't announce it unless it was confirmed. Quit making excuses for Orton. He screwed up again when he should have known better. It's not like this is his first violation.


Except that he *could* have had a doctor's note. From 61 days ago (invalid) or had one but didn't fax it to WWE within 72 hours. Just stating facts here.

Or hell, he could have had a legit script for Somas, which are an autofail, script or no.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Borias said:


> If the doctor has better things to do than check scrips for legitimacy, I'm sure WWE can bring in an intern to do it, while they go to college. And if there are any issues, he can double check the work.
> 
> It's always vitally important to have a paper trail for anything that might be considered illegal, in any way at all, to make sure your ass is covered. Especially when there's a history of suspensions for this sort of thing.


The intern's not qualified to do that on the grounds of knowledge. Same reason that a pharmacy technician can't do the clinical check on a prescription.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

"What's The Reptile, Ralph Viper doing in the iMPACT Zone Tazz?"

Seriously this does suck balls though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> That's been my point all along. They wouldn't announce it unless it was confirmed. Quit making excuses for Orton. He screwed up again when he should have known better. It's not like this is his first violation.


Lol the day I make excuses for Orton is the day I start liking Matt Hardy. For the last 6-8 years, WWE has been doing these Wellness Policy tests which means that they have tested employees hundreds of times. You better believe that there are wrestlers who have failed the piss test but have no penalties due to having the proper documentation to back them up. That's the only point that I'm making that you do not seem to be understanding. 

How that equates to me defending him, I have no idea.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kotre said:


> Except that he *could* have had a doctor's note. From 61 days ago (invalid) or had one but didn't fax it to WWE within 72 hours. Just stating facts here.
> 
> Or hell, he could have had a legit script for Somas, which are an autofail, script or no.


The WWE isn't going to announce a violation and a suspension without confirming it and giving the wrestler a chance to clear his name. The doctor who provided the prescription for the medication/supplement most likely is making sure that the paperwork is updated and I'm pretty sure that Orton would be keeping track too. This clearly isn't the case.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well its actually his second wellness policy violation(could have been his 3rd but he got lucky). It appears there isn't a limit to the number of times you can be suspended in general


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Lol the day I make excuses for Orton is the day I start liking Matt Hardy. For the last 6-8 years, WWE has been doing these Wellness Policy tests which means that they have tested employees hundreds of times. You better believe that there are wrestlers who have failed the piss test but have no penalties due to having the proper documentation to back them up. That's the only point that I'm making that you do not seem to be understanding.
> 
> How that equates to me defending him, I have no idea.


I was talking about the other poster I was quoting.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> When he pisses someone off.


Pretty much I think this suspension probably coincides with Randy being an ass backstage. Look at all the stupid stuff he's said over the past 5 months or so in various interviews/on twitter etc...


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao

I can see it now, The Miz will be a fill in for Randy just like he took over his spot for Marine 3. Orton is an idiot. What a role model!

For those of you scared that Ziggler or Miz can't get pushed or feud with Orton now, well, they can still feud with someone else. With both Jericho and Orton out, they need to build up something and quickly. Not saying the WWE will, but it would certainly be the rational thing to do.

Good candidates for pushing since two guys are suspended: Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Ryder. I don't think it will be Cody because he's set to feud with Christian. God knows they don't want to do squat with Ryder right now. I would say Miz or Ziggler, but they can't feud with one another... Hmmm....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kotre said:


> The intern's not qualified to do that on the grounds of knowledge. Same reason that a pharmacy technician can't do the clinical check on a prescription.


Are you telling me no intern is qualified to check legitimacy of prescriptions to see if it's on the "allowed list", and cross check to make sure it was prescribed properly? It's not like they're doing anything other than fact checking, they aren't handling the drugs like a pharmacy tech would.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The WWE isn't going to announce a violation and a suspension without confirming it and giving the wrestler a chance to clear his name. The doctor who provided the prescription for the medication/supplement most likely is making sure that the paperwork is updated and I'm pretty sure that Orton would be keeping track too. This clearly isn't the case.


Yes, they get 72 hours. If Orton gets the call saying "Randy, you failed your piss test" on Sunday, he'd be on the road for those 72 hours for Houseshows, Raw and SD. Randy might indeed have a valid script but he is unable to provide the information because he's in the arse end of nowhere. Or alternatively, Orton gets prescriptions that last him a long time because he's rarely going to be able to collect them. Consiquently, the script he got the drugs on was 2 months old when he sent it in and thus invalid. Do you see the point I'm making here? It is possible to have obtained prescription drugs legally and in accordance with the policy but still get suspended. Shit happens.



Borias said:


> Are you telling me no intern is qualified to check legitimacy of prescriptions to see if it's on the "allowed list", and cross check to make sure it was prescribed properly? It's not like they're doing anything other than fact checking, they aren't handling the drugs like a pharmacy tech would.


Legally, no. They don't have the bullshit detectors required for the task.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Orton suspended... wow.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Shocked. It seemed like orton has gotten his act together the last 4-5 years and then this. Maybe he was pissed for being in shitty storylines


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kotre said:


> Yes, they get 72 hours. If Orton gets the call saying "Randy, you failed your piss test" on Sunday, he'd be on the road for those 72 hours for Houseshows, Raw and SD. Randy might indeed have a valid script but he is unable to provide the information because he's in the arse end of nowhere. Or alternatively, Orton gets prescriptions that last him a long time because he's rarely going to be able to collect them. Consiquently, the script he got the drugs on was 2 months old when he sent it in and thus invalid. Do you see the point I'm making here? It is possible to have obtained prescription drugs legally and in accordance with the policy but still get suspended. Shit happens.


If that was true then they would have made an exception for Orton. Suspending their top star for a technicality like that would be a dumb move.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kotre said:


> Legally, no. They don't have the bullshit detectors required for the task.


What bullshit detector? How would it be more complicated than, "Let's see. Orton faxed me a scrip for drug X." *Checks list, see's it's not allowed without a doctor prescribing it, so he calls the doctor to double check, then stamps "OK" or whatever on it, and passes it along to be filed.*

If you're so worried about your paid talent sneaking drugs that are against your company rules, then you hire someone full time to thoroughly investigate every single item on the list.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol @ trying to make up excuses for Orton. This wellness policy has been going on for YEARS. If you don't know the policy and procedures by now and still find yourself in "oh shit" situations regarding the wellness policy your dumb ass deserves the suspension in the first place. These aren't indy wrestlers getting paid $300 a show. They are making hundreds of thousands of dollars a year and some millions. There is no excuse to not have your ducks in order, everything documented and have your medical paper work in order.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Therapy said:


> lol @ trying to make up excuses for Orton. This wellness policy has been going on for YEARS. If you don't know the policy and procedures by now and still find yourself in "oh shit" situations regarding the wellness policy your dumb ass deserves the suspension in the first place. These aren't indy wrestlers getting paid $300 a show. They are making hundreds of thousands of dollars a year and some millions. There is no excuse to not have your ducks in order, everything documented and have your medical paper work in order.


Exactly. There's no excuse.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh well. I'll just enjoy his time away while I can.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow....well I am surprised. I can see how some aren't surprised due to his past behavior, but I thought he had learned from it. Hopefully the time off will be one last wake up call....I feel weird saying that cause things have been fine with him (that we can see) for the longest time. At least he will get time with his wife and Daughter.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If Orton wasent a WWE wrestler im sure he would focus entirely on a movie career. Honestly believe he would quit wrestling.

But hey, give props for the Wellness Policy. Orton is a TOP GUY especially on a brand that barely has any. So it goes to show that WWE are not afriad to suspend their top talents if they fuck up.


----------



## Deagle (Nov 6, 2011)

I watched his dvd like 2 weeks back where he was saying he had drug problems and that now he had his act together I believe so this came as a shock.

I made a video on it just now actually lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ9a3bPnHWQ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Smackdown can never catch a break. Get ready for even more Cena and Punk then.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you really think WWE would suspend him based on procedural bullshit, if he had a valid script? It's still all internal, they can let him slide and wait a few days. Its not like Major league baseball where anyone would give a shit. Obviously they sensed a problem, anyone who thinks these are truly 'random' need to get their head examined. Ask rey misterio how random it is.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*HISTORY OF WWE WELLNESS PROGRAM VIOLATIONS*

» *Afa Anoa'i, Jr.* - Suspended for 30 days on March 20, 2008
» *Andy Leavine* - Suspended for 30 days in August 2011
» *Balls Mahoney* - Suspended for 30 days in September 2006
» *Booker T* - Suspended for 30 days in 2007
» *Booker T* - Suspended for 60 days on August 30, 2007
» *Carlito* - Contract terminated on May 21, 2010
» *Charlie Haas* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Chavo Guerrero* - Suspended for 30 days in 2006 or 2007
» *Chavo Guerrero* - Suspended for 60 days on August 30, 2007
» *Chris Kay* - Suspended for 30 days in 2007
» *Chris Kay* - Suspended for 60 days in April 2007
» *Chris Masters* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Chris Masters* - Suspended for 60 days on November 2, 2007
» *Darren Young* - Suspended for 30 days on October 5, 2011
» *Derrick Neikirk* - Suspended for 30 days on January 15, 2008
» *DH Smith* - Suspended for 30 days on November 2, 2007
» *Dolph Ziggler*- Suspended for 30 days on October 10, 2008
» *Drew Hankinson* - Suspended for 30 days in October 2006
» *Edge* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Evan Bourne* - Suspended for 30 days on November 1, 2011
» *Evan Bourne* - Suspended for 60 days on January 17, 2012
» *Funaki* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Gregory Helms* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Heath Slater* - Suspended for 30 days on October 17, 2011
» *Jeff Hardy* - Suspended for 30 days in July 2007
» *Jeff Hardy* - Suspended for 60 days on March 11, 2008
» *Jimmy Wang Yang* - Suspended for 30 days on June 9, 2008
» *John Morrison* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Kid Kash* - Suspended for 30 days in July 2006
» *Kurt Angle* - Suspended for 30 days in June or July 2006
» *Mike Chioda* - Suspended for 30 days on August 15, 2011
» *Mr. Kennedy* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Neil Bzibziak* - Suspended for 30 days on January 15, 2008
» *Randy Orton* - Suspended for 30 days in August 2006
» *Randy Orton* - Suspended for 60 days on May 30, 2012
» *Rene Dupree* - Suspended for 30 days in June 2006
» *Rene Dupree* - Suspended for 60 days in February 2007
» *Rey Mysterio* - Suspended for 30 days on August 27, 2009
» *Rey Mysterio* - Suspended for 60 days on April 26, 2012
» *Rob Van Dam* - Suspended for 30 days in July 2006
» *R-Truth* - Suspended for 30 days on November 22, 2011
» *Ryan O'Reilly* - Suspended for 30 days in September 2006
» *Ryan Reeves* - Suspended for 30 days in July 2006
» *Sin Cara* - Suspended for 30 days on July 18, 2011
» *Snitsky* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Test* - Suspended for 30 days in February 2007
» *Umaga* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *Umaga* - Contract terminated on June 8, 2009
» *William Regal* - Suspended for 30 days on August 30, 2007
» *William Regal* - Suspended for 60 days on May 20, 2008


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't like Orton that much, so hopefully someone takes advantage of the push there about to get, and outdoes the guy. Maybe this is that Dolph push everyones been wanting eh? Imagine that, Punk and Bryan in the title picture, Dolph getting his push, Cena out of the title picture, Orton suspended, Jesus. Now all we need is for Lesnar to come out and rip off Santinos Cobra arm, and we are fucking SET.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow when the fuck did this happen. so focused on the game never saw this. damn do i have to go through 40 pages to see how the Orton marks react


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just hoping Cena gets suspended, just to see what WWE would do.

Vince would most likely kill himself lol .

:cena


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

"Oh My God, Taz! Look who it is?"
"Who is that?"
"It looks like - is it? It's Andy Rorton in the Impact Zone!"


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate Orton personally and professionally, so this is pretty much a YES! YES! YES! event for me.

Oh, and I thought HE HAS A WIFE AND CHILD NOW SO HE'S MATURED!!!!!!!11!1 Still the same scumbag he's always been, just shined up with a little more baby oil.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Mysterio, Jericho and now Orton?!? Yeah SD is pretty much doomed since Bryan's main program is with Punk on Raw and Sheamus is all they have atm.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted before but this is actually Orton's *FIFTH* suspension.



> There’s been a lot of information following WWE’s announcement that Randy Orton has been suspended for 60-days following his second violation of the WWE Wellness Policy. Many are questioning the number of strikes Orton actually has, so we were able to dig up the times Orton has been suspended from WWE.
> 
> Randy Orton was first suspended in 2005 for testing positive for steroids but there was no Wellness Policy in place at the time. His push was toned down as punishment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

It's hard to believe one person could be so consistently stupid. Especially as he has been handed opportunity after opportunity. He never really worked to get where he is, Vince liked his look and pushed him to the moon. He was given the keys to the kingdom, title reign after title reign, and this is how he repays them.
The man is not only a fool, he's an ingrate.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:yes

Finally, Boreton is off my tv screen for two months!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

There's more.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Fan of Orton but no excuses on his part, this isn't the first time this has happened. SmackDown has a lack of roster depth as it is, with Orton it is even worse. When Sin Cara and Barrett return things can pick up slightly but he will leave a hole in the main event scene for the time being.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dianabol huh? Black market steroids.. Awesome.. Who is the source of that tidbit?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Just cancelled Smackdown please.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Dianabol huh? Black market steroids.. Awesome.. Who is the source of that tidbit?


Wrestling news world which I would normally dismiss but Shock said there credibility is never in question, THEY just don't like too much of their stuff being posted in here, hence why I don't most of the time.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

really wish vince would fire his ass honestly, give his push to kofi and ziggler. they deserve it....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I won't buy the backstage bullshit with that dirtsheet report but I can tell the intensity is high and WWE will reevaluated their stance with Orton. One minor screwup when he returns and Orton is done. Period.

I'm calling it now,


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Wrestling news world which I would normally dismiss but Shock said there credibility is never in question, THEY just don't like too much of their stuff being posted in here, hence why I don't most of the time.


Gotcha, thanks

They're also claiming two others failed drug tests. I'll just wait till that hits a free site.. I refuse to pay for dirt sheets. e

Edit: nmd. I see Cody and some other un-named guy in your post.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

THANOS said:


> There's more.


If tht article is true, and there is a 3rd person, I bet its Brodus Clay.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THANOS said:


> There is a very emotional story developing around the suspension of Randy Orton. I’m told he has a lot of backstage heat with many people lobbying for the company to fire him. One source directly connected to the situation told me the backstage segment on Monday’s Raw Supershow where Dolph Ziggler was watching Orton on the monitor was WWE ribbing The Viper.
> 
> The feeling from many WWE officials is that if Orton continues to get away with it and he continues to be pushed, he will do it again. There are obvious concerns from the writing team how they will be able to book him, especially in a role as the company’s 1b, given the fact he now has “two Wellness strikes.” Triple H, who has never seen eye-to-eye with Orton, is scheduled to meet with him along with Vince McMahon and other company officials later in the week.
> 
> ...


There's no way that Orton will be fired. However, this does explain why Orton was moved to Smackdown at the peak of his popularity in his face run.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

christianFNcage said:


> If tht article is true, and there is a 3rd person, I bet its Brodus Clay.


That would be ridiculous if true. The guy is the freakin King Hippo and has NOTHING to show for using roids, unless of course its ganja.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> There's no way that Orton will be fired. However, this does explain why Orton was moved to Smackdown at the peak of his popularity in his face run.


I don't know man.. You know damn well as I do Vince does not want, need, or want to be even remotely close to another wrestler dying on his watch again. *If* he has an habitual problem (ie: Stuff that we don't know even about) I don't doubt for a minute Vince firing him. Vince is on a paranoia trip to the umpteenth degree lately about bad press.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What do you mean there is no way? Punk has already surpassed Orton and Sheamus/Bryan are on the fast rise to pass him by as well. If he fucks up one last time, then he's done. Vince won't want to put up with that kind of shit unless you're Cena. Orton in 2012 is replaceable compared to Orton in 2008/9.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Deagle said:


> I watched his dvd like 2 weeks back where he was saying he had drug problems and that now he had his act together I believe so this came as a shock.


I really wanna see his DVD, it looks good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Therapy said:


> I don't know man.. You know damn well as I do Vince does not want, need, or want to be even remotely close to another wrestler dying on his watch again. *If* he has an habitual problem (ie: Stuff that we don't know even about) I don't doubt for a minute Vince firing him. Vince is on a paranoia trip to the umpteenth degree lately about bad press.


That's a good point. There are probably some details that we will never know about. Orton almost died from a drug overdose a few years ago so he's had some close calls with drugs.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, never saw that happening


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I bet TNA will be paying close attention to Randy Orton in the next few months and years, that is if TNA is still around. All I got to say is that WWE will do what ever they can to keep Orton, or tell him to take a year off to get his shit together and then they will re-sign him, this is of course if he makes a third strike in that policy and WWE has no choice but to release him. But since Orton is one of their top names then their situation is tricky, and could turn secretive. Orton is still young so he is still a major asset to WWE.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> There's no way that Orton will be fired.


I thought that too but with the articles I have read, Vince, HHH and other officials are getting to the end of their rope. I agree Randy is talented and brings in a lot of money but him being cocky and feeling he is above punishment isn't making others happy. I really really hope Randy smartens up and doesn't get fired and that the rest of his career is a bright and successful one. But if this continues then yeah I wouldn't be surprised if they do.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

Imagine Orton gets fired. He would do wonders for TNA.

But that aint happening. Imagine though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Being his second, he'll never be pushed as #2 or probably even 3 again ever. He's a complete liability at this point. He's in Jeff Hardy territory.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

This might sound stupid, but does anybody know if the strikes reset to 0 after a certain amount of time?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> This might sound stupid, but does anybody know if the strikes reset to 0 after a certain amount of time?


As far as I know, no. They stay with them and even if they do strike 3 like 10 years later, they could be fired.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

whoops sorry, accidentally double posted


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How hilarious would it be if he got fired.

Then on Smackdown

*Ortons music hits*out comes Punk dressed as Orton*

_Awwwwwww did you expect somebody else?
Wells he's gone!
So like a junky waiting for his or her next fix I suggest you all soak this up while you can. 
Because this will be the last time you ever see a trace of Randy Orton on Smackdown again
And that means.. No more ridiculous neck beards, no more stupid spray tans, and it certainly means, no more excuses._


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess the strikes count towards the current contract. If he ever reaches 3 then they could release him and sign him to a new contract after a certain amount of time. I mean WWE does not have to re-sign anybody they don't want, but they will most likely re-sign him after some time, if he is ever released for a third strike.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

TheKorean said:


> Imagine Orton gets fired. He would do wonders for TNA.
> 
> But that aint happening. Imagine though.


He does wonders in WWE too, he just needs to stop being cocky and needs to take things more seriously. As I mentioned I hope the rest of his career is successful and great but he needs to take the wellness thing seriously and stop thinking he is above everything and everyone. If WWE fired him and he went to TNA then he would just have the same problems he had in WWE at TNA. Then TNA would get angry and frustrated with him like WWE is right now.



Chicago Warrior said:


> I guess the strikes count towards the current contract. If he ever reaches 3 then they could release him and sign him to a new contract after a certain amount of time. I mean WWE does not have to re-sign anybody they don't want, but they will most likely re-sign him after some time, if he is ever released for a third strike.


Where is the logic in that? What will that teach the other superstars? Just because you are famous you can get a refresher on your 3 strikes after we re sign you? If they did that then NO ONE would learn to smarten up. As far as I know they can't do that. If someone uses up their 3 strikes, THAT'S IT


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Being his second, he'll never be pushed as #2 or probably even 3 again ever. He's a complete liability at this point. He's in Jeff Hardy territory.


Yeah, I would say Orton's consistent reign as the 1B to Cena's 1A has been over for a while and this suspension will vindicate that point even further.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

"for his second violation of the company's policy"

Wait a minute. I could swear this is his third suspension. I believe one of them was for a reason never made public, but rumoured to be for shitting in a divas purse or something.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Taz: What's The Python Randal Orton is doing on the impact zone mike?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> He does wonders in WWE too, he just needs to stop being cocky and needs to take things more seriously. As I mentioned I hope the rest of his career is successful and great but he needs to take the wellness thing seriously and stop thinking he is above everything and everyone. If WWE fired him and he went to TNA then he would just have the same problems he had in WWE at TNA. Then TNA would get angry and frustrated with him like WWE is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is the logic in that? What will that teach the other superstars? Just because you are famous you can get a refresher on your 3 strikes after we re sign you? If they did that then NO ONE would learn to smarten up. As far as I know they can't do that. If someone uses up their 3 strikes, THAT'S IT*




Like I said, WWE does not have to re-sign anybody that they don't want, and they could sign anybody they want. If Orton messes up again then WWE might send him to rehab for a while and wait for improvement before they offer him another contract. I am sure Vince does not want to let Orton go that quick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Where is the logic in that? What will that teach the other superstars? Just because you are famous you can get a refresher on your 3 strikes after we re sign you? If they did that then NO ONE would learn to smarten up. As far as I know they can't do that. If someone uses up their 3 strikes, THAT'S IT


You know, I was thinking this while reading CW's post, and wasn't sure on how to put it down, so yeah, I agree.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> He's in Jeff Hardy territory.


I slightly disagree with that, mainly because Randy's last wellness thing was 6 years ago. I think Jeff was worse because he has had more chances when it comes to the wellness thing in a closer amount of time. I think the main problem with Randy is that he thinks he is above the rules of the company and can do what he want or he doesn't care what officials think. One of the biggest problems with officials is that they have always found him to be cocky, and I think they are starting to get tired of it.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> [/B]
> 
> Like I said, WWE does not have to re-sign anybody that they don't want, and they could sign anybody they want. If Orton messes up again then WWE might send him to rehab for a while and wait for improvement before they offer him another contract. I am sure Vince does not want to let Orton go that quick.


Yeah but it would look bad for the company itself to fire him, rehire him and then give him 3 more chances. I agree he is a talented guy, but if WWE ever refreshed his contract and said he has 3 more chances, then the WWE could have a possible mutiny on their hands from all the other superstars who didn't get a refresher, especially the ones who learned from it. They will feel that if others can get a huge refresher because of their status, then why should they listen to the rules...especially if they are in high status themselves


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Vince is in full on herpa derp mode lately but he wouldn't be stupid enough to fire, then rehire someone to make their past go away. Christ, we're talking about a multi million dollar company. Not CZW. Orton is replaceable. Zack Ryder sells more shirts than Orton.. He isn't the end all be all.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> Taz: What's The Python Randal Orton is doing on the impact zone mike?


haha. he just used the PKO ON BOBBY ROODE


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Vince is in full on herpa derp mode lately but he wouldn't be stupid enough to fire, then rehire someone to make their past go away. Christ, we're talking about a multi million dollar company. Not CZW. Orton is replaceable. Zack Ryder sells more shirts than Orton.. He isn't the end all be all.


That's the problem though...we see it but Randy doesn't. I think Randy possibly feels he is irreplaceable and that the WWE can't afford to lose him. But the fact is there is a locker room full of talent that has just as a bright future as Randy did when Randy started back in 2002. But the problem with Randy today is the cockiness and being arrogant still hasn't gone away. I think he is better then how he was years ago, but he still has a lot to learn especially when it comes to the fact that just because he is in a spotlight, it doesn't mean he is the face or the main importance of the company


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Yeah but it would look bad for the company itself to fire him, rehire him and then give him 3 more chances. I agree he is a talented guy, but if WWE ever refreshed his contract and said he has 3 more strikes, then the WWE could have a mutiny on their hands from all the other superstars who didn't get a refresher, especially the ones who learned from it.


That is why it's a tricky situation, the wellness policy strikes leads to contract releases automatically. If the WWE *really* want you back then that is up to them after you have been released. I am not saying WWE will for sure re-hire Orton immediately or at all, but they will probably keep an eye on him and see if he is willing to really change before offering another contract. WWE could re-hire anybody they want back but since WWE is a business than that means that some guys are seen as more important than others and are given a second chance. It's a risk these guys take when failing these wellness policies because there is a chance you won't be re hired after being released.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Taz: What's The Python Randal Orton is doing on the impact zone mike?


lol

_I don't know Tazz, but the Lennon Killer is having A Hard Day's Night!_


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> That is why it's a tricky situation, the wellness policy strikes leads to contract releases automatically. If the WWE *really* want you back then that is up to them after you have been released. I am not saying WWE will for sure re-hire Orton immediately or at all, but they will probably keep an eye on him and see if he is willing to really change before offering another contract. WWE could re-hire anybody they want back but since WWE is a business than that means that some guys are seen as more important than others and are given a second chance. It's a risk these guys take when failing these wellness policies because there is a chance you won't be re hired after being released.


I could be wrong but I don't think it clearly states that if you mess up on strike 3, you will be fired. I think what happens is they give you an ultimatum by telling them they either go to rehab, or they are fired because a company won't keep someone on if they won't go get help no matter how popular they are because it would be a huge risk to other talent and the company itself. If a company knows someone has a drug problem and allows them to keep working and something happens to another talent, the company is liable. So my guess is if Randy reaches his 3rd strike, the company will give him the choice.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

> On August 4, 2007 WWE suspended 11 workers, including Orton, who were using the Signature Pharmacy, an Internet prescription service, to obtain performance enhancing drugs. It was learned that Orton received shipments of Somatropin, Nandrolone and Stanozolol (HGH and anabolic steroids) from the service from September 2004 until the service was formally investigated in February 2007. The information was leaked to Sports Illustrated and ESPN, giving WWE a lot of unwanted publicity.



False report.. He was NOT one of the 11 superstars who were suspended in 2007. However, there was a lot of controversy over it.. Here's the full report



> On August 30, 2007, WWE suspended eleven wrestlers (Booker T, Charlie Haas, Chavo Guerrero, Chris Masters, Edge, Funaki, Gregory Helms, John Morrison, Mr. Kennedy, Umaga and William Regal) based on information provided by the Albany, New York, District Attorney’s Office concerning contracted talent using online pharmaceutical outlet Signature Pharmacy to obtain performance-enhancing drugs and prescription drugs to clients who had not been examined by doctors. Both Sports Illustrated (article) and the Daily News of New York City (article) independently named Orton as a client of the Orlando based pharmacy, which Albany County and Florida law enforcement agencies raided in February 2007. Orton received somatropin, nandrolone, stanozolol between September 2004 and February 2007, which occurred after the “no drugs from online sources” rule was instituted in the Talent Wellness Program. However, he was the lone contracted performer not to be suspended by WWE. Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer reported that WWE took no action against Orton because he had already been suspended in August 2006 (for failing a drug test for a steroid which he not have a prescription for), resulting in double jeopardy. The ruling appeared suspect since Orton continued to receive pharmaceuticals following the suspension. Dr. David L. Black, who administers the program, was asked about the matter on September 25, 2007 during an U.S. Congressional investigation into WWE’s business practices.








> The feeling from many WWE officials is that if Orton continues to get away with it and he continues to be pushed, he will do it again. There are obvious concerns from the writing team how they will be able to book him, especially in a role as the company’s 1b, given the fact he now has “two Wellness strikes.” Triple H, who has never seen eye-to-eye with Orton, is scheduled to meet with him along with Vince McMahon and other company officials later in the week.



Utter Rubbish. 

Seems like these people follow a standard pattern for reporting shit like this. You're almost always guaranteed to find HHH and Vince Mcmahon's name in these. Triple h in his heavy muscle Radio interview clearly stated he no longer involves himself with anything concerning talent/superstars of RAW or Smackdown. He is fully invested in FCW and thats all he cares about. 




> I’m told McMahon is livid and thought Orton had “grown up” and understood the ramifications this could have. It’s believed Orton felt like he was “above” being tested and his cockiness isn’t setting well with management or co-workers,


Once again Speculative BS. 



> I reported on Monday here on Richard’s Backstage Blog that CM Punk had surpassed Orton as second in WWE, behind only John Cena. I’m told with Orton’s latest suspension, that fate has been cemented. Some of the workers were hoping WWE would really take hard stand with Orton, with some wanting a longer suspension than the Wellness Policy would indicate given all his past problems.


:lol:lmao Right.



> Keep in mind, in addition to the aforementioned suspension issues, *Orton has defecated in Divas luggage*, put food coloring in shampoo, trashed a hotel room and recently drew the company bad publicity when they had to pull him from The Marine 3.


Rochelle Loewen, the Diva victim, denied that in a interview but did say orton pulled lot of other stupid stuff. 



@THANOS, Stop posting these so called "Reports" from W-R-S-T-L-I-N-G-N-E-W-S-W-O-R-L-D.com. That site is just garbage. 

EDIT: So its clearly banned here and yet you post shit from that site? WTF man?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone with common sense knows Punk has surpassed Orton. We didn't need a dirtsheet to tell otherwise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And God said "Orton Vs. Jericho will NOT happen!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If anyone thinks that HHH is not involved in anything relating to the talent on the main roster than you must be on the same shit Orton is on. Is he a bit more low key about it now? Sure but to think that he's removed himself from it completely.....:lmao bless your heart. This isn't even a slight on HHH. The guy will one day have that company on his shoulders. Of course he's involved.


Edit: I forgot. Orton is better now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think it clearly states that if you mess up on strike 3, you will be fired. I think what happens is they give you an ultimatum by telling them they either go to rehab, or they are fired because a company won't keep someone on if they won't go get help no matter how popular they are because it would be a huge risk to other talent and the company itself. If a company knows someone has a drug problem and allows them to keep working and something happens to another talent, the company is liable. So my guess is if Randy reaches his 3rd strike, the company will give him the choice.


Not sure about that other stuff, but yeah if Orton is not willing to comply with the policy or accept any help then there is no point to keep him or re hire him, that is just me though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Therapy said:


> How hilarious would it be if he got fired.
> 
> Then on Smackdown
> 
> ...


What would be funny about that is dressing as Randy Orton means slipping on those man panties and kneepads, so that disguise would fail horribly from the star.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Wow...


This. Couldn't said it any better.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Randy even has wife and a kid . i hope Randy gets this lesson from the hard way. Just Ridiculous


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL at anyone who continues to disbelieve that wrestlers use steroids regularly to maintain their physiques after this.. randy orton is by no means huge now but he is still on the juice to stay lean and chiseled while working the tiring WWE road schedule. As for Cody Rhodes, theres a reason he blew up and gained like 15 lbs of muscle in the last year and its called anabolic steroids. 

his might have been "doctor cleared" but they're testosterone injections nonetheless. these are regular sized wrestlers on the juice, so what in the blue hell makes you think the biggest guys arent using too?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

What a moron. WWE is never going to push him hard ever again because of this and with all his injuries and doing drugs he will be fired from WWE before his contract is up.

Fucking idiot. Like Jeff Hardy, WWE gives you everything and you piss it all away. Well atleast this cements Punk as 1B and WWE will continue to push him even more now.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Weeeelp,

Hogan and Flair are gonna be calling Randy reeeaaal soon..


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Taz: What's The Python Randal Orton is doing on the impact zone mike?


:lmao:lol


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Stupid stupid STUPID!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

So finally people who say the wellness program is fake can shut the fuck up?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Vyed said:


> @THANOS, Stop posting these so called "Reports" from W-R-S-T-L-I-N-G-N-E-W-S-W-O-R-L-D.com. That site is just garbage.
> 
> EDIT: So its clearly banned here and yet you post shit from that site? WTF man?


Nope it's proven to be a legit site. Ask Shock or any mods, the only reason it's banned is because THE SITE THEMSELVES, doesn't want their articles posted on here. That's it..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see what he got popped for. He isn't on roids as his body hasn't changed at all lately, he's still very lean. And given his past with drugs and what it's done to him and his family, I'd be shocked to learn he was doing shit again.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess Ryback is going to have one hell of a push...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> I guess Ryback is going to have one hell of a push...


Yes, I can't wait for uncharismatic muscle head #3,452 to get pushed to the moon and dumped back Superstars in two months.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of you folk in here are really showing your lack of maturity and knowledge when it comes to this kind of issue. "stupid stupid stupid", "dumb ass kid", clearly many of you have no idea how drug issues can materialise and are arrogant enough to think you can simply cast judgement on something you've never even taken the time to understand.

Personally - I've never really agreed with WWE's policy with things like Marijuana. You have to get one thing clear - wrestling is not a competitive sport, or a "combat sport" as many seem to like to call it. It's theatre, a show, performance enhancers in the same vain as they would be in UFC for instance isn't an issue. Provided the "performers" turn up healthy, fit and sober, then what they do in their recreational time really shouldn't be an issue for WWE. They seem to go after these kinds of issues in the name of boosting their PC and positive image to the general public they try so hard to be accepted by. But in reality; nobody outside the wrestling world could give a crap - and they just end up shooting themselves in the foot by losing some of their top guys for something that has no baring on their performance.

On the other hand; as has been said in here - it could be painkillers. If that's the case I would have more sympathy for Orton. A painkiller addiction isn't something you choose to do, it sneaks up on you, often with initial innocent intentions, and before you know it you're stuck inside an evil hell hole and feel like you have no control, you can't get out of it; you just need more pills, you're dependent on them. You only feel like yourself when you have that "buzz" the pills give you. Lambasting Orton for such a thing if that's the case shouldn't be the first thing on anyone's mind - he should be helped, and you'd think that real fans would support the guy instead of casting their high and mighty judgement. I'd love to see how some of the people calling him find themselves in this kind of situation, then maybe they'd realise just how it feels and just how it can come about without you ever intending it to.

Still - with all that said, it could be neither of these things. I just think WWE are way too trigger happy these days with suspensions in some bonkers attempt to try and show they're all goody goody to the masses, when inevitably they get ignored by the very people they're trying to impress and end up hurting their shows and storylines.



p.s. YAY first post. Sorry for the uber serious first post :lol, I normally just stalk this site to read opinions, but reading things in here struck a personal nerve with how immature some people have being coming off, and I decided to finally come out of the shadows. I'll be more fun in the future


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The worst thing that could have happened considering the strength of the roster for those that appear week by week:

Faces
- John Cena
- CM Punk
- Sheamus
- Brodus Clay
- Christian
- Santino Marella
- Kofi Kingston
- R-Truth
- Ryback

Heels
- Big Show
- Daniel Bryan
- Alberto Del Rio
- Kane
- Dolph Ziggler
- Jack Swagger
- Cody Rhodes
- Tensai
- The Miz

That has to be the worst talent slate in many, many years.

They need a reboot, a genuine reboot with new fresh talent from FCW. Enough with the Laurinitis crap with Cena which puts over no one new.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

...and once again the saturated workload bites WWE in the ass. They should take a really hard look at their work schedules. orton has been hurt for qutie a while, and havent recovered. He has been working both shows, ffs. I'm not going to lie. I wont miss the dronning one, but this was predictable. That wrestler's union should happen ASAP.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally, someone came to white knight Orton.. The suspension thread is now complete.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

You never know, he might have just started using a dodgy supplement with traces of a banned substance. From watching his dvd it seemed like he had matured a great deal and turned over a new leaf.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Lucky they didn't book him in that program with Lesnar.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Surely WWE is gonna have someone "injure" Orton before sending him off for his wellness violation, right? At least have Ziggler (Or Miz after Raw, but he's off to shoot Marine 3 soon so maybe not) put Orton out of action for the heat it would draw.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I get the feeling this is going to result in a JBL-esque push from absolutely nothing. The roster is about as thin as it ever has been in terms of credible champions (let alone credible face champions). They have just turned Big Show, Cena is busy with him, Punk is allready WWE champion, Christian has only just come back and is busy with the IC title, Rey's still injured, Sheamus has the world title. Only saving grace is that they allready have the titles on faces so maybe they can deal with the loss of Orton somewhat better.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WWEs fault for treating their employees like slaves and making them work year round nonstop with nagging injuries. Someone in Ortons position that has enough money to retire is just going to say fuck this shit and take whatever to get him through the day without pain.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Very poor decision by Randy Orton when considering he was supposedly a 'new man' ever since the birth of his kid. This is very dissapointing on Orton's part as he should know better by this time in his life. It's not the end of the world for WWE because even though they will take a hit in match quality they can still make up for it by pushing there young talent like Damien Sandow or Cody Rhodes to fully replace him. This could be a blessing in disguise for Orton as well because his character was completely fucked despite having a semi twist the last three or four weeks. He was still boring as shit and really needs a dramatic change when he returns.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> *I get the feeling this is going to result in a JBL-esque push from absolutely nothing.* The roster is about as thin as it ever has been in terms of credible champions (let alone credible face champions). They have just turned Big Show, Cena is busy with him, Punk is allready WWE champion, Christian has only just come back and is busy with the IC title, Rey's still injured, Sheamus has the world title. Only saving grace is that they allready have the titles on faces so maybe they can deal with the loss of Orton somewhat better.


That could end up being one of the greatest decisions the company ever made if you get a guy with great talent like JBL. I don't think that's really there with those roster but it could still open up door and become a really positive light with a guy like Cody Rhodes.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dear lord, things arent going well for the WWE at the moment. I didnt expect this one bit. Pretty massive blow for Smackdown, he's pretty much their biggest star. Who knows what they'll do now, they're going to have to push a new face to the main event I think. They cant just have Cena and Punk come over and appear on every Smackdown beause while it would get some big names on there, it wouldnt do anything for the dire face main event roster competeing for the World Title.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope this means someone will have the chance to step up. Ziggler, Rhodes, Christian or even Zack Ryder.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Jericho and Orton suspended in the same week!?!? WTF!


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, this sucks. I'm going to get high now to deal with the terrible news. 

Chin up, Orton fans!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

time to push SANTINO.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess he heard voices in his head to puff one.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No, it was Dianabol. You don't get suspended for pot. You get a 5 grand fine and pushed down the card a bit, for a little bit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy should know better


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahh shit Randy, what have you done? I was talking last night about how he's been left in the lurch since Jericho got suspended mid-feud but now he's gone and out-done him it would seem with a 60 day suspension.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

It is time to push the new talent. Creative get to work you lazy mofos.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

haha, hopefully this means he just stays upper mid-card because they cant trust him from now on

dont these people realise what they are doing


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> No, it was Dianabol. You don't get suspended for pot. You get a 5 grand fine and pushed down the card a bit, for a little bit.


Evan Bourne says hello.

Let's say he did go to TNA, wouldn't he still be able to use the name Randy Orton, since it's his actual name? Like Kurt Angle?


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone laced his protein shake. Who was it!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

He needed the break anyways


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

And again he proves why he never deserved the longest prolonged push of any superstar ever despite not getting over. Well done.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

And the roster continues to get thinner.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm just waiting to see how the Orton marks will try to claim CM Punk isn't the #2 guy now.

As Smackdown's face situation they probably just use Christian for a couple of month against potential future main eventers like Cody and Dolph.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He needed the break anyway and others will be pushed. Thats what you want, so whats the freaking matter?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> It is time to push the new talent. Creative get to work you lazy mofos.


Or go full herpa derp and fully complete the transformation of Sheamus into Cena 2.0.










^ Look at me make Sheamus look more exciting in Photoshop than WWE can in years of "development"


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaaaand Randy continues to be a moron. Shocking. This is like sending a kid to his room where all the toys are. He doesn't even care at this point. I'm sure he'll enjoy his two month vacation.

lol though, "but he has a WIFE now! But he has a CHILD now! But he has a DVD that says everything's great and he's such a mature MAN now! This isn't fair on poor Randy!!!!" Ortonites, please take note.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

No Jericho and no Orton? Expect a lot of this on EVERY SINGLE RAW AND SMACKDOWN for the forseeable future:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

SECOND violation? Bullshit.


----------



## Juice Hardway (Jun 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! Whole summer without bo...re.....ton...


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

They won't bother pushing anyone. They will just start raw and smackdown every week with a 30 minute promo from big nose triple h until orton is back.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Any info on what got him suspended or is no info out there yet?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> They won't bother pushing anyone. They will just start raw and smackdown every week with a 30 minute promo from big nose triple h until orton is back.


Raw will be a 30 minute promo by Triple H. Smackdown will include a 30 minute Raw Rebound of said promo. #entertainment


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Pfft, formu pls

Expect matches from "The Vault"; I just remembered that they used to do that (back in September even).


----------



## Waddy Woody (Mar 19, 2012)

HUGE fpalm This is very upsetting news. Grrr. 

Alot of you have mentioned about a third strike, is there something which states if a superstar fails wellness policy 3 times they get pushed out the door or something? 

Too my knowledge its his 2nd suspension for this. Still wondering what the hype about a third suspension is though, if someone could inform me that would be dandy


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Such a shame, especially seeing as though he was likely to be pushed due to the hype surrounding his return.. and he's gone again.

Drug abuse? What's the reason? There must be some gossip floating about?

Along with Jericho being suspended too.. This situation SUCKS.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Waddy Woody said:


> HUGE fpalm This is very upsetting news. Grrr.
> 
> Alot of you have mentioned about a third strike, is there something which states if a superstar fails wellness policy 3 times they get pushed out the door or something?
> 
> Too my knowledge its his 2nd suspension for this. Still wondering what the hype about a third suspension is though, if someone could inform me that would be dandy


Three strikes, you're out.

He probably wanted a vacation with his family.


----------



## Guess Who (May 31, 2012)

He Must Be Suspended Forever, Dammit !


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The reason is marijuana use again along with the illegal steroid Dianabol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Therapy said:


> Finally, someone came to white knight Orton.. The suspension thread is now complete.


They were already here.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Somewhere, Kofi Kingston is smiling his ass off.. Karma is a bitch.. STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> The reason is marijuana use again along with the illegal steroid Dianabol.


Dianabol would have been the grounds for suspension. Marijuana use is a fine I believe. Not a fan of drug use but I think Dianabol is a black market drug obtained in Mexico. That's where Smackdown toured so I think it's likely Orton was simply taking a quick pain killer for likely his shoulder or back in which case he screwed up and should've taken better consideration. It's also proof that WWE really do need to give these guys time off because it's taking its toll so I can't really judge Orton for that. The length of time between his suspensions suggest this is a one time thing and he screwed up by gambling on a local pain pill if that's the case of course. I could be wrong. 

The use of marijuana pisses me off though (if it's true). Even in recreational use , he's in a profession which is very dangerous. Marijuana use isn't going to instill the greatest trust is it? Remember Jeff Hardy at Victory Road? Orton's smoothness in the ring tells me he's responsible with his use but that profession and the fact he's a father, why take the risk? It's irresponsible.


----------



## Uradik (Sep 19, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> could be wrong.
> 
> The use of marijuana pisses me off though (if it's true). Even in recreational use , he's in a profession which is very dangerous. Marijuana use isn't going to instill the greatest trust is it? Remember Jeff Hardy at Victory Road? Orton's smoothness in the ring tells me he's responsible with his use but that profession and the fact he's a father, why take the risk? It's irresponsible.


As long as Orton isn't smoking weed the day of a show it would have no affect on his performance. Try telling that to Old man Vince though... And i don't see what him being a father has to do with it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Calling it now.

Orton & Batista will both be in TNA within 12 months.

"Modern Day Outsiders". :troll


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Uradik said:


> As long as Orton isn't smoking weed the day of a show it would have no affect on his performance. Try telling that to Old man Vince though... And i don't see what him being a father has to do with it.


Who said they didn't catch him smoking weed on the day of a show? This isn't TNA, they would never let him wrestle high. They would remove him from the card and investigate, then suspend.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh no, not again!

So this is the second time he's been suspended for violating the wellness policy. One more time and he's gone!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know its been said a bunch before but

rton Stupid, Stupid, Stupid

If this doesn't result in some of their lower card guys getting pushed then n othing ever will.


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

Im curious as to whether he was taking steroids or on the bong like Bourne


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Heard he regretted signing for 10 years.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a bad feeling this will only result in more Cena. :cena

At least WWE doesn't have to find a replacement for Chris Jericho now.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Uradik said:


> As long as Orton isn't smoking weed the day of a show it would have no affect on his performance. Try telling that to Old man Vince though... *And i don't see what him being a father has to do with it*.


Time to grow up at that point.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

:cuss: Why couldn't it happen to Cena instead!? :cuss:

C'mon Cena, everyone knows you're perfect and ALWAYS win and ALWAYS do the right thing, but can you fail at least once!? (sarcasm)


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Orton apparently had traces of steroids and weed in his test so it's not like he made one little mistake and got caught. Obviously he hasn't grown up as much as Vince wanted.

Hopefully they job the shit out of Randy when he gets back. Put guys like Ziggler and Danielson clean on multiple occasions so something positive comes out of him being an idiot. Jumping right back into a title feud would be unacceptable.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Uradik said:


> As long as Orton isn't smoking weed the day of a show it would have no affect on his performance. Try telling that to Old man Vince though... And i don't see what him being a father has to do with it.


Him being a father is either relevant or irrelevant depending on your views on weed. Personally I'm not a fan. It has medicinal qualities no doubt but I'm more worried about the chemical properties it can contain as it's illegally supplied in most areas. I may have mentioned this on here or another site but it's not really the weed that does it it's more trust tbh. In a profession like wrestling I'd be a bit worried about working with someone I know could be in no condition to wrestle due to side-effects. Trust is paramount.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

If the report is true that he's on dbol then he's had 100% had prescription problems and must be on a shitload of stuff, you don't get the dry cut look with dbol alone, he has no water whatsoever whereas dbol is the most known drug for building water muscles, I'd like to know his cycle lol. But it's understandable, you don't get down to 7-8% bodyfat while beeing huge like him when you're barely sleeping, travelling all the time, training for maintanance (can't wrestle sore) and skipping meals left and right.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> Orton apparently had traces of steroids and weed in his test so it's not like he made one little mistake and got caught. Obviously he hasn't grown up as much as Vince wanted.
> 
> Hopefully they job the shit out of Randy when he gets back. Put guys like Ziggler and Danielson clean on multiple occasions so something positive comes out of him being an idiot. Jumping right back into a title feud would be unacceptable.


Co-sign x1000. Fuck that penny colored ******


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

21 pages later and noone has really given me sourced proof of a reason to even care about this news. Wait, I am wrong. But we only have potential to care about. MAYBE some new guys will get pushed.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

no orton and no ziggler push sad times


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bright spot: Maybe once Orton's suspension is done, he can come back as a heel, and stop with this Viper shit. I do miss Heel Orton.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Any follower of wrestling over the years know a lot of superstars have got their main break due to unforseen circumstances, be it by suspensions of the wellness program, injuries or simple politics in the early days.

When the door closes for one wrestler it opens for another and many have seized upon the chance, some through hard graft others by luck or just being in the right place at the right time or cutting a promo that struck a chord.

We all know the Miz is suppose to be a whiner and moaner, but in real life he must have pissed someone off big time due to his jobbing lately, even losing a clean pin to christian who himself was treated similar on many occassions.

This is the opportunity for the miz to get his career back on track, possibly ziggler or rhodes also, and with jericho ironically "banned" at the same time his band are playing gigs its a chance the others need to step up to the plate


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"But he has a wife and child!!"


.....because husbands and fathers do not do drugs. Where the fuck do some of you people come from? :lmao
Remember when I said only a few days ago that being a father and husband does not necessarily mean that he's "better now" but that he's just sneakier with how he goes about his shit? Yeah.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It's quite shocking to see Orton get suspended again. I don't see an emergency push though. Sheamus has technically been the top face on Smackdown since January, so he will most likely feud with the next heel in line after ADR. Christian and Sin Cara might fill a little of the void left on the face side and one of them will most likely be Sheamus's partner during the filler main event tag matches, but neither will be an extreme push.

I still hope a new face is pushed up higher during these next two months though.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Gutted after reading this, its really put a downer on my whole day. He was just getting this forum behind him again.
Fuck sake.

I would love to know more details, as to what he has done, and how it has happened.

I will also be going away for 2 months, can't be bothered with the WWE without Orton.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Could we possbly hear those famous words in the near future

Taz: Whats Randy Orton doing in the impact zone 

I can imagine Dixie Carter has her phone and the contract on stand by 

Can you just imagine how big TNA would get with Randy Orton


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Can you just imagine how big TNA would get with Randy Orton


Yeah, that 1.1 will look fucking great!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Could we possbly hear those famous words in the near future
> 
> Taz: Whats Randy Orton doing in the impact zone
> 
> ...


I doubt Orton would do much of anything for TNA. If names like Hogan, Jeff Hardy, and Kurt Angle didn't jump ratings/viewership, Orton won't scratch it much either.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Could we possbly hear those famous words in the near future
> 
> Taz: Whats Randy Orton doing in the impact zone
> 
> ...


They wouldn't they have several guys in that company that are bigger draws than Orton {Hogan, Hardy etc) and they are still drawing horrendous ratings.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was actually checking out No Way Out tickets to see Orton/Jericho. I guess there is nothing worth watching on the show now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton coming to TNA is next to impossible, he's a 9 time world champion, WWE isn't stupid enough to release one of their few legit made stars because of one wellness screwup but for discussions sake let's think of that fantasy scenario: 

Unlike guys like Hardy, who was barely just starting out to sniff the ME one year before he left and could never beat John Cena or the likes and look credible, Orton has been in the ME for years, gone toe to toe against pretty much anyone there is and looked equal. The other WWE guys TNA has are either former WWE midcarders/upper midcarders/main event jobbers at best or washed up, Orton is in his early 30s. Even if he wouldn't bring in ratings (he would still draw well probably at first out of curiosity by the fans), he would help legitimise TNAs world title scene. For the better part of the last 5 years, he was the only guy from the new breed apart from Batista who you could buy beating Cena, so he's still their nr.2 guy overall, although recent booking indicates that Sheamus and Punk are going to overtake his position as they are getting booked to a similar level as Orton was for the previous years right now.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. Smackdown really didn't need that big of a blow. Guess that means we'll just see others have to step up. Could end up being a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting news, but very well done by WWE for maintaining their wellness policy. It shows that even the bigger stars such as Orton aren't exempt from it, and rightfully so.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "But he has a wife and child!!"
> 
> 
> .....because husbands and fathers do not do drugs. Where the fuck do some of you people come from? :lmao
> Remember when I said only a few days ago that being a father and husband does not necessarily mean that he's "better now" but that he's just sneakier with how he goes about his shit? Yeah.


:lmao I know right? Sometimes I forget how naive this community is. WWE's desperation to get him over as a wonderful family man would be infuriating if it wasn't so damn funny.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao I know right? Sometimes I forget how naive this community is. WWE's desperation to get him over as a wonderful family man would be infuriating if it wasn't so damn funny.


*So this drug violation suddenly makes him not a family man?
He quite clearly is a family guy. You can tell he loves his wife and kid. Watch his DVD the love for his wife is in his eyes, when he speaks about her. Its as geniune as they come.

Yes, if has done drugs knowing full well what could happen with he WWE he is foolish. But don't doubt his love for his family.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "But he has a wife and child!!"
> 
> 
> .....because husbands and fathers do not do drugs. Where the fuck do some of you people come from? :lmao
> Remember when I said only a few days ago that being a father and husband does not necessarily mean that he's "better now" but that he's just sneakier with how he goes about his shit? Yeah.


(Y)

I remembered that post the moment I heard he was suspended.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess being a husband and a father hasent matured him to stay clean. Randy will always be addicted and I can bet he will get the third stike and be fired in the near future


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I guess being a husband and a father hasent matured him to stay clean. Randy will always be addicted and I can bet he will get the third stike and be fired in the near future


Like mentioned before WWE will probably ignore that third strike.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure is a lot of vilifying going on in the thread. What's wrong with smoking marijuana, exactly? Assuming that's what it was.

I don't even like Orton and I don't buy into the "HE'S A CHANGED MAN" shit they (WWE and pathetic Orton marks) try to push, but I really don't think less of him for smoking pot. :lmao


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Like mentioned before WWE will probably ignore that third strike.


*Only 2 strikes were for the wellness policy, the other was something to do with unprofessional behaviour.*


----------



## Uradik (Sep 19, 2010)

The Rebel said:


> *Gutted after reading this, its really put a downer on my whole day. He was just getting this forum behind him again.
> Fuck sake.
> 
> I would love to know more details, as to what he has done, and how it has happened.
> ...



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Sure is a lot of vilifying going on in the thread. *What's wrong with smoking marijuana, exactly?* Assuming that's what it was.
> 
> I don't even like Orton and I don't buy into the "HE'S A CHANGED MAN" shit they (WWE and pathetic Orton marks) try to push, but I really don't think less of him for smoking pot. :lmao


nothing but when you are not allowed to you are not allowed too


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Rebel said:


> *So this drug violation suddenly makes him not a family man?
> He quite clearly is a family guy. You can tell he loves his wife and kid. Watch his DVD the love for his wife is in his eyes, when he speaks about her. Its as geniune as they come.
> 
> Yes, if has done drugs knowing full well what could happen with he WWE he is foolish. But don't doubt his love for his family.*


Watch the DVD. :lmao :lmao :lmao Yep, I'm convinced. I don't doubt he loves his daughter, I just find it funny that we're trying to make believe getting married and reproducing means his life is suddenly turned around and he's _not_ a massive dickhead anymore. He's so much _better now_ though, so it's okay. ALL IS FORGIVEN


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Sin Cara back? Cena on Smackdown?

Thanks for the spoilers.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What the fuck is with the butthurt over WWE trying to project a positive image about one of their top stars with a shady past? It's business lol. Chill.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

what a clown


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait a minute...... Does that Kelly Kelly mark really believe that the WWE would ever even consider firing Orton? They aren't that dumb, but he/she certainly is.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Watch the DVD. :lmao :lmao :lmao Yep, I'm convinced. I don't doubt he loves his daughter, I just find it funny that we're trying to make believe getting married and reproducing means his life is suddenly turned around and he's _not_ a massive dickhead anymore. He's so much _better now_ though, so it's okay. ALL IS FORGIVEN


*
The birth of his daughter did drastically change his attitude to life. He said himself, before he only had to look after and care for himself, his actions only effected one person.... Randy Orton.
Now they have an effect on his family.
He will always have that edgey side to him, there is no doubt about it.
What he has done it wrong, even though we don't know the finer details. So don't make any snap judgements or leap at the chance of bashing him. As per usual.

You cannot question the fact that having his daughter did change him for the better. He said it himself, and if that isnt good enough for you, it has been said by the people who doubted him the most in his peers.*


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

One thing is for sure, he should never again be referred to, or refer to himself as a locker-room leader, after this. Locker-room leaders are supposed to set the example.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

MFW I came to the forum, saw this thread again, and remembered that fuckhead caught a 60-day suspension for being a tool:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> One thing is for sure, he should never again be referred to, or refer to himself as a locker-room leader, after this. Locker-room leaders are supposed to set the example.


So guys like HBK, HHH and Flair never did any mistakes backstage? Everybody makes mistakes bro even leaders.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So maybe in his off time he can get his "Be Sober..." tattoo removed.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Uggla said:


> So maybe in his off time he can get his "Be Sober..." tattoo removed.


*It says be of sober spirit.*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The Rebel said:


> *It says be of sober spirit.*


It says: "Be sober, be vigilant;
because your adversary
the devil, as a roaring lion
walketh about seeking
whom he may devour"


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

well at least his wife and daughter will be happy.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So guys like HBK, HHH and Flair never did any mistakes backstage? *Everybody makes mistakes bro even leaders.*


These aren't petty small mistakes we talking here, these are 3 failed wellness policies and he's lucky that 1st one doesn't count against the 3 strikes rule.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Two failed wellness policies, three suspensions (one unrelated)


Uggla said:


> It says: "Be sober, be vigilant;
> because your adversary
> the devil, as a roaring lion
> walketh about seeking
> whom he may devour"


How incredibly funny. He has that tattooed on his person? I guess if it's behind the elbow it'd be a bit hard to twist your arm around and read...


----------



## YES YES YES YES (Apr 6, 2012)

Watch the ratings steadily increase over the next two months. tunga3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So I see no one else except that one `credible dirtsheet' lmao) are reporting what Orton got busted for which means that dirtsheet was making up that steroid claim. Shocking I know, a dirtsheet has no clue.

I doubt we will ever know what he got busted for unless it's 100% fact since that's a big stamp to put on someones career. Wasn't it not long ago all the dirtsheets reported the same story off some crappy blog alleging something pretty damning about a wrestler and they all raced to delete it once they found out it was fake and fear of retribution from WWE? Actually, I think that was about Orton too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Any info on what got him suspended or is no info out there yet?


Heard some rumors saying that it's his backstage attitude along with him smoking weed regularly. Apparently, Vince and Big Johnny can't cope with him now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus H Christ. How many times does it has to be said? You do not get suspended for marijuana, only fined. Orton, Kendrick, RVD, etc, would only pay fines for a positive marijuana test. 

Spice or K2, however results in a suspension. See Truth, Bourne, Slater and Black Cena. 

What was Orton on that got him suspended? Anything _but_ marijuana.



CamillePunk said:


> Sure is a lot of vilifying going on in the thread. What's wrong with smoking marijuana, exactly? Assuming that's what it was.
> 
> I don't even like Orton and I don't buy into the "HE'S A CHANGED MAN" shit they (WWE and pathetic Orton marks) try to push, but I really don't think less of him for smoking pot. :lmao


I would be a hypocrite if I looked down on anyone who does drugs. Especially when you can be a sober douchebag. Some of the greatest people that I know are new age, pot smoking (amongst other things) hippies. I just always chuckle and shake my head at how they create this whole "he's better now" campaign when understandably so, he wasn't.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jesus H Christ. How many times does it has to be said? You do not get suspended for marijuana, only fined. Orton, Kendrick, RVD, etc, would only pay fines for a positive marijuana test.
> 
> Spice or K2, however results in a suspension. See Truth, Bourne, Slater and Black Cena.
> 
> What was Orton on that got him suspended? Anything _but_ marijuana.


k2 in holland is a certain species of cannabis like purple haze for example. surprpisingly it is the name of synthetic cannabis in the US.

anyway on topic. pretty much sucks for Randall or maybe not since he probably needs some time off, the guy has been wrestling like a machine (no pun) when he was drafted to SD last year


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

WWE dont give a damm about people smoking weed, they only fine them for PR reasons. 

Its only weed.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> *but I really don't think less of him for smoking pot.* :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys do not do K2 trust me I tried that shit and I ended up throwing up everywhere I felt like shit after that never do K2 trust me


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thought this was just a bump from his last suspension, i.e. too good to be true.

No more Boreton for 2 months? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Seeing as how he's a strike away from being fired, I wonder if this will end the Orton megapush permanently.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

YES YES YES YES said:


> Watch the ratings steadily increase over the next two months. tunga3


THIS ^^^


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

YES YES YES YES said:


> Watch the ratings steadily increase over the next two months. tunga3


YES YES YES


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

While it will be great to not hear "The Viper, The Apex Predator" pushed down our throats for 2 months, it really is a loss to Smackdown. Without him, what is there? ADR vs. Sheamus? Big Show vs. Sheamus? Yuck. I mean really, there is a lot lacking on Smackdown and Ortons suspension doesn't help.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The XL said:


> Seeing as how he's a strike away from being fired, I wonder if this will end the Orton megapush permanently.


They're not gonna fire Randy Orton. He can get 10 damn strikes, it doesn't matter. They've built him up too much and invested too much in him. This isn't the NFL, where the league is greater than the sum of its parts; WWE needs a guy like Orton, especially at a time like now when the roster is as lacking in legitimate star power as it has in almost 20 years. Their policy only goes as far as they make it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

We gonna get Cena'd twice a week


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The XL said:


> Seeing as how he's a strike away from being fired, I wonder if this will end the Orton megapush permanently.


Mega push? He has not been doing shit for like 8 months now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Mega push? He has not been doing shit for like 8 months now.


Seriously. People seem to say anything to put down the wrestlers they don't like, but will go to the ends of the world to defend their favorites.

Orton's push ended mid-2011 and has never been the same since.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Mega push? He has not been doing shit for like 8 months now.




Megapush = losing to Kane cleanly at WM in a non-title match.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton is just turning into Jeff Hardy/RVD with smoking pot and doing other drugs what kind of example is that setting to other talent and also his wife and daughter


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I just hope that Randy learne his lesson good this time for his own sake and his family.*


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

bahahahahaha i love the wwe


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy: Well now that Jericho's suspended what you got for me?
Writer: Uhm Miz and Ziggler
Randy: LOL Fuck that shit I'm suspended too remember 










On a serious note though STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!111!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton probably thought fuck this Jericho gets suspended over a flag and I have to deal with Dolph Ziggler and Miz im getting myself suspended


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

I really am interested to see what the ramifications will be. I dont see them turning a 9 time world champion into a mid-carder/jobber i just cant see that happening. My guess is alot more jobbing than usual.


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

does anyone know when the suspension starts or has it already started?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't wait for Randy to start jobbing to Heath Slater and Jinder Mahal when he gets back! :jay2 :bryan2 unk2


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Like he won't immediately start a super heel push when he comes back


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

dietjuice said:


> Randy: Well now that Jericho's suspended what you got for me?
> Writer: Uhm Miz and Ziggler
> Randy: LOL Fuck that shit I'm suspended too remember


:lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

lol at people thinking he is going to be jobbing, being pushed down the card, or relegated to Superstars. This is one of the top three stars in the company, not a Heath Slater or Alex Riley. This guy could get 10 strikes and they still wouldn't fire him.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Most people see this as a loss. I see this as a possibility. Every time, when somebody goes out, someone new gets his spot.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> lol at people thinking he is going to be jobbing, being pushed down the card, or relegated to Superstars. This is one of the top three stars in the company, not a Heath Slater or Alex Riley. *This guy could get 10 strikes and they still wouldn't fire him.*


It would be fraud if they didn't


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what WWE's policy is on rehiring people? Is it possible that if Orton got a third strike, they fired him but had an agreement that he wouldn't sign anywhere else for a week or so and then hire him right back? I could definitely see that happening.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CM Punk's Twitter said:


> My last three Wrestlemania opponents are currently suspended. I'm a curse!


Hopefully he feuds with Orton again or Sheamus at the next WM. :yes



Rockstar said:


> Does anyone know what WWE's policy is on rehiring people? Is it possible that if Orton got a third strike, they fired him but had an agreement that he wouldn't sign anywhere else for a week or so and then hire him right back? I could definitely see that happening.


Don't know if it's true but people have been saying that you can't come back until a year later and you have to immediately be able to pass a drug test.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton should be jobbed out when he returns he shouldnt be pushed to the moon like nothings happened. Let Brodus/Ryback/Big Show squash him


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

As much as I despise him, this is why I respect John Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> As much as I despise him, this is why I respect John Cena.


You respect Cena for not failing wellness tests? Does that mean that you hold the same respect for most of the roster?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Passing wellness tests and not doing drugs are two totally different animals though. If WWE ignored prescripitions pretty much everybody on the roster except Punk would get suspended.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk

My last three Wrestlemania opponents are currently suspended. I'm a curse!



lol


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Wow I really thought it should been his third but it seems Orton gets away once again. 

So we still don't know what he took. Was it weed or maybe some other pills. Let's just hope it's not fake weed. 

Also I believe this is good message sent to all the nay sayers of well working wellness policy. 

Still Mason Ryan is a mystery here. *


----------



## jcags (Jun 1, 2012)

At least he won't be burying anyone for a couple of months.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow. I drop off the planet for a couple of days, check out a random Raw thread or two and see someone casually refer to "Orton's suspension" and am like _What the fuck?_, then come here. _Way_ too many comments to read.

The timing for Ziggler is shitty, of course, but as was pointed out by *Starbuck* near this thread's beginning, Ziggler was only in that spot--potentially--because of _Jericho's_ suspension, so this is all kind of farcical.

I think some positives can be created out of this mess:

*Establishing Sin Cara as the #2 babyface on Smackdown behind Sheamus*

*Turning Daniel Bryan babyface at No Way Out* (seriously, Orton going out is like the last thread of string being torn in favor of Bryan staying heel...)

*More space in general on Smackdown*... Sure, Orton wasn't doing anything of note these past eight months or so, but he recently _was_ in the main event level feuding with the World Champion and the challengers to that world champion's prize. 

*Time for a call-up or two*... Orton's sort of become more of a "worker's wrestler" than a guy who dominates Smackdown lately. He can put on good, long matches that fill up a lot of time for you at TV shows and house shows. Time to call somebody up who can do likewise. I'd start putting together the plans and story boards for Seth Rollins vignettes to prepare for his call-up later this summer (maybe early July or so?). _Or,_ just elevate Tyson Kidd to unofficial midcard gatekeeper who can serve a highly valuable function. 

Probably the biggest immediate net beneficiaries are Sin Cara, as he sort of enters just as Orton exits (did Sin Cara deal him the good stuff backstage, perhaps?), and that provides him with much more room to grow his star status on Smackdown this summer... and, the man Orton feuded with all summer long last year, Christian. Christian can also be a strong midcard workhorse for the blue brand as Intercontinental Champion, first finishing his feud with Cody Rhodes off and then hopefully preparing to drop the Intercontinental Championship to Damien Sandow at Summerslam.

But, wow, another _massive_ hit to the roster. It's going to be fun to see how they (mis)handle this.

EDIT: Another thing to consider is that if they let him stay away until after Summerslam (very possible, since he couldn't come back until about the 1st of August and therefore whatever he'd be doing at Summerslam would be bumrushed), they could create a storyline in which it is therefore plausible to turn Orton heel. This is actually their best possible chance to make it happen. Weave together an intricate storyline that makes Sheamus more sympathetic and beloved than he's ever been before, he comes out of Summerslam with the fans adoring him at a new, higher level and then blam, suddenly Orton returns and viciously, heelishly dissects him to conclude a Smackdown. With the right setting, circumstances, storyline and everything, it could work like gangbusters. 

***

Likeliest scenario is Vince makes Orton pay some dues back for his suspension, and he puts a guy like Ziggler/Rhodes/whoever over like there's no tomorrow. Whatever...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Wow. I drop off the planet for a couple of days, check out a random Raw thread or two and see someone casually refer to "Orton's suspension" and am like _What the fuck?_, then come here. _Way_ too many comments to read.
> 
> The timing for Ziggler is shitty, of course, but as was pointed out by *Starbuck* near this thread's beginning, Ziggler was only in that spot--potentially--because of _Jericho's_ suspension, so this is all kind of farcical.
> 
> ...


Or Ryback


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

Does it even matter that it's his second strike as i think it's highly unlikely WWE will ever fire Randy Orton if he does get to a third strike anyway. It has always seemed to me that this Wellness Policy is not as strict as WWE would like us to believe and who honestly believes that every single failed drug test has been officially noted and punishment handed out.


----------



## MarkAndProud (Jun 2, 2012)

the wellness policy is a joke, only being put in place because of politics.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

MarkAndProud said:


> the wellness policy is a joke, only being put in place because of politics.


Yeah wrestlers dropping dead left and right from drugs had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Couch said:


> Yeah wrestlers dropping dead left and right from drugs had nothing to do with it.


How many died while with the company?

I guess Orton isn't liked enough to get his exemption from drug testing like Cena, HHH, and The Rock.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Source: NoDQ.com

_"Super Luchas Magazine (http://superluchas.net), a usually reputable magazine from Mexico, reports that Randy Orton violated the WWE Wellness Policy after testing positive for Dianabol and marijuana. 

Marijuana isn't punishable by suspension in WWE, just a $2,500 fine. The report states that Orton tested positive for marijuana, was fined and then tested again for other substances where he tested positive for use of Dianabol. Dianabol (methandrostenolone) is an orally-effective anabolic steroid. Dianabol was commonly used by bodybuilders until Congress banned it under the Controlled Substances Act. 

There is no confirmation to this rumor yet so take it for what it's worth."_


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Froot said:


> Source: NoDQ.com
> 
> _"Super Luchas Magazine (http://superluchas.net), a usually reputable magazine from Mexico, reports that Randy Orton violated the WWE Wellness Policy after testing positive for Dianabol and marijuana.
> 
> ...


So he used Steroids.....And he's STILL not fired.

Well....That proves that the Wellness Program is a joke.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> So he used Steroids.....And he's STILL not fired.
> 
> Well....That proves that the Wellness Program is a joke.


Why would he be fired for using steroids? You really think half the company isn't on them? 

LOL at him using orals though. Go big or go home. Obviously was just trying to stay lean because his muscle mass pales to what it used to be.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I really wonder if WWE would fire Orton if he got his third strike, you know TNA would throw a ridiculous amount of money at him. WWE would be handing TNA one of the top 3 stars in the industry today.

I know it's policy to terminate the contract of a superstar that fails three times, but does that mean they can't hire him back in say a year's time. Or does that contract state they can never be employed by WWE again. If so they could release him, Orton could go to TNA, keeping him on TV, then WWE could sign him to a new contract down the line. That way Orton was never really off of TV, keeping his name and brand exposed.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

If Orton struck out a third time then I don't see why they wouldn't fire him. Dude is a proven fuck up, and has been a major flop considering how hard he's been pushed.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Mexico's SuperLuchas.net reports that Randy Orton violated the WWE Wellness Policy after testing positive for the steroid Dianabol.

He first tested positive for marijuana, which results in a fine of $2,500 but not a suspension/policy violation. After he tested positive for marijuana, WWE ordered another drug test for other substances. That's when the Dianabol was apparently discovered. 

Dianabol (methandrostenolone) is a steroid that can be taken orally or injected. It was popular in the bodybuilding community until it was banned by the US Congress under Controlled Substances Act of 1970.

Orton is keeping very quiet about the whole situation and is not even talking with co-workers about why he was suspended.

There is no confirmation to this rumor yet so take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> I really wonder if WWE would fire Orton if he got his third strike, you know TNA would throw a* ridiculous amount of money* at him. WWE would be handing TNA one of the top 3 stars in the industry today.
> 
> I know it's policy to terminate the contract of a superstar that fails three times, but does that mean they can't hire him back in say a year's time. Or does that contract state they can never be employed by WWE again. If so they could release him, Orton could go to TNA, keeping him on TV, then WWE could sign him to a new contract down the line. That way Orton was never really off of TV, keeping his name and brand exposed.


Ridiculous amount? How does a company with little revenue throw ridiculous amount to someone who probably makes several million a year right now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Ridiculous amount? How does a company with little revenue throw ridiculous amount to someone who probably makes several million a year right now.


I don't think Orton is making several millions a year, I'd be surprised if he makes more than a million. I remember seeing stats a few years back, where only top stars like HHH, Cena, Taker were making over a million a year, things could have changed but he isn't making several million that's for sure.

TNA wouldn't be able to match what he's making in WWE, but for the amount of dates he would be working the money is good in TNA, and realistically where else would he go to keep exposure in North America?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

deadmau said:


> Mexico's SuperLuchas.net reports that Randy Orton violated the WWE Wellness Policy after testing positive for the steroid Dianabol.
> 
> He first tested positive for marijuana, which results in a fine of $2,500 but not a suspension/policy violation. After he tested positive for marijuana, WWE ordered another drug test for other substances. That's when the Dianabol was apparently discovered.
> 
> ...


Literally posted the same thing a page before you. Jussayin'.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I don't think Orton is making several millions a year, I'd be surprised if he makes more than a million. I remember seeing stats a few years back, where only top stars like HHH, Cena, Taker were making over a million a year, things could have changed but he isn't making several million that's for sure.
> 
> TNA wouldn't be able to match what he's making in WWE, but for the amount of dates he would be working the money is good in TNA, and realistically where else would he go to keep exposure in North America?


Well, Orton IS one of WWE's top stars.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

dave 1981 said:


> Does it even matter that it's his second strike as i think it's highly unlikely WWE will ever fire Randy Orton if he does get to a third strike anyway. It has always seemed to me that this Wellness Policy is not as strict as WWE would like us to believe and who honestly believes that every single failed drug test has been officially noted and punishment handed out.


You're talking about the same company that let Jeff Hardy go, the same company that let Angle go, I think Orton's in trouble if he gets the third strike.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Send him out the door. He constantly does this shit. Reminds me of Jeff Hardy...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Send him out the door. He constantly does this shit. Reminds me of Jeff Hardy...


He showed up to a main-event match high as fuck putting on a 90-second performance in front of a legend of the business basically robbing all the PPV buyers and crowd of 1,100 people of valuable money?

Definitely don't remember Randall doing that ever.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

psx71 said:


> He showed up to a main-event match high as fuck putting on a 90-second performance in front of a legend of the business basically robbing all the PPV buyers and crowd of 1,100 people of valuable money?
> 
> Definitely don't remember Randall doing that ever.


Well that was in TNA, the guy's likely comparing Orton to Jeff Hardy's WWE problems.


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

We haven't used Mark Henry in a while, why not put him in a feud with Sheamus for MITB to fill time, and while we're at it, let's build a couple genuine midcard feuds.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ZetaLegacies said:


> We haven't used Mark Henry in a while, why not put him in a feud with Sheamus for MITB to fill time, and while we're at it, let's build a couple genuine midcard feuds.


Wasn't Mark Henry suspended? But i don't even wanna see Henry dragging his slow ass around the ring, he never entertained me as a wrestler at all. But for me Orton being suspended, good, i was getting more than sick to see him on SM and Raw every week, he was getting pushed way too much.


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Wasn't Mark Henry suspended? But i don't even wanna see Henry dragging his slow ass around the ring, he never entertained me as a wrestler at all. But for me Orton being suspended, good, i was getting more than sick to see him on SM and Raw every week, he was getting pushed way too much.


I don't think he was suspended, but I'm bringing it up because I really enjoyed his main event run in late 2011/early 2012,and I would like to see him in the spotlight again since Orton was suspended. After all, him and Sheamus still have unfinished business from last summer.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> You respect Cena for not failing wellness tests? Does that mean that you hold the same respect for most of the roster?


Not really. I respect him specifically on this part for him being a top star and not doing drugs etc or being careful. Just imagine how it would be if John Cena failed a wellness test. I believe he won't even go close to substances of such nature knowing what he will incur to himself. Randy's retarded on his part for taking what he knows is banned by not only the WWE but the US health agency or something in general. A big name like Randy Orton shouldn't even think of doing such a thing let alone going close to it. Same applies for Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

ZetaLegacies said:


> I don't think he was suspended, but I'm bringing it up because I really enjoyed his main event run in late 2011/early 2012,and I would like to see him in the spotlight again since Orton was suspended. After all, him and Sheamus still have unfinished business from last summer.


He's still recovering from an injury.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Ratedr4life said:


> I don't think Orton is making several millions a year, I'd be surprised if he makes more than a million. I remember seeing stats a few years back, where only top stars like HHH, Cena, Taker were making over a million a year, things could have changed but he isn't making several million that's for sure.
> 
> TNA wouldn't be able to match what he's making in WWE, but for the amount of dates he would be working the money is good in TNA, and realistically where else would he go to keep exposure in North America?


Those threads only ever showed guy's guarantees - not what they actually take home a year. You have to factor in merchandise sales and any other clause they may have in their contract (like a percentage of PPV money they headline and such).

Plus, I'm pretty sure Jericho said he hardly ever got less than double his guarantee for any PPV he worked in the WWE.

So yeah, chances are Randy does get more than 2 million all in all.

But anyway, we're not here to critique his living and discuss him going to TNA. Surely after this he'll realise that it's not worth the risk to do anything else that doesn't pass the wellness test.

Although he's made a lot of money and might just think "Fuck them" and happily sit around for a year (I think a year is the limit before they can hire back a three striker?).


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TNA would offer Randy a ridiculous sum of money to be apart of their company and WWE wouldnt be able to do anything as if he did get a third strike they would have to fire him and that would leave him free to go anywhere


----------



## Frightmare (Dec 26, 2010)

If he gets his third strike, he's out, I think Orton hasn't learned from his past. Sad but true.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Abk92 said:


> Not really. I respect him specifically on this part for him being a top star and not doing drugs etc or being careful. Just imagine how it would be if John Cena failed a wellness test. I believe he won't even go close to substances of such nature knowing what he will incur to himself. Randy's retarded on his part for taking what he knows is banned by not only the WWE but the US health agency or something in general. A big name like Randy Orton shouldn't even think of doing such a thing let alone going close to it. Same applies for Rey Mysterio.


You don't think Cena hasn't taken illegal substances? Yea he is just bigger than natural bodybuilders who spend their lives dedicated to nothing but lifting. Yet Cena, who is on the road 300 days a year can maintain stovepipes for forearms.

Cena has what Rhodes got away with, a doctor's note. You can get a doctor to prescribe test and HGH. Cena is on it.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You don't think Cena hasn't taken illegal substances? Yea he is just bigger than natural bodybuilders who spend their lives dedicated to nothing but lifting. Yet Cena, who is on the road 300 days a year can maintain stovepipes for forearms.
> 
> Cena has what Rhodes got away with, a doctor's note. You can get a doctor to prescribe test and HGH. Cena is on it.


*No one will ever no what wrestlers are on, and who is using substances and who isn't. So its pointless acting like you know better.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Frightmare said:


> If he gets his third strike, he's out, I think Orton hasn't learned from his past. Sad but true.


In terms of the marijuana, yes it may be true. But the dianabol? I disagree entirely. No way he's abusing a substance like dianabol because it's illegal according to US law. The gap between his last suspensions would also indicate this is probably a one-time thing. One thing I found out about dianabol is that it can be sold in Mexico without prescription but under a different name, so even if Orton knew the substance was illegal in USA, under a different name he could have had no clue. My best guess would be he took it (the substance can be orally ingested I believe) as a pain killer (which is what most wrestlers probably take some form of steroids for) for his nagging injuries (let's face it he's had a few recently) but it got flagged up in the drugs test, so I won't judge him for the dianabol. BUT, the marijuana that's irresponsible and from what I've read, had he not tested positive for that he would have got away with it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Rebel said:


> *No one will ever no what wrestlers are on, and who is using substances and who isn't. So its pointless acting like you know better.*


What kind of steroids they are on? Hard to tell, they are similar. But it's obvious he uses, like the poster you quoted said, Cena is bigger than the natural Mr.olympia and natural Mr.universe, and they have better diets (100% dedicated and don't skip meals, wake up at nights to eat so their body gets more protein intake), perfect workout plans for naturals and elite genetics. You're not going to tell me that somebody who is inferior to those guys in all three categories somehow still manages to be more muscular, a guy who is an entertainer on TV and on the road who skips meal, drinks (this is another giveaway, nobody who drinks alcohol looks like that) nonetheless.

As for HGH, you can spot it from miles away thanks to HGH building new muscle cells and enlarging organs and intestines, alongside storing a lot of water between the abdominal sections, also known as HGH-gut by the insiders. You see guys like Ryback and Mason Ryan who are so well defined, yet they look like they have a huge gut from the side, despite beeing so ripped. If you're shredded but not lean, there's only one explanation.

I mean look at this, he's as wide as a fat man from the side despite having little fat:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Weed & steroids huh?
Howbout that? Smh 
Unreliable son of bitch.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

cena and the rock are on test / hgh thats prescribed 100% guaranteed. theres no way cena will ever fail a test because he has a prescription for it


Also lol @ randy orton using dbol out of everything. Dude could of easily gotten a hook up for prescribed test and hgh like cena but he goes and gets a shitty oral drug you can't get prescribed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Rebel said:


> *No one will ever no what wrestlers are on, and who is using substances and who isn't. So its pointless acting like you know better.*


of course noone will ever know unless the wrestler comes out and says it or WWE says it but i would say you could pretty much assume and be almost 100% correct most of the time. Like the guy said Bodybuilers whole thing is working out and being that big. Cena is on the road for 300+ days yet he can maintain that physic. PPl look at Punk and see a pudge and that understandable since he might not have time to workout. 

I used to think Rock was on something when seeing all the pics of him looking like the Hulk but the guy actually has a good amount of time to workout now. He did admit taking roids back in his wrestling days though but stopped.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*When Randy Orton returns from his 60 day suspension...*

...would you be upset if he were given the IC title? 

I know it seems like a stupid question, but it's no secret that WWE has a real problem solidifying that mid-card and giving the IC Title (as well as the US title) the prestige that it once held. Now, Orton is one of the biggest names in the entire company, easily part of the current Mt. Rushmore of talent, but after his second Wellness Policy violation, it seems that he is just simply unreliable. It won't make a ton of sense to thrust him back into the main event scene, God forbid he fail another test and get fired.

What better way to truly maximize Orton's name and capability by putting him in mid-card feuds to help legitamize the mid-card titles while putting over up-and-coming talent, and once he proves himself that his personal issues are behind him, you can then re-introduce him to the main event picture.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: When Randy Orton returns from his 60 day suspension...*



Sentz12000 said:


> ...would you be upset if he were given the IC title?
> 
> I know it seems like a stupid question, but it's no secret that WWE has a real problem solidifying that mid-card and giving the IC Title (as well as the US title) the prestige that it once held. Now, Orton is one of the biggest names in the entire company, easily part of the current Mt. Rushmore of talent, but after his second Wellness Policy violation, it seems that he is just simply unreliable. It won't make a ton of sense to thrust him back into the main event scene, God forbid he fail another test and get fired.
> 
> What better way to truly maximize Orton's name and capability by putting him in mid-card feuds to help legitamize the mid-card titles while putting over up-and-coming talent, and once he proves himself that his personal issues are behind him, you can then re-introduce him to the main event picture.


I think his ego is too big for him to do that. He is way over the IC title these days, it would just devalue him if he were to be the Intercontinental Champion. On a bright side it would bring back the IC Title into it's full glory, but again I don't think Randy would be willing to take that risk. It would be great to see tweener Orton vs. a face Christian though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm inconsolable right now... don't even bother trying.*


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

It's most likely than randy orton will be a jobber when he return, which can be a good thing as is the perfect person to help others get a push.
Question is what kind of jobber will he be, will he lay down for guys like Big Zek, khali, Clay, sandow, Ginder Mahal, Ryback.

Or will be another Miz, Jack swagger mid card typer wrestler.
I think Miz deserves a fued with Orton since Miz got an RKO for no reason what so ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Randy Orton has been used to put over heels for the past year so I don't see anything changing upon his return so I will say Sheamus or Big Show. But down the road I am sure he will get more time in the spotlight, before his career is over, unless the unthinkable happens and he gets strike three sooner rather than later (if ever)


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

I bet they'll keep him in the post 2011 title reign vacuum where he wasn't maineventing and had feuds with younger guys, and even lost some of them instead of being pushed t the WHC feuds (which most likely would've happen if he wasn't suspended).


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Christian


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Ryback lol.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Orton won't be jobbing to anyone. Him and Jericho will probably feud once their both back with Orton going over.

After that, he'll probably feud with Bryan and win that again.

Then a face vs face feud with Sheamus in which he'll take the title from him.

I'm a huge fan of Orton, and I'm all for him getting wins. But the majority of the young roster is heel, he just plows through all of them. I want him to turn heel and feud with top level guy like Punk.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

He'll most likely feud with some young heel.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Brodus Clay


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

He won't job out to the point OP is making. He's established himself to the level where he is in the top 3 wrestlers in the company so he'll probably continue what he did for the most part of last year. Be involved for the title but will be used to put a couple of guys over. 

No doubting he'll win the title again in the future but I don't think it'll be for a good couple of months.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Antonio Cesaro hopefully, put Cesaro over him.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

He won't be jobbing out. Regardless of his ban, the crowd is gonna pop huge when he first returns, and WWE are going to cash in on that.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

He'll be doing the same thing he's been doing for the past 8 months...Elevating heels. Lol @ people thinking they're gonna put Orton back in a major position after he's proven to be so unreliable in the past.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*



EFC Bronco said:


> Antonio Cesaro hopefully, put Cesaro over him.


LOL. You mean that jobber than hasn't been on SD in weeks? He's nothing more than another indy bust.


----------



## Diehards (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Orton won't job, he's buried that many people over the years.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Jobbing him out would be a dumb move he's arguably the most popular star on the show, going by pops.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Orton won't job and he won't put anyone over when he returns. If anything, he'll head directly to a WHC title feud with Sheamus at SummerSlam, like they have already set up. With anyone else, this wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Hes not going to be a jobber if that happens I'm gonna believe this is the beginning of the Ric Flair curse. If you claim to attempt beat his record of titles your wrestling career starts going down.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*

Randy Orton jobbing? Yeah I doubt it. He'll come back, get a huge pop (or heat if he's somewhere which knows about why he got suspended ) and probably finish his feud with Jericho before feuding with Sheamus. Hell WWE could capitalize by turning Orton heel and feuding with Sheamus straight away.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*



Azuran said:


> LOL. You mean that jobber than hasn't been on SD in weeks? He's nothing more than another indy bust.


He's an indie bust based on 1 month on the main roster? Seriously?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



> Randy Orton's future with WWE is uncertain following their announcement Wednesday that he was being suspended for 60 days for his second violation of the Talent Wellness Program. SuperLuchas.net reports the SmackDown wrestler met with Chairman Vince McMahon, Executive Vice President of Talent and Live Events Paul Levesque and Executive Vice President of Television Production Kevin Dunn at the organization's headquarters in Stamford, Connecticut on Friday to discuss his future with the organization.
> 
> A WWE source described the meeting's atmosphere as "hostile;" it was determined that a further decision concerning Orton awaits. The report adds there are "several" officials lobbying for his termination as a cost-cutting measure. They feel his lucrative ten-year contract—signed in January 2010—can no longer be justified if he is brought back in a mid-level role. His second suspension hinders WWE from continuing to feature Orton in headline role since a third drug-testing policy infraction would result in automatic termination.
> 
> McMahon is especially infuriated with Orton, who felt he had matured in recent years. The nine-time world champion's suspension reportedly stems from a positive drug test for the anabolic steroid Dianabol, which is banned by the United States Congress under its Controlled Substances Act. He also reportedly tested positive for marijuana, which is subject to a $2,500 fine.


Source - SuperLuchas.net

I'll laugh my ass off if the golden boy is fired, don't see it though.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Is that Horny Orton in the Impact Zone.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

They won't fire Orton. This meeting's goal was just Scare Straight tactics. They've invested far too much time and money to give him up. They need stars, and Orton's one of the best they've got. Average mic skills, but is over and great in the ring.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Where has this site come from all of a sudden? I'd never heard of them until a few days ago and now all of a sudden they're breaking all of this news.

Hopefully there's nothing to this. Randy's too valuable and the #2 guy in the business still despite WWE's efforts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



> His second suspension hinders WWE from continuing to feature Orton in headline role since a third drug-testing policy infraction would result in automatic termination.


Yet they pushed Jeff Hardy (who was on two violations) to the moon and tried to give him anything he wanted to stay.

Right...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Uncertain? Freak outta here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Uncertain my ass. They will never fire Orton for a policy violation. Orton will have to do something drastic and bring negative press to the WWE for them to ever fire him. If they ever fired him over a wellness policy violation, he'd just go to TNA and probably sign the biggest contract ever given out by TNA.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



> Source - SuperLuchas.net


Yeah. Credible. Only Observer or PWTorch, stop posting copy/paste "reports" of some kids on their little websites.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Called it that he tested positive for Mary Jane. But, who didn't really...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah. Credible. Only Observer or PWTorch, stop posting copy/paste "reports" of some kids on their little websites.


Dave Meltzer said yesterday on the LAW that Super Luchas is a Very Credible site. Check, Mate.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah. Credible. Only Observer or PWTorch, stop posting copy/paste "reports" of some kids on their little websites.


Actually SuperLuchas is the most credible site around tbh, even Meltzer said it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah. Credible. Only Observer or PWTorch, stop posting copy/paste "reports" of some kids on their little websites.


They've been reporting a lot of shit recently, but I tend to agree with you here. Don't believe this at all.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

To be fair, if this was any other roster member, he would be fired. This isn't Orton's first problem backstage. It's good to see that he's treated like anyone else would be in his situation.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

If I were them I wouldn't be worried about the dianabol. As I have said before, I don't think he's juicing it nor do I think he has taken it more than once. I'm not so big on the marijuana use though but people may have different views on that. In a profession like WWE I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

No surprise. It's only a matter of time before this drug addict fails another test then they're gonna have to suspend him a third time and fire him, so they may as well get rid of him now and save the money.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Deserves to get fired. Handed everything on a silver platter, and is still a screw up.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

Think the meeting went anything like this?

Go to 4:15


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Who will randy orton be a jobber to when he returns?*



Azuran said:


> LOL. You mean that jobber than hasn't been on SD in weeks? He's nothing more than another indy bust.


How is he a jobber when he's won all 3 of his matches? fpalm

I swear, do people on this forum know absolutely NOTHING?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Super Luchas doesn't usually spew out shit about WWE, they were the ones who confirmed Sin Cara and Alberto Del Rio signing. Plus they don't make up weekly newz.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fire him. He'll be in TNA within a month. TNA Champion 2 weeks after that, and the ratings will bottom out (literally...they can't drop much further as is) by the end of his first month there.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

What is with all the hate on TNA in this thread.. Some people just love to blindly bash.. It takes time to build up a fan base and ratings. Plus its the highest rated show on Spike TV.. You people need to realize, that Spike isn't in very many homes in the US, compared to the USA network. 

Anyway If Orton were to go to TNA.. It would be very interesting.. Matches with Angle, Styles, Joe, Daniels, Roode, Storm, Hardy, Sting.. It would be great for wrestling as a whole imo.. But regardless what happens with Orton, can't wait till he comes back.. One of my favorite performers.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

this guy doesnt deserve to get fired,however he does need to change his ways


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

A report by SuperLuchas.net states that Randy Orton's WWE future is said to be in jeopardy thanks to his sixty-day suspension for a Wellness violation. The report states that Orton met with Vince McMahon, Triple H and Kevin Dunn in Stamford, Connecticut on Friday to talk about his future and a source in the company described the meeting's atmosphere as "hostile." No decision was made on Orton's future at the time. We have not heard anything close to this and seriously doubt this report. We're told Orton has been at home since the suspension and has had no face-to-face meetings with WWE or Vince McMahon. Orton has also remained very quiet about the reason behind the suspension and isn't telling co-workers why he failed the test.

The Super Luchas report goes on to say that several officials in the company are said to be lobbying for his termination, as his lucrative ten-year contract that was signed in 2010 is believed to be unjustifiable if he is relegated to a mid-level role, something that may well happen because a second suspension makes him at risk of firing if he violates the Wellness policy once more.

The report also claims that Vince McMahon is said to be livid at Orton, as he thought Orton had matured in the past few years. The site claims Orton tested positive for the anabolic steroid Dianabol, which is banned by the United States Congress under its Controlled Substances Act, as well as marijuana.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

No way will they fire him they don't hardly have any top stars on SD as it is, they'll let him stay and give him one more chance. Lol i bet TNA is drooling over the thought of them firing Orton, they're just waiting for the headline "Randy Orton has been released from World Wrestling Entertainment we wish him the best of luck in all his future endeavors. They'll dial his number so fast you'll see smoke. Then we'll see Randy's debut at TNA with him just casually strolling in the back "Taz is that who i think it is?" "No no it can't be".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

Doubt the report, but wouldn't doubt that Orton is finally getting some Batista feelings while doing work.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

Yeah, no way he was getting away with it, and some people were actually saying Orton's safe from the Welness program.

They let Hardy and Angle go, why would Orton get a pass?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I hope he does get fired, and I hope he goes to TNA. Something like that happening would really refresh the wrestling industry. Orton is one of the biggest stars in wrestling, so him going to the competition would be awesome. He's been boring in WWE lately anyway.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

They should cut their losses with Blandall tbh. The guy has been irrelevant for two years now.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



The Redeemer said:


> I hope he does get fired, and I hope he goes to TNA. Something like that happening would really refresh the wrestling industry. Orton is one of the biggest stars in wrestling, so him going to the competition would be awesome. He's been boring in WWE lately anyway.


"Taz! Is that...is that The Cobra Randall Orton in the iMPACT Zone?" 
:troll


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

He is one of Triple H's two testicles (the other one is Sheamus), ofcourse HHHe will not let him go.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

This has already been posted


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

1.Orton is WWE's second biggest star
2.Orton is very popular with casual fans.He has had absolute no storylines in past 1 year yet he gets the biggest pops

3.Even if he gets fired,TNA will sign him.It will be TNA's biggest catch

4.He is close with HHH -So no chance in hell


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



zkorejo said:


> He is one of Triple H's two testicles (the other one is Sheamus), ofcourse HHHe will not let him go.


and Hardy was one of Vince's, look what happened to him.

Don't know why people think Orton's safe.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

The most relevant Orton has been this year:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I do think they'll just wind taking some years off his contract. A ten year contract for someone as unreliable as him is just ridiculous


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton's Future With WWE "Uncertain"*

I'm not buying this shit. Future uncertain? I'd love Orton to be gone but they'll keep him, push him at the same level and find a way to cover up his third strike if need be. 

Even if by some miracle they did fire him, they'll just hire him back when the heat dies down and his strikes will reset.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Rated R™;11549176 said:


> and Hardy was one of Vince's, look what happened to him.
> 
> Don't know why people think Orton's safe.


Uhhh....he quit? They didn't release Jeff, and I don't know where you're getting your info from. Vince was never particularly high on Jeff Hardy. The only reason he won the title was because he was ridiculously over, and even at that, it took years and years and years of him being ridiculously over to get into that spot when others were pushed ahead of time. Hardy for the longest time was nothing but the main eventers punching bag, and it got to a point where it started to feel like he'd never win the belt.



> 1.Orton is WWE's second biggest star


unk2 

How many times do we have to go through this?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhhh....he quit? They didn't release Jeff, and I don't know where you're getting your info from. Vince was never particularly high on Jeff Hardy. The only reason he won the title was because he was ridiculously over, and even at that, it took years and years and years of him being ridiculously over to get into that spot when others were pushed ahead of time. Hardy for the longest time was nothing but the main eventers punching bag, and it got to a point where it started to feel like he'd never win the belt.


Vince was still pretty high (no pun) on Jeff, many other wrestlers were popular but weren't given the title.

Another example is Angle, how can you deny that? He was a huge star when he got released, Orton's not safe.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I want him to get fired so TNA hires him and maybe they can actually compete with WWE or something. Something has to happen to scare vince into making Raw a compelling program again.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Wsupden said:


> I want him to get fired so TNA hires him and maybe they can actually compete with WWE or something. Something has to happen to scare vince into making Raw a compelling program again.


What is Randall "The Snake" Orton doing in the Impact Zone Taz?! 

Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing Randy in IW given WWE now have Bryan and Sheamus who can fill into his boots. And we'd finally get to see Mr. Anderson versus Randy Orton lol.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Wsupden said:


> I want him to get fired so TNA hires him and maybe they can actually compete with WWE or something. Something has to happen to scare vince into making Raw a compelling program again.


Exactly how I feel. Orton going to the competition would be great for wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Rated R™;11549257 said:


> Vince was still pretty high (no pun) on Jeff, many other wrestlers were popular but weren't given the title.
> 
> Another example is Angle, how can you deny that? He was a huge star when he got released, Orton's not safe.


I guess we're judging what it means to be "high" on somebody differently then. Jeff Hardy was one of the most over 3 or 4 guys on the entire roster FOREVER and it took him, what, 10/11 years to win the title? That's not what I constitute as Vince being high on him. Meanwhile, a guy like Sheamus wins the WWE Championship before the audience can even remember what his name is...

Have you even heard anything Angle has said about his release? Angle's release wasn't a wellness policy strike, he flat out told Vince, if you don't give me time off, I'm going to DIE. I can't handle the schedule. Vince said he couldn't give him time off, they needed to have him there. They came to a mutual release.

I still don't believe Orton is in any danger. WWE has never shown to me a willingness to put Orton on even ground with the rest of the roster. It's been obvious for years that Vince thinks the sun shines out of his ass, and he'll do whatever he can to cover up a 3'rd strike or if he can't, hire Orton back when the scandal dies down, and in the meantime, keep pushing him at a top level.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guess we're judging what it means to be "high" on somebody differently then. Jeff Hardy was one of the most over 3 or 4 guys on the entire roster FOREVER and it took him, what, 10/11 years to win the title? That's not what I constitute as Vince being high on him. Meanwhile, a guy like Sheamus wins the WWE Championship before the audience can even remember what his name is...
> 
> Have you even heard anything Angle has said about his release? Angle's release wasn't a wellness policy strike, he flat out told Vince, if you don't give me time off, I'm going to DIE. I can't handle the schedule. Vince said he couldn't give him time off, they needed to have him there. They came to a mutual release.


Why are we believing Angle though? No top star is going to come out and say he got fired, I've seen that interview and it may be true but who knows.

I'm pretty sure this report has some truth to it though, no way Randy Orton's suspension would even be leaked if he was safe, also no way in hell they would even bother to suspend him in the first place if he was safe all along.

Think about it, why would WWE keep testing Orton if he's never going to be terminated?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Rated R™;11549324 said:


> Why are we believing Angle though? No top star is going to come out and say he got fired, I've seen that interview and it may be true but who knows.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this report has some truth to it though, no way Randy Orton's suspension would even be leaked if he was safe, also no way in hell they would even bother to suspend him in the first place if he was safe all along.


Why am I believing it? Do you know the condition he was in? The guy had 2 broken necks, he's lost feeling in his fingers, etc. He was FUCKED up. Still is, but he can do a limited schedule like TNA where he's off most of the month. Furthermore, when Angle was released, I don't even think the wellness policy existed yet, or at least was in its early stages and was being modified.

Say what you will about "oh, he's not safe" or whatever, but this is his SECOND strike, not his third. If it comes to a third strike, Vince is gonna be panicking to find a way out of it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

what's make you think Orton is safe? right now WWE is trying to clean up their image and anybody can get fired...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

Because I've seen the way Orton gets pushed compared to everyone but Cena for the last 10 years. I'll believe it when I see it.

Besides, even if they do fire him, do you really think they're NOT gonna hire him back? Come on. They can do it at some point, it's even in the wellness policy or some other WWE document somewhere that says there's a timeframe to how long they have to be gone before the company can re-hire them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why am I believing it? Do you know the condition he was in? The guy had 2 broken necks, he's lost feeling in his fingers, etc. He was FUCKED up. Still is, but he can do a limited schedule like TNA where he's off most of the month. Furthermore, when Angle was released, I don't even think the wellness policy existed yet, or at least was in his early stages and was being modified.
> 
> *Say what you will about "oh, he's not safe" or whatever, but this is his SECOND strike, not his third. If it comes to a third strike, Vince is gonna be panicking to find a way out of it.*


Doubt it, you know how many sponsers or whatever will be up Vince's ass? He gets a third strike and no fan/media sponser is going to challenge Vince on why Orton is still employed?

I know exactly where you're coming from though, but yeah even if Vince tries to find ways out, I don't think there will be a way out because a third strike is just that, and should be termination right away, Vince really couldn't work around it, unless of course they don't even announce the third strike (if it happens, which I high doubt as well).


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

Firing Orton isn't out of the question, but in doing so, it would be like admitting that the last decade of pushing his ass was a waste. My opinion ofc.

Think it of this way, MLB knew that in the late 90s up to the late 00s their players were juicing as if it were freaking candy. They did nothing because the long ball was making them more money then ever before. Some of you maybe to young, but the summer of 98 was crazy for MLB with Sosa and Mcgwire. They were so juiced etc...

Making profit trumps many things, that why like, lets say CM Punk test positive to something. If he at the time was making them millions like he was during the summer of punk or hell present times. I know they would have waited months to suspend him. Orton I doubt makes them the money Punk does, but you never know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Rated R™;11549352 said:


> Doubt it, you know how many sponsers or whatever will be up Vince's ass? He gets a third strike and no fan/media sponser is going to challenge Vince on why Orton is still employed?
> 
> I know exactly where you're coming from though, but yeah even if Vince tries to find ways out, I don't think there will be a way out because a third strike is just that, and should be termination right away, Vince really couldn't work around it, *unless of course they don't even announce the third strike* (if it happens, which I high doubt as well).


Which is what I'm saying. I never suggested they would announce a 3'rd strike and then not fire him, that's a PR nightmare for the company. They would HAVE to. What I'm saying is, there's going to be a cover up, or at least an attempted cover up to try to prevent people from even knowing.

You know how they do "random" drug testing? Well, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince finds a way to make Orton's not so random, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Zeppex said:


> Firing Orton isn't out of the question, but in doing so, it would be like admitting that the last decade of pushing his ass was a waste. My opinion ofc.


Batista was pushed as well as Cena, he left when he felt like it, WWE couldn't do anything, it was out of their hands.

Orton gets a third strike, It will be exactly the same, sure WWE is going to be fucking pissed but it's out of their hands, nothing can be done except firing Orton.

You think WWE regrets pushing Lesnar (2002, and than turning his back) and Batista? I'm sure they do, but they would still move on.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is what I'm saying. I never suggested they would announce a 3'rd strike and then not fire him, that's a PR nightmare for the company. They would HAVE to. What I'm saying is, there's going to be a cover up, or at least an attempted cover up to try to prevent people from even knowing.
> 
> You know how they do "random" drug testing? Well, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince finds a way to make Orton's not so random, if you know what I mean.


Well that's true but I have a feeling it's not all too simple to keep it on the low, Random drug tests aren't up to Vince are they? If not than the testers could still random test, not like Vince can pay the drug testers off.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

TNA is licking it's chops right about now waiting for Orton to get fired.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I don't know why they would keep releasing these reports about his suspensions if he is just going to keep failing without any repercussions. There comes a point where people will start frowning upon the WWE's failures to do anything if Orton continues to fail. I think if he fails one more time he deserves to get fired. Those are the rules, and just because he's over with fans and the WWE has only a select few stars, that isn't grounds to look over Orton's failures. I say good riddance if he fails again. The WWE has plenty of guys who are just as good in the ring and on the mic, and could play a face better than Orton ever has.

It's not like Orton is so amazing right now any way. And with the WWE's image consciousness, they won't want people who consistently fail their tests.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

What is The Python doing in the Impact Zone?!?!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

They'd obviously still use Randy Orton, since it's his real name. Heck TNA would even copy either "the predator" or "the viper" as well, either of the two which isn't trademarked.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

If he does end up getting fired, he'll probably take a break for a year and get hired again.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Rated R™ said:


> Well that's true but I have a feeling it's not all too simple to keep it on the low, Random drug tests aren't up to Vince are they? If not than the testers could still random test, not like Vince can pay the drug testers off.


If the testers are WWE medicals guys, ie guys who are paid by the WWE to be at events incase a wrestlers gets inured. Then a covering up a mess would be easier.

If the testers are not part of the WWE, then a cover up would still be feasible, but the chances of it actually happening would be very slim.

All it would take is for someone to spill their guts about the WWE trying to buy off doctors, and the WWE would literally have a shit storm on their hands.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I doubt WWE would release him or try to get rid of him quickly. They invested so much in Orton that it would be a bad business move. If he fails his last strike then they have no choice, but they will try to help him nevertheless, unless Orton doesn't want help. Orton just needs to change his ways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



> Well that's true but I have a feeling it's not all too simple to keep it on the low, Random drug tests aren't up to Vince are they? If not than the testers could still random test, not like Vince can pay the drug testers off.


Who says he can't pay them off? Half the judges and cops in the country are bought, I'm sure paying off some drug testers won't be a problem. 

Even if not, don't you think Vince is gonna at least try to threaten Orton in some way into not getting a 3'rd strike? He's gonna do something to ensure it doesn't happen, and even if it does, he's getting re-hired anyway.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Zeppex said:


> If the testers are WWE medicals guys, ie guys who are paid by the WWE to be at events incase a wrestlers gets inured. Then a covering up a mess would be easier.
> 
> If the testers are not part of the WWE, then a cover up would still be feasible, but the chances of it actually happening would be very slim.
> 
> *All it would take is for someone to spill their guts about the WWE trying to buy off doctors, and the WWE would literally have a shit storm on their hands.*


That's exactly why Orton will be fired if he fucks up again.



Chicago Warrior said:


> I doubt WWE would release him or try to get rid of him quickly. They invested so much in Orton that it would be a bad business move. I*f he fails his last strike then they have no choice, but they will try to help him nevertheless, unless Orton doesn't want help*. Orton just needs to change his ways.


Don't get it, if he fails he's gone, how exactly will WWE be able to help him out? Right now they can since it's his second strike but another one than there's really no help for him.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who says he can't pay them off? Half the judges and cops in the country are bought, I'm sure paying off some drug testers won't be a problem.
> 
> Even if not, don't you think Vince is gonna at least try to threaten Orton in some way into not getting a 3'rd strike? He's gonna do something to ensure it doesn't happen, and even if it does, he's getting re-hired anyway.


Well drug testers aren't easy to pay off especially if they don't work for you (and last I heard WWE testers are the same as the NFL drug testers, so yeah not WWE's employees), but I also think Orton won't fuck up again since he went quite a long time being clean so I'm sure that won't be a problem, but if he does fuck up, he's definetely gone.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I hope he does get fired, maybe then WWE would start the megapush of his more talented natural successor :cody2

He ain't going anywhere anyway, if he fails again they will cover it up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



zkorejo said:


> He is one of Triple H's two testicles (the other one is Sheamus), ofcourse HHHe will not let him go.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Burst out in laughter to this.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

I don't think WWE will fire him just because they know TNA will pick him up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



> Well drug testers aren't easy to pay off especially if they don't work for you (and last I heard WWE testers are the same as the NFL drug testers, so yeah not WWE's employees), but I also think Orton won't fuck up again since he went quite a long time being clean so I'm sure that won't be a problem, but if he does fuck up, he's definetely gone.


And then he'll be back, so it literally doesn't matter. Their policy allows them to re-hire guys, and even if it didn't, it's their policy, so they'll just change it at will. A 3'rd strike, even if no cover up happens will result in Orton being gone for about 6 months to a year and then he's back, and his strikes re-start at that, because he'lll have a new contract. It'll be no different than if he had a long recovery from an injury.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

On another note, FUCK EA, the damn add on the site is for ME3 and they are using a pic from the Walking Dead. Go to hell EA, ruin my games...

Anyways if ppl make Vince money he will love them. Unless he just loves them, like how he loves ADR.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And then he'll be back, so it literally doesn't matter. Their policy allows them to re-hire guys, and even if it didn't, it's their policy, so they'll just change it at will. A 3'rd strike, even if no cover up happens will result in Orton being gone for about 6 months to a year and then he's back, and his strikes re-start at that, because he'lll have a new contract. It'll be no different than if he had a long recovery from an injury.


Meh, that's all speculation, we don't know how their poilicy works, we have ideas but none of us can be sure, for all we know the policy can say "a superstar has to be teriminated after 3 strikes no questions asked", how do we know there isn't a chance of the policy saying that?

I think Orton will be fine though because he will clean himself up, I don't think he needs Vince/Hunter screaming at him to not fuck up again.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Report claims Randy Orton's future is in JEOPARDY*

Mike Tenay: This is the biggest jump in our 10 year history, Randy Orton is here, in the Impact Zone, and this crowd its going nuts.

Taz: The rumours were true, he has made the jump, multiple time world champion, one of the biggest in professional wrestling.

1 month later

Mike Tenay: Randy Orton just defeated Bobby Roode, what a battle, WE just crowned a new TNA World Heavyweight Champion.

Taz: Epic moment for TNA

*Next week*

John Cena: Please Randy, come back, i cant live without you, i will go to TNA if you take me back

Randy Orton: Sure.

Mike Tenay: TAZ?????!!!!! WHAT IS JOHNSON CENA DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE???!!!!!

*Continues*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Meh, that's all speculation, we don't know how their poilicy works, we have ideas but none of us can be sure, for all we know the policy can say "a superstar has to be teriminated after 3 strikes no questions asked", how do we know the policy doesn't have a chance of saying that?


Even if it does, that doesn't say anything about not hiring them back.

I remember specifically reading about the wellness policy and one of the things talked about was that at some point, a superstar can be re-hired. A wellness policy firing doesn't mean an automatic blacklisting from the company. 

And even if it did, it's THEIR policy. WWE may not control the drug testers, but they control their own policy, and if changing their policy will get Orton back, they'll do it. Not that they'll have to because it doesn't say they can't re-hire them.



> Mike Tenay: This is the biggest jump in our 10 year history, Randy Orton is here, in the Impact Zone, and this crowd its going nuts.
> 
> Taz: The rumours were true, he has made the jump, multiple time world champion, one of the biggest in professional wrestling.
> 
> ...


Month? TNA would probably make Orton the champion the night he debuted.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

This will all end with him being handed the WHC when he returns, lol.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd swap Orton for Bubba Dudley in a heart beat to be honest. Orton in TNA is a humorous thought.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even if it does, that doesn't say anything about hiring them back.
> 
> I remember specifically reading about the wellness policy and one of the things talked about was that at some point, a superstar can be re-hired. A wellness policy firing doesn't mean an automatic blacklisting from the company.
> 
> ...


I don't think it works like that, it's pretty clear it doesn't work like that, WWE has a lot of people to answer to, they can't just change there policy after a certain drug test, and you know that.

Sure they might re-hire him, but that still wouldn't be for a year at the earliest, a year without Orton would still be a huge loss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They don't have to change it right after, they can change it when the heat dies down. Like I said, though, they don't HAVE to because their policy states that they CAN be re-hired.

As for a year without Orton, that would actually be good for WWE. It would force them to rely on other people for a change, which they DESPERATELY need because there are no stars on this roster. Plus, Orton isn't a draw and he's easily replaceable, he's not Cena. He matters to Vince's own personal taste more than he matters to any fan, rating, buyrate or investor.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't have to change it right after, they can change it when the heat dies down. Like I said, though, they don't HAVE to because their policy states that they CAN be re-hired.
> 
> As for a year without Orton, that would actually be good for WWE. It would force them to rely on other people for a change, which they DESPERATELY need because there are no stars on this roster. Plus, Orton isn't a draw and he's easily replaceable, he's not Cena. *He matters to Vince's own personal taste more than he matters to any fan, rating, buyrate or investor.*


That right there is why it would be a huge loss, since when have fans, buyrates, or investors mattered?
It's all about Vinnie.

BTW, Orton's terimination would be a huge loss, actually since when do the fans not care about Orton? He's gotten the biggest pops of the night numerous time the past two months and that's with Cena/Punk on the show as well and heck Orton isn't even in a proper feud right now, Orton matters, I know you don't like him but come on you're actually going to say he's easily replaceable?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Randy Orton popping some d-bols and then maybe inject some other peds into his ass, and after 60 days he'll come back bigger than ever.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> Randy Orton popping some d-bols and then maybe inject some other peds into his ass, and after 60 days he'll come back bigger than ever.


This is how it works. Now that he's already suspended, and doesn't have to travel he can work out intensely as fuck for two months (wrestlers almost never build muscle while on the road if you check the roster, they just maintain, even with the roids), diet like a madman and take roids without problems. I'd be surprised if he doesn't return at least 5 lbs bigger, maybe even 10.

Ant the Orton hate is lolworthy, he is not expendable at all. If WWE doesn't want to help TNA they will do all in their possibillity to keep him, he is still the 2nd biggest star OVERALL (yes, long-term booking wise, not with a 6 months shortsight) in the WWE, it would be the most retarded decision in quite some time to release him.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

I found some relative of his in my garage last saturday. that thing was nasty and had to kill it. the viper was the only casualty but I won't walk bare foot in the garden never again. 

and Orton, well...people here like it or not, he is the second biggest(full time) star in WWE right now. no way they are getting rid of him and giving TNA more (and much needed) star power.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

If Orton gets fired and goes to TNA does that mean Ken Anderson can come back to WWE?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Why are people acting like Orton going to TNA would help them? This is the same company that even after signing Hogan, Hardy, Angle, etc are still getting the same ratings and barely manage to get 10,000 buys for their PPVs. Cena could go to TNA and it would barely them.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Why are people acting like Orton going to TNA would help them? This is the same company that even after signing Hogan, Hardy, Angle, etc are still getting the same ratings and barely manage to get 10,000 buys for their PPVs. Cena could go to TNA and it would barely them.


Orton is a guy that unlike Hardy has been booked as a top tier maineventer who could beat Cena, Hardy was just a 2nd tier maineventer who drew good merch sales and got good pops, but he's not nearly as credible as Orton. The other guys are all washed up and certainly not very believeable anymore due to age and losing their look among relevance while Orton is in his early 30s so he has still 10 years or so left in the tank.

It's not about ratings, but about credibillity, if you have a top level WWE maineventer like Orton fight for the TNA title it makes the TNA WHC seem more equal to the WWE Title kayfabewise as opposed to the nr.2 companies top belt, it would diffuse the argument that the TNA WHC is only IC/US Title material, which I disagree with anyway.

But like I said before, it's not going to happen, WWE didn't push Orton for 8 years to build him up for the rival company, he's their work and effort and they will keep pushing him once he returns.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If Orton ever got fired I can only see two option

1, He will quit wrestling and aim for a movie career

2, He will return to WWE after 1 year or 2. I dont know if there is anything in the policy that says the guy is banned for life.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Kurt Angle was "granted his release upon request" by WWE. I remember watching the ECW broadcast which is how I found out he'd left WWE. He wasn't fired. Even if Kurt Angle does have a reason to lie about leaving, WWE doesn't.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

orton would not boost tna's ratings thats a silly statement.

it would create and intial buzz then die down withing 2 weeks.

i for one would like to see orton gone from the wwe, since his face turn he hasnt entertained me

yes i know hes a great worker and his matches arent bad but i just dont like to watch orton. 

if big johnny wants mega heat come out and fire orton


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not really sure how to take the "new reports" about Orton's suspension possibly leading to his termination. I think those kind of things need to be taken with a grain of salt until something official comes down. Any idiot behind a computer that owns a .com site can "report" anything.

I hope Orton isn't released from WWE. People can rag on him all they want, the fact is he's a top-level talent who overcame a lot of bullshit, mostly his own, to get to the level he has. Hell, the guy pops a crowd just by saying, "My name..........is Randy Orton."

It's too bad he's hit this big snag right now. A little disheartening to watch his DVD documentary where everyone speaks of how he overcame his demons to get to the level he's at, knowing he's sitting on the bench for possibly steroids and weed.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk will like to know if

http://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/210066081346367488


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Orton for 2 months should be refreshing. I wonder who's gonna fill the void?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So stupid lol.

Fun fact: If you've watched his DVD, You'd know that his 1st suspension was because he took drugs and he almost died.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

> Randy Orton’s second violation of WWE’s Talent Wellness Program puts the organization in a quandary since one more infraction would result in automatic termination. However, given the long-held belief that WWE selectively enforces their drug testing policy, there is skepticism as to whether the organization would follow through on cutting ties with the high-ranked wrestler in the event of another drug test failure.
> 
> Dustin Starr, who appeared as referee for Florida Championship Wrestling in 2010, tweeted “WWE would never release Randy Orton” in response to former Intercontinental Champion Lance Storm praising the sports entertainment organization for sticking to their drug testing policy with the 60-day suspension of The Viper. Storm disagreed with his remark.
> 
> ...


LOL 1 year later Viper can return if he wants. 3 strikes mean jack.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Why are people acting like Orton going to TNA would help them? This is the same company that even after signing Hogan, Hardy, Angle, etc are still getting the same ratings and barely manage to get 10,000 buys for their PPVs. Cena could go to TNA and it would barely them.


You have no idea how many PPV buys they get, they are a private company.

Of course Orton/Cena would help TNA, they would make them shitloads in merch, just like Hardy and Hogan do, and no doubt generate more interest than the guys you mention.

Personally, as Impact is currently a much better show than Raw, I would love to see Orton on it.

But it will never, ever happen. WWE wont release him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Those reports are depressing.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So Randy could be off tv for alot longer from how that hostile meeting went


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're not going to fire Orton. At worse they'll just keep him as the low high-card guy on the roster and not do much with him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He got rung up 4 times on stuff related to drinking, pot and steroids prior to Wellness policy, didn't he?

So realistically this is like the guys 6th chemical related infraction. Shouldn't he be sent to mandatory rehab then? He's clearly a repeat offender with marijuana and steroids.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated R™;11549454 said:


> That right there is why it would be a huge loss, since when have fans, buyrates, or investors mattered?
> It's all about Vinnie.
> 
> BTW, Orton's terimination would be a huge loss, actually since when do the fans not care about Orton? He's gotten the biggest pops of the night numerous time the past two months and that's with Cena/Punk on the show as well and heck Orton isn't even in a proper feud right now, Orton matters, I know you don't like him but come on you're actually going to say he's easily replaceable?


He's VERY easily replaceable. Are you gonna tell me you don't remember how Orton even got to this point? He got to this point, not because of the fans, not because he was some extraordinary talent who fans were dying to see get pushed, he got to this point because Vince said "I'm gonna push this guy as hard as I've ever pushed anybody". Eventually, after about.....5 years, the fans finally took to him. That's all that happened. You know how you get another Orton? Just take a guy and push him above everyone else. Hell, they already HAVE another Orton right now, Sheamus. And it didn't take him 5 years to get over because unlike Orton, he actually has charisma. Supposedly Vince is super high on RyBack, so if that's true, all he has to do is make him steamroll past everybody and he's got another Orton right there, if not an even bigger star. It's not hard to create another Orton, he's not John Cena, it wasn't an organic push that the fans forced on WWE. It was a manufactured effort and they can replicate it at any time they want to. All they need is somebody who they're willing to do it with. Orton has never been a substantial draw, in fact, he usually pulls viewers away.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's VERY easily replaceable. Are you gonna tell me you don't remember how Orton even got to this point? He got to this point, not because of the fans, not because he was some extraordinary talent who fans were dying to see get pushed, he got to this point because Vince said "I'm gonna push this guy as hard as I've ever pushed anybody". Eventually, after about.....5 years, the fans finally took to him. That's all that happened. You know how you get another Orton? Just take a guy and push him above everyone else. Hell, they already HAVE another Orton right now, Sheamus. And it didn't take him 5 years to get over because unlike Orton, he actually has charisma. Supposedly Vince is super high on RyBack, so if that's true, all he has to do is make him steamroll past everybody and he's got another Orton right there, if not an even bigger star. It's not hard to create another Orton, he's not John Cena, it wasn't an organic push that the fans forced on WWE. It was a manufactured effort and they can replicate it at any time they want to. All they need is somebody who they're willing to do it with. Orton has never been a substantial draw, in fact, he usually pulls viewers away.


I agree with this completely, the Orton push we've been seeing over the best part of 10 years has been totally manufactured. I would argue its the most manufactured long term push WWE has ever done.

But you could look at it another way and say that WWE has put _so_ much effort into getting this guy over despite the fans having no natural attraction towards him that WWE won't give up on him now. They're not going to throw away 10 years of a difficult uphill battle to get him over to this point because of a series of drug policy violations.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I agree with this completely, the Orton push we've been seeing over the best part of 10 years has been totally manufactured. *I would argue its the most manufactured long term push WWE has ever done*.


No contest.



> But you could look at it another way and say that WWE has put so much effort into getting this guy over despite the fans having no natural attraction towards him that WWE won't give up on him now. They're not going to throw away 10 years of a difficult uphill battle to get him over to this point because of a series of drug policy violations.


That's exactly what I've been saying this entire time. They won't give him up and they'll find a way to keep him, but he's not somebody who leaves a gigantic hole. All they have to do is launch somebody else to the top of the card, no short term booking, no backing out if they're not getting CM Punk level reactions after a month. If they get behind somebody the way they did with Orton, he'll be forgotten.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Remember when Orton was out injured in December? I don't think anyone even noticed. 

Orton is _completely_ replaceable. He's a credible main-eventer with in-ring talent (one of the best in the company), but the product would be exactly the same without him. WWE wouldn't even miss a step. He hasn't been relevant in about a year; let alone irreplaceable. He's one of the most artificially pushed wrestlers of all time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Remember when Orton was out injured in December? I don't think anyone even noticed.
> 
> Orton is _completely_ replaceable. He's a credible main-eventer with in-ring talent (one of the best in the company), but the product would be exactly the same without him. WWE wouldn't even miss a step. He hasn't been relevant in about a year; let alone irreplaceable. He's one of the most artificially pushed wrestlers of all time.


+rep. Orton has been irrelevant, and it wouldn't be that much of a loss if they decided to cut ties with Orton.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if they don't keep Orton his days as the #2 star are over now. He's too much of a risk for them to invest in him anymore.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll be the only one who quits watching if Orton is released. In my view, he's actually one of the best physical story-tellers in wrestling today. He's not that good on the microphone, but he's one of the few guys (HBK and 'Taker also come to mind) who can tell an entire story through facial expressions and body language. His personality is also very well-developed, but it's also mostly expressed through his face and actions, not words. IMO, if Orton is released it will be a huge loss for WWE, he's on the top #3 Merch Sales, and it's a matter of time until Cena & Punk get exhausted by carrying this company on their back.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I enjoy Orton's matches, but no more world titles for him, unless it's purely transitional. He should put over every main eventer and every potential future star from now on (Del Rio, Sheamus, Ziggler, Ryback etc.). If he strikes out a third time, so be it.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

It will be great for wrestling as a whole if they release him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Right_to_Spencer said:


> It will be great for wrestling as a whole if they release him.


No it won't. Orton may be generic and manufactered with average mic skills, but he's one of the most credible stars the WWE's got, gets good reactions, and is great in the ring. He'd be useful just putting people over. Or main eventing, but his paper-thin personality obviously dosen't draw, so he won't be doing that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

lol Isn't Randy like 32? I'd probably kill myself if I got fired from something I've been apart of for most of my life (He's a third generation superstar, just to make yall remember). But he's done pretty much everything there is to do in this business. I feel like the only thing he can do when he comes back is to just put over people. But damn, he's like 32, so what else could he do if he does get fired? He still has a REALLY long way before he retires.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> No it won't. Orton may be generic and manufactered with average mic skills, but he's one of the most credible stars the WWE's got, gets good reactions, and is great in the ring. He'd be useful just putting people over. Or main eventing, but his paper-thin personality obviously dosen't draw, so he won't be doing that.


No hes really not that great but hes the right amount of relevant and if they did release him he'd go to TNA and at least bring some form of legitimate established talent to their roster

The WWE doesn't need Orton but TNA does and if they get him it would bring up that company's interest


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> lol Isn't Randy like 32? I'd probably kill myself if I got fired from something I've been apart of for most of my life (He's a third generation superstar, just to make yall remember). But he's done pretty much everything there is to do in this business. I feel like the only thing he can do when he comes back is to just put over people. But damn, he's like 32, so what else could he do if he does get fired? He still has a REALLY long way before he retires.


He can try becoming a movie star. As you said, he's done it all as a wrestler and much like Cena, he can retire now and move on to try his hands at something new. He's gotten paid plenty, is a 9 time World Champ, former Intercontinental champion, Royal Rumble winner, main evented Wrestlemania (lukewarm match but still) and has a lot of great matches throughout the years that are 'must watch'. (vs Foley, Benoit, Undertaker, Christian etc) A Hall of Fame career if you ask me.

Besides, the sooner he ends his career, the better off he'll be. The concussion issue is nothing to just sweep under the rug and Orton seems a lot like Benoit, in that his head is sensitive to taking bumps. I'm not all that worried about Orton, he'll not get fired because he'll never get a third suspension.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You don't think Cena hasn't taken illegal substances? Yea he is just bigger than natural bodybuilders who spend their lives dedicated to nothing but lifting. Yet Cena, who is on the road 300 days a year can maintain stovepipes for forearms.
> 
> Cena has what Rhodes got away with, a doctor's note. You can get a doctor to prescribe test and HGH. Cena is on it.


No, I'm not saying that Cena is not on it. Cena's defo on it btw. I'm just saying he knows what he does and when he does it. Just like you said, "Cena has what Rhodes got away with, a doctor's note".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Isn't Orton like number 2 or 3 star power that the WWE has? If they release him, WWE is gonna have to step up big time to gain some star power to the talent that they have right now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's not really a star though. He isn't. The kiddies and the girlies scream and cream for him. Orton also will usually work a good to great match and is typically used to wrestle other good wrestlers. 

I don't really think too many people show up solely or even majorly for Orton. Even when he was the flagship champ of Smackdown television viewership in ratings and overall viewers was down, as was live attendance. 

Orton is one of those Special Attraction guys. He's not the main attraction. He's the sort of person that people will go to a show and see him and think, "Man, that was a nice little match. Maybe I'll watch this more often." but they don't show up for him.

Cena is Hogan/Andre and Orton is Steamboat/Savage.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> He's not really a star though. He isn't. The kiddies and the girlies scream and cream for him. Orton also will usually work a good to great match and is typically used to wrestle other good wrestlers.
> 
> I don't really think too many people show up solely or even majorly for Orton. Even when he was the flagship champ of Smackdown television viewership in ratings and overall viewers was down, as was live attendance.
> 
> ...


*If they arent showing up for him...
Who are they showing up for, apart from Cena?

Outside the real wrestling fans, Punk is unknown.

All my family and I went to see Smackdown, to see Randy Orton. And by the the sounds of things, the rest of the Arena did as well.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see a good majority of adults cheer for Orton too, like a good pop. Orton is the tweener that everybody likes, but can sometimes be boring because of his character. But his body language screams big time star.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

His body language screams NADA.

If he were a big time star his absence for 2 months would have massive consequences for the company. 

Imagine John Cena getting busted for pot and Dianabol and suspended for 2 months? It'd be gigantic. It would cause street drug and PED investigations. People would have to go before Congress. The McMahons, doctors, Aegis, everybody would get subpoenas. It'd be gigantic. Only a repeat of Benoit could rival that. 

Orton gone for 2 months is Orton gone for 2 months. Won't do a thing to the company.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's why they have Cena. Just like when Rock was gone for 4 months they had Austin. And when Austin was gone for a year they had Rock. In this case thou, if they lose Cena they are very well fucked. Cena is on a pedestal I can't even understand atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Outside the real wrestling fans, Punk is unknown.


LOL, what? Punk has been in WWE for 6 years and has broken out as the #2 star in the company. If somebody doesn't know who Punk is, they damn sure don't know Orton either. Orton is a name that's relevant absolutely nowhere outside WWE's own little world, he's not Hulk Hogan.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, what? Punk has been in WWE for 6 years and has broken out as the #2 star in the company. If somebody doesn't know who Punk is, they damn sure don't know Orton either. Orton is a name that's relevant absolutely nowhere outside WWE's own little world, he's not Hulk Hogan.


You'd be surprised, actually. Orton's longevity means that when you talk to fans that only watched in the mid 00s, as I have done a lot, they go "oh Orton, the Legend Killer". But CM Punk, I get blank faces or a flat out "I don't know who that is"


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, what? Punk has been in WWE for 6 years and has broken out as the #2 star in the company. If somebody doesn't know who Punk is, they damn sure don't know Orton either. Orton is a name that's relevant absolutely nowhere outside WWE's own little world, he's not Hulk Hogan.


*I dont know what its like in Canada.
But where i work (England)
People know Randy Orton, they have no idea who CM Punk is.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every day, ordinary people who don't watch WWE, who want nothing to do with it know who Orton is? And you've confirmed personally that they're not wrestling fans?

I'm not buying this. It certainly isn't that way here. The only way somebody outside of wrestling knows Orton is because they remember seeing him on a 7 11 cup during Mania season or he was on Conan or something. Which extends to a lot of people beyond just Orton, it doesn't make him a widespread celebrity.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Every day, ordinary people who don't watch WWE, who want nothing to do with it know who Orton is? And you've confirmed personally that they're not wrestling fans?
> 
> I'm not buying this. It certainly isn't that way here. The only way somebody outside of wrestling knows Orton is because they remember seeing him on a 7 11 cup during Mania season or he was on Conan or something. Which extends to a lot of people beyond just Orton, it doesn't make him a widespread celebrity.


None of my mates give a shit about wrestling and alot of them know Orton. The only full timers around now that are more well known are Cena, Rey, Kane and Big Show.

They literally have no idea who Punk is, or Sheamus or Bryan for that matter.

Most of my friends don't even know Jericho, more know who Orton is than him which is weird I know but true.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> None of my mates give a shit about wrestling and alot of them know Orton. The only full timers around now that are more well known are Cena, Rey, Kane and Big Show.
> 
> They literally have no idea who Punk is, or Sheamus or Bryan for that matter.
> 
> Most of my friends don't even know Jericho, more know who Orton is than him which is weird I know but true.


Ok, so in England, Orton is the biggest star ever. He certainly isn't in North America, and he certainly isn't someone who can't be replaced fairly easily.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Orton is a star... Like it or not. He is known globally by Non wrestling fans.

His pops are some of the biggest around, Ive been at shows( In the UK) where Orton has had the biggest pop of the night by a country mile.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton
“@EricCullum: @RandyOrton So when you come back now will you be a heel because of the suspension? #AgeofOrton #heelorton” We can only Pray

Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton
“@Cimfamchick: @RandyOrton WHY are you suspended?!?!?? D:” When I'm able to tell you, I will. Until then, don't believe everything you read!

Would :mark: if Orton returned as a heel. Face Orton is so boring.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Even Orton himself wants to be heel. C'mon Vince turn him, he can easily become the top heel in the company.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

I want Heel Orton...... It would be dreamy...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ehh, he's good either way.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Heel Orton?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Turning back heel would make Orton interesting again. Unfortunately I don't know how well they'd be able to pull it off because you know people are gonna go nuts when he returns unless he attacks a super over mid-card babyface (what an oxymoron right?).


----------



## davisxp (Sep 18, 2011)

So he won't get fired?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Even Orton himself wants to be heel. C'mon Vince turn him, he can easily become the top heel in the company.


At this point, Orton has to return as a heel. He's not needed as a top face of Smackdown as Sheamus has that position. Christian/Sin Cara can hold down the #2/#3 face spots on roster. However, Smackdown lacks a top heel that is strong enough to all of Smackdown's storylines together. That should be Orton's place. He needs to be the one to eventually get Sheamus over as the top face. Make the summertime storyline on Smackdown Orton becoming some angry, mega heel. Have Christian do a Peep Show and Orton come in and completely destroy him pulling the usual heel speech that he's tired of the fans, tired of Smackdown, tired of everything, and that it's time for the real Orton. And go on from there. It's really the only way Orton would be interesting to the audience going forward also.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Heel or not, Randy is awesome.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton is the most over babyface in wrestling in ALL the demos since Jeff Hardy left. But I would love to see him as a heel. I know he wants to be a heel because he's natural in this role. You can look at him as a babyface and feel the handcuffs on him. Another awesome heel run would be perfect, he's also a much better mic worker as a heel and will get more mic time to remind some people the great mic worker he is. Of course the fans will turn him babyface in two months but that's another story. RAW desperately needs heel Orton again, last time he was a heel, he had one of the biggest drawing years of the decade.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Of course the fans will turn him babyface in two months but that's another story.


It's all about correct booking. He'd have to feud very over faces to get the desired reaction and be allowed to promo. Feuds with Sheamus/CM Punk would get him heat as they would be the choices by default. Same with very over faces like Santino, Kingston, Christian. If you put him up against someone like The Great Khali, then he's definately going to outpop him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's all about correct booking. He'd have to feud very over faces to get the desired reaction and be allowed to promo. Feuds with *Sheamus*/CM Punk would get him heat as they would be the choices by default. Same with very over faces like Santino, Kingston, Christian. If you put him up against someone like The Great Khali, then he's definately going to outpop him.


His feud with Sheamus was the reason he turned face, it was a heel/heel feud and the fans preferred Orton. If you try to put Orton vs Sheamus right away it would just turn Sheamus heel again imo, just watch Smackdown a few weeks ago. He RKO'd Sheamus and fans were still behind him. 

As for the others, it really depends how WWE handles his heel run, if he indeed turns. Sadly he can only remain a over heel taking the chickenshit route, beeing a badass will just get him cheered, even when facing all those names.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Loudness said:


> His feud with Sheamus was the reason he turned face, it was a heel/heel feud and the fans preferred Orton. If you try to put Orton vs Sheamus right away it would just turn Sheamus heel again imo, just watch Smackdown a few weeks ago. He RKO'd Sheamus and fans were still behind him.
> 
> As for the others, it really depends how WWE handles his heel run, if he indeed turns. Sadly he can only remain a over heel taking the chickenshit route, beeing a badass will just get him cheered, even when facing all those names.


This.

You would think the kids would at least give him heat. But I remember his feud with CM Punk and the New Nexus, punted people left and right, got massive pops because of it. Getting cheered for taking people out, just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan gets loud pops every week and he's still a heel. They can do the same thing for Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Loudness said:


> His feud with Sheamus was the reason he turned face, it was a heel/heel feud and the fans preferred Orton. If you try to put Orton vs Sheamus right away it would just turn Sheamus heel again imo, just watch Smackdown a few weeks ago. He RKO'd Sheamus and fans were still behind him.


The Sheamus/Orton feud was before Sheamus turned face and went on a massively built face run, so I don't think it's comperable to a future feud. As for Orton RKOing Sheamus a few weeks ago, I interpreted it completely differently. While the Orton fans of course cheered, the casuals were behind Sheamus and Orton did get heat. With a Sheamus/Orton feud today, Orton would be seen as the heel unless it's completely ruined by creative. I don't think that will be a problem and really it should happen because if they are serious about making Sheamus the top face of Smackdown, he has to go over heel Orton.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> The Sheamus/Orton feud was before Sheamus turned face and went on a massively built face run, so I don't think it's comperable to a future feud. As for Orton RKOing Sheamus a few weeks ago, I interpreted it completely differently. While the Orton fans of course cheered, the casuals were behind Sheamus and Orton did get heat. With a Sheamus/Orton feud today, *Orton would be seen as the heel unless it's completely ruined by creative*. I don't think that will be a problem and really it should happen because if they are serious about making Sheamus the top face of Smackdown, he has to go over heel Orton.


And this is why I don't have faith in an effective Orton heel turn, the balance wouldn't be there, he would have to turn into his 2009 era chickenshit heel version, but it's not all too entertaining obviously, a great badass face to counter him would fit him perfectly though, this way he could just be the same way as he's now and just get owned by an even more badass (face) character. I don't agree with the casuals beeing behind Sheamus either, from what I remember Sheamus didn't get much sympathy from the fans at all. In my opinion this is because Sheamus still hasn't fully recuperated from his win against D Bryan at WM, he needs to get back to pre WM overness level if he wants to succeed against a heel Orton, or it will be another backfire once again. He's on his way back, but not quite there yet, more like 70% so far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It sucks for me because i was really looking forward to Orton/Jericho but i guess we'll have to wait until they are both back....


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I marked out when I read Ortons Twitter this morning. He seems confident everything will be OK. Let's see what happens. The Heel turn hint is also very good news.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> - Early this morning, Randy Orton finally commented on Twitter and said that his suspension ends in 50 days, which would put him back Friday, July 27th, two days before the reported July 29th. A fan asked Orton if he will be returning as a heel because of the suspension. Orton said “we can only pray.”
> If Orton does return on July 27th, that would mean his suspension began May 25th, which was the night he appeared on RAW and laid The Miz out with a RKO. Orton was not used at the SmackDown tapings that week and his suspension was announced the next day, Wednesday.
> Finally, a fan asked Orton why he was suspended. Orton replied:
> “When I’m able to tell you, I will. Until then, don’t believe everything you read!”


:mark: Either face Miz vs heel Orton or Heel Orton vs Sheamus. Summer, I am ready. (Y)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

....wat

I go away for a week and this happens.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> @HEELZiggler was wearing your shirt at sd tv taping in the uk. i know you werent there but wanted to show my support http://pic.twitter.com/wviy4QyE
> 
> @jabjabN_DUBZ25 hopefully you slapped the guy in the RKO shirt right after the pic was taken


Dolph :lmao


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Randy Orton losing a lot of money because of suspension*

Orton is one of the most highest payed WWE performers ever. So being suspended is really bad.

*How?*

Public humiliation, missing out work days, making your boss mad, etc.

But there is one more, which is the biggest drawback. Losing money.

While it's not the exact number, it has been reported that Orton will lose $200,000 if he misses just the 60 days he is suspended for, if he dos not return for Summerslam he could be bumped up for $275,000.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

My heart bleeds for him.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. And won't none of us see that much money not even in a year.

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

Swear to God, as I woke up in bed this Sunday morning, this was my first inchoate thought as my consciousness strained under the orange glow of sunlight pouring through my window. Missing all of those dates, and if he misses Summerslam especially... Orton is losing out on a lot of money. All of the wrestlers and especially main-eventers get a cut of gates with live events, the whole nine yards. So Orton's suspension is indeed costing him a great deal of $$$.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

Orton will be fine, don't know why people are making such a huge deal out of this suspension.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

Yeah. Let's not forget the 2 Mill + he already makes as BASE pay yearly that he's guaranteed. That along with the merch sales he does, and the fact that he worked Mania this year which'll give him a hefty sum of money, he'll be fine. 275,00 won't mean that much to Orton. And if it does, it's his own fault.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

I hadn't given it much thought, it's true, but meh. The loss of earnings is the last thing i'm interested in here. 


I doubt Randy cares all that much either, considering. Definitely not the biggest drawback.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

My heart goes out to him. Good thing he can wipe away his tears with some $100 bills he probably has around his house.
Seriously though, he will be fine.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

A millionaire loses money?

Oh the horror!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton losses A lot of money because of suspension*

I m sure its like other sports or leagues to the money gets donated, and heck I still havn't heard what exactly it was that they found that was so bad to get suspended.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It's not like Ortons the first person to get suspended to lose money. Look at all these sports players who get suspended every year, they obviously lose money, and majority of them earn 1M+. 60 days really won't mean that much for Orton. If he can afford his own tour bus, not earning money for 60 days, won't hurt at all.


----------

